# DS/PSP News and Disscusion Thread



## pajamas (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, with all the loving the DS and PSP have been getting recently I decided that they should have a news thread.

The first post will be the DS post, and the second post will be the PSP post.

*Recent Game News:*






*Recent Other News:* 





*Spoiler*: _News Backlog:_ 










* ()*




* ()*


*Less important but nonetheless interesting things:*


*Spoiler*: _Recent Game Previews:_ 









*Spoiler*: _Recent Game Reviews:_ 



Contact: IGN:  Gamespot: N/A

Crash Boom Bang!: IGN:  Gamespot: 

The Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning: IGN:  Gamespot: N/A

Nintendogs: Dalmatian and Friends: IGN:  Gamespot: 8.2

FIFA 07: IGN:  Gamespot: 

Alex Rider: Stormbreaker: IGN: 4.0 Gamespot: N/A

Clubhouse Games: IGN: 8.5 (IGN UK: ) Gamespot: 


Any backlogs or news can be posted here and I will update, as with the other news threads.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 22, 2006)

*PSP News Post*

*Recent Game News:*






*Recent Other News:*









*Spoiler*: _News Backlog:_ 



GPS Device Demoed!






Oblivion for PSP





*Less important but nonetheless interesting things:*


*Spoiler*: _Recent Game Previews:_ 



 ()








*Spoiler*: _Recent Game Reviews:_ 



Capcom Classics Collections: IGN:  Gamespot: N/A

Avatar: The Last Airbender: IGN:  Gamespot: N/A

Killzone: Liberation: IGN:  Gamespot: N/A

Gangs of London: IGN:  (IGN UK: ) Gamespot: 

Stacked with Daniel Negreanu: IGN:  Gamespot: 



Any backlogs or news can be posted here and I will update, as with the other news threads.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 22, 2006)

yeaa we needed one of these. handhelds are important too  

anyways i guess i'll start

*TGS: Final Fantasy XII DS Tidbits*


> The DS spinoff of Final Fantasy XII, Revenant Wings, isn't intended to be a sequel to the PS2 game, according to its producers.
> 
> Director Motome Torishima refuses to say specifically whether the game takes place before or after Final Fantasy XII, and says that it's not really important, anyway. The idea was to make an accessible Final Fantasy game that would appeal to first-time players, which is why it is being developed for the Nintendo DS.
> 
> ...



and well, this isn't really news but w/e

*Sony says Nintendo not expanding with DS*


> ?I think obviously our competition, the handheld devices from Nintendo and specifically in the case of the DS, we really feel like they?re appealing to the same audience that Game Boy has always appealed to. And if you look at the adoption rate of the DS over the first 17 months, not only does it trail the PSP but it also trails their other platforms? They?re potentially losing some of their core audience and they?re not really expanding beyond that and we think we?re expanding into a completely new audience as we did with PlayStation. And we?ll do just what we did on PlayStation; we?ll dip down to the younger consumer eventually and we?ll ultimately appeal to that vastly Earth wide audience we carved out with the original PlayStation.? - Sony Computer Entertainment America?s Executive VP Jack Tretton


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Interview: BioWare's DS Hypothesis*
*The company is in the lab cooking up its first handheld game. More hints inside.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



September 20, 2006 - The Nintendo DS has plenty brain-teasing, puzzling, casual-gaming action. But one genre that is underrepresented on the handheld is epic, hardcore RPGs. Yesterday, BioWare, makers of epic, hardcore RPGs, announced it was forming a new handheld division and recruiting talent to develop a game just for the DS.

We caught up with Dan Tudge, Project Director of BioWare's Handheld Game Group, to try and uncover a few details about the company's handheld plans. Is the DS big enough to handle a BioWare game?


Dan Tudge, Project Dir., Bioware's Handheld Group

IGN: So why the DS? Is it because the system is so popular right now, or are you attracted to the unique features of the system?

Dan Tudge: Both! Designing for a popular system is great, and the Nintendo DS does offer some very interesting gameplay opportunities for a BioWare adventure that we think our fans will really enjoy. The DS platform will also allow us to be even more innovative in the RPG space.

IGN: Will the title be a new franchise or based on an existing series?

Dan Tudge: We're not quite ready to discuss that just yet, but fans can certainly expect BioWare to deliver the highest quality of game on this new project.

IGN: Since BioWare is primarily known for its work on PC and Xbox, the move to handheld gaming is a step in a new direction for the company. Why the desire to branch out?

Dan Tudge: Our main goal as a company has always been to deliver the best story- and character-driven games in the world, and we've been waiting for an opportunity to do that on a handheld platform. Handheld technology is at a point now where we can create some amazing adventures in a compact form.

IGN: Your job listings mention you're looking for candidates with "experience in the design of successful games targeted at the Japanese market" and "experience/passion for Japanese games." Since BioWare's work has been primarily with platforms that aren't too popular in Japan (Xbox and PC), is this an attempt to gain a foothold in the Japanese market?

Dan Tudge: Japan does have the largest install base of Nintendo DS users in the world, and we certainly want to make sure they get the best BioWare experience possible. To that end, a familiarity with the DS technology and the Japanese market is a tremendous combination in any developer.

IGN: BioWare's games are usually big epics. Will a Nintendo DS title need to be significantly reduced in scope?

Dan Tudge: An epic console game would certainly need to be designed differently for a handheld platform, but a DS title does offer many exciting gameplay features that are not possible on other platforms. We have some very cool ideas on how we plan to utilize all the unique DS capabilities from the touch screen to the microphone, giving fans a fresh new way to experience a BioWare adventure.

IGN: Do you have a time frame of when you think the title might be released?

Dan Tudge: We haven't locked down an exact timeline yet, but since handheld games typically have a shorter development cycle than other platforms, it may be a year out, at the earliest.

IGN: Will BioWare's handheld division be looking at the PSP or mobile phones as well?

Dan Tudge: At the moment, we are focusing on the Nintendo DS platform specifically, however we are certainly open to considering other markets in the future.

IGN: Do you have a favorite DS title?

Dan Tudge: I enjoyed playing Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time and Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow. I have always been a fan of the Zelda games on the Game Boy Advance and Game Boy so I am looking forward to The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass for the DS.

IGN: This being BioWare's first foray onto a Nintendo system, what do you guys think of the Wii? Since BioWare is known for hardcore RPGs, what do you think of Nintendo's approach to drawing in new players with casual games?

Dan Tudge: I think Nintendo has done a fantastic job of focusing on innovation rather than the next big hardware jump. Both the Wii and DS are excellent examples of that. In the end, innovation and a fresh new approach is what will bring in the casual gamers and keep hardcore gamers coming back for more.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyubi, sources please?

Time to start the PSP post....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> yeaa we needed one of these. handhelds are important too
> 
> anyways i guess i'll start
> 
> ...





Lol @ sony, not expanding? that is why the DS is played by young children, teens, adults(new group) and the eldery(new group), i mean what the hell is he saying, blabla losing core group, they still have their core + new types of people


sony has completely lost their mind


----------



## Hylian (Sep 22, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Kyubi, sources please?
> 
> Time to start the PSP post....



Link removed



^ here



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Lol @ sony, not expanding? that is why the DS is played by young children, teens, adults(new group) and the eldery(new group), i mean what the hell is he saying, blabla losing core group, they still have their core + new types of people
> 
> 
> sony has completely lost their mind



yea and also all the touch generation games. i dont know how they can say that, like the psp is doing any better..


----------



## pajamas (Sep 22, 2006)

Quite a bit less PSP news than DS. Interesting, and I find it odd that a lot of PSP games have yet to be reviewed by Gamespot. Oh well.

Both posts are done for now though. Yay!

Any backlog news would be great.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still remember this 

"the DS is irrelevant to our PSP and is no treat at all"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> *Sony says Nintendo not expanding with DS*




..Hasn't the DS become one of the fastest selling gaming devices out there and the like?

And how is it trailing to the PSP? WTF is that shit. I have not seen more than 4 games even get in the top 15 charts in Japan, while the DS has had NSMB up there for MONTHS.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 22, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> ..Hasn't the DS become one of the fastest selling gaming devices out there and the like?
> 
> And how is it trailing to the PSP? WTF is that shit. I have not seen more than 4 games even get in the top 15 charts in Japan, while the DS has had NSMB up there for MONTHS.


In Japan DS is outselling PSP 4:1.

Everywhere the DS > PSP.

Sony's just too arrogant to realize it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

I know this but uh, it seems quite silly for them to make such stupid claims.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I know this but uh, it seems quite silly for them to make such stupid claims.


Sony think they are all mighty because they won two console wars, but i reckon they are worried this one with the sudden drop in price in japan of the 500 dollar version and them adding a HDMI to the core pack so in other words you have to pay 100 bucks more for 20 gig more and a memory stick slot


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

you should include the Loco Roco reviews too, it got a 9.0 from IGN and a 7.7 from Gamespot...



also here are some mroe for...


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Great idea. 

That was an odd comment from Sony though, have they even looked at their sales compared to the DS?


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

BotC: I do the last 6 or 7 reviews on IGN, and then see if Gamespot has them as well. I'll add LocoRoco, but after that until a new game comes out no more reviews! =P

Updated PSP Previews Section with new TGS stuff


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Sony is talking about the first 17 months, and in the US.

They are ignoring every other region and the months afterwards.

Also, great idea. 

Eventually, I say that this thread should split, when it gains enough momentum. 

Shouldn't this be called the DS/PSP News and Discussion Thread? Or the DS/PSP News, Info, and Discussion Thread?

Sorry. I wanted to have matching titles and I realized that I screwed up with the Wii and PS3 thread. :s Gotta talk to a mod.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

Nah, I disagree Carlos. The PSP and DS don't have nearly as much news as the 360, PS3, and Wii do. And they won't ever have that much news. So I think a combined thread makes far more sense.

Updated DS previews


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

K.

I still want a thread title change. D:


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

Then ask a mod, I can't change it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

But what if someone has Gizmondo or N-Gage news???


----------



## TheWon (Sep 23, 2006)

I posted this in it's own thread, but it was suggested to do it here also.
For you people who import you games. The DS is having a great showing at the TGS this year. Here is link to some videos from some of the high profile DS games coming out this year.

Naruto Shinobi Retsuden
Bruise of the Tempest
Video Dragon Quest Monsters J
Bleach DS 2nd
It' S has Wonderful World 

a list of animals documented as displaying homosexual behaviour.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> But what if someone has Gizmondo or N-Gage news???


If someone has one of those two godforsaken handhelds then they can find their own goddamn news. All eight of them.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, yeah it was a joke...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> lol, yeah it was a joke...


As was mine. =] I know there are more than eight people. Probably more like 15. =P


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 23, 2006)

*Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings, Front Mission DS, and Tales of Tempest* all get my love. *<3<3<3*


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

Updated Previews for both.

4 new DS previews
3 new PSP previews


----------



## slimscane (Sep 23, 2006)

, Good job on this thread Leon! I agree with RockLee that the title should be changed to make it more uniform with the other news and discusion threads, _but_ I would also like to add that the thread icon needs to be changed to the thumbs up icon  In anycase, I know how much work it can be to do this type of thread, so I will try and help out as much as I can! I think that these type of threads are really good for the gaming section, they help unify it, while keeping everything much cleaner and more organized.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> , Good job on this thread Leon! I agree with RockLee that the title should be changed to make it more uniform with the other news and discusion threads, _but_ I would also like to add that the thread icon needs to be changed to the thumbs up icon  In anycase, I know how much work it can be to do this type of thread, so I will try and help out as much as I can! I think that these type of threads are really good for the gaming section, they help unify it, while keeping everything much cleaner and more organized.


Well, bitch to a mod about that, I can't change it =P

And thanks *bows*

News for the DS:



> TGS 2006: SNK Playmore Outlines Plans
> Low res sprites be gone!





> SNK Playmore held a press conference on the first day of the Tokyo Game Show, discussing its plans for King of Fighters, Metal Slug and more. Read on for the news you've been waiting to hear for the past ten years: low res KOF sprites are about to disappear for good!
> 
> The big topics discussed at the conference were the company's re-entry into the arcade market, entry into the next generation market, entry into the mobile game market, strengthening of mobile applications and entry into the  online games market.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

danm you leon i wanted to make a whole thread about DS and i had plans for it and i went away for 2 days and you do this to me!


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> danm you leon i wanted to make a whole thread about DS and i had plans for it and i went away for 2 days and you do this to me!


Sorry.  

But I did a good job!


----------



## slimscane (Sep 23, 2006)

Haha, poor Ssj3! Looks like you are stuck to just being a top contributor once again  I will try and get it changed by waiting untill DS reads this post:

*Donkey Show!* RockLee and I would like for the thread title to be changed to "DS/PSP News and Disscusion Thread!" and for the thread Icon to be changed to the Thumbs Up one. Appearantly Leon can't do it himself  Please?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

sweet, finally SNK will update its fucking engine...lets just hope they dont use the new engine for 20 years again...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

You can change the title yourself i do it to mine all the time 


na i would have done better leon *nods*    but have fun 



i have plans for another thread to make .


----------



## slimscane (Sep 23, 2006)

Just another thread? Or another _epic_ thread? =D


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

Epic to some who care about numbers hehe.  anyways i have to get my 360 out of my car before it gets stolen


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks DS! Whoo! New/better name = Win!


----------



## RockLee (Sep 24, 2006)

Kekeke.

_Now_ this is an epic thread.

4 Threads to rule is all. 4 Threads to Bind us. 

Also, on topic: DSL + FF3 = <3


----------



## pajamas (Sep 24, 2006)

new PSP news and more DS previews!

Yu Yu Hakusho for DS? How many fucking animes are being converted?! XD

edit: More PSP previews as well!


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

it's not really news... but wth i've never seen a PSP mod like that before...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 24, 2006)

Stumpy: That mod looks awesome. In fact... I'd actually consider buying one of those =|

In fact, when I get home I'm going to make an "Interesting Mods" section of the posts. So everyone, find interesting DS and PSP mods! =D


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

> *TGS 2006: Bleach DS 2nd
> Bigger, faster and better, there's more to Bleach out in the sequel.
> by Nix
> *
> ...





*Dragon Quest Monsters -- Joker  (DS)*







> *TGS 2006: SNK vs. Capcom Card Fighters DS
> A welcome return for the card clash showdown of the century!
> by Nix*
> 
> ...







> *TGS 2006: At the End with Koji Igarashi
> We speak with the producer of Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin about finishing the second DS bloodfest.*
> by Nix


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

you know, i like Toriyama, and his monster designs are awesome and different...

but he really needs a new style for humans...i thought Bebi Vegeta was making an appearance in this new game...

but his mosnters are all unique, well cept for the slime  but slimes are like moogles/chocobos to the DQ series....well ime nding my rant, looks sweet though, DQ8 fucking pwns...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

*News to me at least!*

A nice preview of the NDS Opera Web Browser

Part 1
Link removed
Part 2
Link removed

IGN's hands-on with this thing made most people think that it was really slow, but as you can see in these videos it is indeed *not slow*.  Sure, not as fast as your computer browser, but still for general purpose the thing is quite functional.  This was news to me because prior to seeing that vid I assumed the thing was not very good.  I'll definately be getting it ;3

The guy mentions in the vid that you have to connect through a Japanese proxy for it, but you don't.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 25, 2006)

Interview with Square about FFIII has been added to DS post!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

> Nintendo DS News | More Final Fantasy Remakes on the Way





> n a recent interview, several tasty morsels have been revealed about Square Enix's mammoth remake of Final Fantasy III for the Nintendo DS. Here are a few snippets:
> 
> 1UP: The Wi-Fi features in the game -- I haven't really been able to use them much, but they seem to be based largely around Final Fantasy IX's Mognet. What are some of the advantages of using the communication function of the game?
> 
> ...



very intresting news for DS.





> Capcom Introduces Mega Man Star Force for Nintendo DS





> Capcom has announced Mega Man Star Force for the Nintendo DS, the first game in a new Mega Man series making its debut in three versions ? Pegasus, Leo and Dragon. Mega Man Star Force introduces all new characters and a fresh storyline with interspatial themes of astronomy and electric wave signals. Developed by the team behind the popular Mega Man Battle Network series, the game marks the start of a new era for Mega Man, which celebrates his 20th anniversary next year. The first playable demo of the game will be available in the Kids Corner at Tokyo Game Show 2006. Capcom plans to release Mega Man Star Force in fall 2007.
> 
> The year is 22XX. Viruses and cyber crime have been eliminated from the net and technology has advanced to an unprecedented level. The world of tomorrow is one where people use mobile computers called "Trancers" and are able to change various navigation systems into electromagnetic waves (EM waves). These EM waves are known as the Wave Road. The Wave Road exists in the real world, however it is only visible to those from the mysterious planet FM and the game's hero who, through a twist of fate, transforms into EM waves himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdreneLyne (Sep 26, 2006)

^I'm not too all-hyped about the Bleach DS 2nd based on IGN's review. But from what I've seen, it looks awesome.

IGN could've said a bit more though, that article seemed very bland to me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

IGN preveiwed the game not reveiwe the game.

but ya they kinda went quick on that article i do admit that. they could have done better. I wonder if gamespot will check it out.

EDIT



> Sony PSP GPS Device Demoed
> 
> September 25, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 26, 2006)

Updated with SSJ3's news, and added IGN's review of March of the Minis.


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 27, 2006)

*what psp games do you own???*

If you own a PSP list the games you have 

i have *naruto: narutimate portable
         *Everybody's Golf (Hot Shot- Open Tee)
         *NBA Streets: Showdown
         *Untold Legends: Brotherhood Of the Blade
         *Midnight Club 3 DUB Edition


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2006)

Not a whole lot.  I don't really think there are too many good ones out yet.  

(BUT I STILL HAVE FAITH!  )

Burnout: Legends
Coded Arms
Arc of Naphishtim


----------



## K-deps (Sep 27, 2006)

Yea i have hope too

I have

Daxter
GTA LCS
MVP Baseball


plannin on gettin street fighter and mega man


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 27, 2006)

I got none at the moment 

 too broke to get one >_>


----------



## Taffer (Sep 27, 2006)

Well.....er...ebay and firmware 2.5  

Oh and burnout.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

Mercury
Valkryie Profile
GTA:LCS
Untold Legends 1
SOCOM: FireTeam Bravo


----------



## DMC (Sep 27, 2006)

Big Black Booties 3
Backdoor Sluts 6
Japense Schoolgirl Facials 15
Hot Big-Brested Teenage Girls 5
@$%@ @^%$#& ##$% 10


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

i want those games...


----------



## DMC (Sep 27, 2006)

Games?...OH...hahaha...yeah 

Yeah i don't really use my PSP for games much but I do have a few games.

Metal Gear Ac!d
Metal Gear Ac!d 2
Metal Gear Solid: GN
Wipeout Fusion
Ridge Racer
Need for Speed Underground
Valkerie Profile


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

is AC!D 2 worth it? i hated AC!D, too damn hard...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Sep 27, 2006)

I have:

WipEout Pure
Coded Arms
Megaman: Maverick Hunter X
Street Fighter Alpha 3 MAX
Naruto: Narutimate Portable


----------



## DMC (Sep 27, 2006)

Ac!d 2 is easier...if you felt like you could handle Ac!d 1 if it was easier than yeah Ac!d 2 will probably feel better.


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's my list of games i want 

Tekken: Dark Resurrection
Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror
GTA: Liberty Stories
Burnout Legends
Wipeout Pure
NBA 07
LEGO Star Wars II
VP: Lenneth
star Wars: battlefront II


any one have em are they good??


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 28, 2006)

daxter
monster hunder
ridge recer
tales of eternia


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 28, 2006)

just got 
Tekken dark resurrection


----------



## DMC (Sep 28, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> daxter
> monster hunder
> ridge recer
> *tales of eternia*



Good port?


----------



## dementia_ (Sep 28, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Good port?



or greatest port?

I have

Darkstalkers Chronicle
Exit
Guilty Gear XX #Reload (JPN)
Gradius Collection
Lumines
Me and My Katamari
Ri[iiiiiiiiiiiiiii]dge Racer
Virtua Tennis
WipEout Pure

I haven't been games shopping in a while. College FTL.


----------



## inumike (Sep 28, 2006)

i have 
pinball 
untold legens brohood of blade 
midway games extended play 
and 50 bullitproof


----------



## Thandurin (Sep 28, 2006)

Daxter, Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories, and Twisted Metal: Head-On


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Did anybody hear about nintendo running out of plastic for their DS game cases? XD and that they will have to use cardboard paper


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

Hahaha, yeah I did hear that, but the article I read didn't have any pictures, so I was dissapointed, I really want to see what that would look like XD

RockLee, quadrinity?


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't count yours, Slimscane. In fact, I don't count this, either.

EPICS THREADS START WHEN I SAY THEY DO

On topic:

DS sells 500,000 in 10 hours, and Pokemon DS sell 2~3 Million in 10 hours, today.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

*cue sad music*
 I didn't know you felt that way RockLee :can =P

I want Pokemon DS! I want to contribute to those rediculous sales numbers


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I don't count yours, Slimscane. In fact, I don't count this, either.
> 
> EPICS THREADS START WHEN I SAY THEY DO
> 
> ...


Sony cried and whimpered


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm kidding, Slim!

Actually, I'm honored. We cleaned up this joint. *no credit to mods*

Triumvate, ho!

No, Vegitto.

Sony will tell you that they have dominated the market traditionally held by Nintendo for the first 17 months.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

Isn't _that_ the truth. Yeah, we're talking about you DS  =P DS was too busy owning me in geometry wars to help =P don't ban me! We are best friends in GW! <=O

Oh man, I remember that  "Nintendo didn't expand the market!"


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

Oblivion to PSP...


x


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2006)

I currently have:
WWE Smackdown! VS Raw 2006
Street Fighter Alpha 3 MAX
Tekken Dark Resurrection
GTA VCS (pre-order)

I plan on getting:
Guilty Gear Judgment
Daxter
Naruto: Narutimate Portable
Bleach: Heat the Soul 3

And I'm debating whether I should get Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

is Judgement just XX#Reload with a side scroller tacked on?


----------



## dementia_ (Sep 29, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> is Judgement just XX#Reload with a side scroller tacked on?



the North American version, yes.

GGJ JPN has Slash instead of #Reload.


----------



## shizuru (Sep 29, 2006)

i ahve only 2 games at the moment plus the start button has broken on my psp so i cant play them anymore 
metal gear acid 1
breath of fire 3


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 29, 2006)

I have....

Wipeout Pure
Need For Speed
DBZ Shin Budokai
Naruto Narutimett Portable

Not much, but meh, my DS game collection dwarfs my PSP one by farrrrr lol.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

Generation of Chaos
Lumines
Hot Shot Golf
and some waverace game. ._.


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 29, 2006)

damn DS think theyre so good with theyre fun mario games and i want one.

can anyone tell me if tekken dark ressurection is good or not????

and whats ur fave cahracter on Naruto: NP mines itachi and kisame and teh 3rd


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2006)

> *Mario vs Dragon Quest
> Square Enix announces surprise crossover.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> *
> ...


----------



## pajamas (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm... in order to boost a bit of discussion into this thread. What games do you have for your handheld systems?

I have:

Resident Evil: Deadly SIlence
Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day!
Big Brain Academy
Metroid Prime Hunters
Polarium
New Super Mario Bros.
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Sonic Rush
Meteos
Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime (my first SE game, and I love it!)
Also I have Wario Ware Twisted which I play often.

My sister has Super Princess Peach and Pokemon Trozei which I have played on occasion =P


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm...

Mario 64 DS
Mr Driller
Kirby Canvas Curse
Wario Ware DS
Prince of Tennis: Crystal Drive
Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
Sonic Rush
Super Princess Peach
Brain Age
New Super Mario Bros.
Rub Rabbits
Metroid Prime Hunters
Bleach DS
Tenchu DS
Children of Mana
Megaman ZX
Mario Kart DS
StarFox Command

I think that's all of them. I'll have to check back when I get home.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2006)

Animal Crossing
Tetris DS
Advance Wars Duel Strike
Mario Kart Ds
Jump Super Stars
Jam With the Band ( Band Brothers)


i had alot more but when you need money you do crazy things sometimes


----------



## K-deps (Oct 2, 2006)

i have a psp and i was gonna sell it to get money for a DS but i decided to buy Loco Roco and i cant stop playin i fuckin love Loco Roco
you could say im Loco for Roco XDD
it so addicting!!

and i was wondering if Me and My Katamari is any good
if any one knows please tell me


 If i had a DS i would import Pokemon Diamond so fast!!


----------



## slimscane (Oct 2, 2006)

I heard, _heard_, it was bad. That being said, I have never played it, but it makes sense, think about how katamari damachi is played, with two analog sticks, how many does psp have? I think you get where I am going. Also, the designer who made the two PS2 games had little to nothing to do with Me and My Katamari.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 2, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I heard, _heard_, it was bad. That being said, I have never played it, but it makes sense, think about how katamari damachi is played, with two analog sticks, how many does psp have? I think you get where I am going. Also, the designer who made the two PS2 games had little to nothing to do with Me and My Katamari.


yea i kinda figured it would be worse but the designer not helping with it
probably makes it bad. 
I asked this question because i can find any of the PS2 ones anywhere and im in the mood for good katamari!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 2, 2006)

If you like games like locoroco and katamari then your better off with the DS to be honest

ouendan is fricking brilliant


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

If you're wondering if Me and My Katamari is good or not, just read a review online. IGN.com.... gamespot.com.... any site.
I have a DS and a PSP. Best game for PSP (IMO): SSX: On tour.
Best game for DS (IMO): Bleach DS. (Really looking forward to Bleach DS 2nd)
I hope Pokemon D/P comes to the rest of the world quickly...been a fan of the GB/GBA games for as long as I can remember.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> If you like games like locoroco and katamari then your better off with the DS to be honest
> 
> ouendan is fricking brilliant


sadly i know this
but i dont want to sell my psp with loco roco


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

PSP + Locoroco = nice. 
I got 23 PSP games plus a PSP and got a DS lite with seven games. I enjoy playing Monster Hunter on PSP, along with Daxter and Locoroco. For DS i got Pokemon dugion blue, which is pretty fun, nothing to great though and play pokemon redfire. I like both my handhelds, i use my PSP more due to the multi-tasking system but i also use PSP more for gaming, just appeal to me more. Anyway both systems are fun and glad i own both.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2006)

Metroid Prime Hunters
Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow

I am very very picky on what games I buy.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> Mario 64 DS
> Mr Driller
> ...


That's quite a list, and aside from the ones I've bolded which do you suggest I get?


----------



## K-deps (Oct 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> PSP + Locoroco = nice.
> I got 23 PSP games plus a PSP and got a DS lite with seven games. I enjoy playing Monster Hunter on PSP, along with Daxter and Locoroco. For DS i got Pokemon dugion blue, which is pretty fun, nothing to great though and play pokemon redfire. I like both my handhelds, i use my PSP more due to the multi-tasking system but i also use PSP more for gaming, just appeal to me more. Anyway both systems are fun and glad i own both.


what are some of the good games you own?( i really need some more psp games)

some games i thinkin of gettin are 

Street Fighter
Guilty Gear
Mega Man Mverick Hunter X
Syphon Filter

tell me if theyre any good


----------



## fluit (Oct 2, 2006)

Daxter
Wipeout
X-men legends II
Tekken dark ressurection




			
				shady0008 said:
			
		

> ...
> can anyone tell me if tekken dark ressurection is good or not????
> ...



its great


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> That's quite a list, and aside from the ones I've bolded which do you suggest I get?


Prince of Tennis: Crystal Drive is a great DS game.  Even more so when you follow the anime/manga.  Only downside is that if you want to play versus, it seems like you have to play with someone else who has the game too.  Besides that, it has loads of replayability, unlockables, etc.  Japanese heavy, but easy to manage.

Children of Mana: wait for it to come out in the states. I'm still lost even with guides. XD

Megaman ZX:  It's just a good Megaman game and it's not as frustrating as the Zero series.

StarFox Command:  Control scheme takes a while to get used to, but you'll end up prefering it.  Good ol StarFox battles minus the rails.  Kinda on the easy side, but WiFi matches are awesome.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 2, 2006)

ZX I really want to check out.

I'm not the biggest fan of importing, and may wait for a Prince of Tennis to be USized. I follow the manga, and think it's great. If it's not anytime soon, maybe I'll import.

Starfox Command is also on my list of games to get.

Also, could you merge the which PSP games do you own with this thread? Because that's part of the discussion now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

Chaps said:
			
		

> what are some of the good games you own?( i really need some more psp games)
> 
> some games i thinkin of gettin are
> 
> ...


I'd say defently picking up both Megaman Maverick Hunter X and Powerup, both very fun. Syphon filter is fun but i don't own it. Monster Hunter and Daxter are great. Metal Gear acid is a great game IMO and should be owned by EVERY PSP owner. This should be enough to pick from for now


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 3, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> ZX I really want to check out.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of importing, and may wait for a Prince of Tennis to be USized. I follow the manga, and think it's great. If it's not anytime soon, maybe I'll import.
> 
> ...



The way PoT is progressing now in the states, you'll probably never see a US release of the game.  You're better off getting the game and enjoying it since you read the manga.

And yeah, I'll merge the two.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> The way PoT is progressing now in the states, you'll probably never see a US release of the game. You're better off getting the game and enjoying it since you read the manga.


Damn it. T-T

Maybe I will import it then.... We'll see.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I'd say defently picking up both Megaman Maverick Hunter X and Powerup, both very fun. Syphon filter is fun but i don't own it. Monster Hunter and Daxter are great. Metal Gear acid is a great game IMO and should be owned by EVERY PSP owner. This should be enough to pick from for now


uhh wats powerup?
and I love Daxter!!! so fun
Metal Gear Acid looked cool but im not sure do u have to be a card game fan to like it?
Im askin this because I love MGS but dont really like card games
I just read some stuff on MOster Hunter and I'm SO buying it ASAP


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 4, 2006)

> Brain Training Brain Shifts Over To PSP
> 10/3/2006, 10:01pm Eastern Time
> 
> Showing that the love of educating triumphs over platform wars any day of the week, Dr. Ryuta Kawashima, the brains (no pun intended) behind the popular Brain Training series for DS is making a move to Sony's PSP.
> ...



Shinsen 



DS




> quare Enix is going RPG crazy on the Nintendo DS. Earlier on Cubed? we ran a preview of It's a Wonderful World and now we can bring you a large batch of new screens from the adventure game Chocobo & the Magic Picturebook, as well as a link to its brilliant official website, which includes the gorgeous trailer from the Tokyo Games Show.
> 
> # Official Website
> 
> ...



Objection!)


----------



## botoman (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't wait for sooo many games for DS: FF3, Jump Ultimate Stars, Bleach DS 2, Pokemon, and LoZ: PH. 

Anyway, my games for the DS:

Mariokart 
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
New SMB
Castlevania DS
Advance Wars DS
Cooking Mama *awesome awesome game*
Mario Hoops 3 on 3
Children of Mana DS
Naruto RPG 2
Bleach DS
Jump Superstars


----------



## blueradio (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone bought the following games?
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Red
Starfox Command DS
Castlevania DS
Trauma Center
Big Brain Academy
and Pheonix Wright Ace Attourney

I'm thinking about buying these titles.
But want to get some actual person to person feedback before I do.

and For the PSP
Loco Roco
Me and my Katamari ---I played the original and loved it. But Im wondering about the transfer to the handheld.
Ape Escape On The Loose
Metal Gear Acid
Daxter
and Tekken Dark Resurrection

Any feedback would be really appreciated!
Thanks ---Fancy Claps.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL, just look through the last couple of pages and you'll see more than one person has some of your games.


----------



## blueradio (Oct 8, 2006)

haha oh yeah.
lolnub.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mercury Meltdown review. It looks great.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2006)

My PSP UMD burnt out  I gotta get it fixed


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> My PSP UMD burnt out  I gotta get it fixed



Luckily mine hasn't completely disintegrated yet, I put mine through much gratuitous abuse, and it has yet to break on me.  Sans those retarded little headphones It comes with.  I hate those 'Phones.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

I love those headphones, I use mine religiously and they have not malfunctioned yet .


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine did.  

And I just got pissed and went all out.  I bought some 50 Dollar noise cancelling (Kick ass) headphones instead, and now no one disturbs me when I use them.


----------



## SpankMeNow (Oct 11, 2006)

*Nintendo DS News | Level 5 Confirms New Game!*



> ver in Tokyo, Japan today, the president of Level 5 has announced that the company most known for working on Sony systems (Dark Cloud, Jeanne d'Arc, White Knight Story, Dragon Quest VIII, Rogue Galaxy) is set to publish its own title for the first time ever...on the Nintendo DS!
> 
> The game is called 'Professor Reiton & the Mysterious Village' and focuses on the British Professor and his young assistant Luke working together to solve various puzzles in what has been described as a 'heart-warming atmosphere'. Hino himself will be taking on the role of producer and head of planning for the game, whilst the directing supervisor will be Akira Tago, an author of best-selling series of brain teasing puzzles in Japan.
> 
> ...



!

Intresting i was allways a fan of lvl 5.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

Who doesn't like Level 5? They have had the best RPGs this last generation.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

I beg to differ, I think Bioware did, or maybe Bethesda, yeah, Bioware, but that is regardless, Level5 is a great developer. I can't wait to see how the game turns out! =D


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

I just saw the Opera browser in my game shop, screw buying it, it costs as much as a game. Like if it was 1/3 no 2/3s the amount of a normal game I wouldn't really care as it could come in handy at times but £30 takes the piss to me.

I want it but not that badly I could just buy an actual game. Does anyone know when this Zelda game is comming out?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

True, KOTOR and Jade Empire were good, but so were Dragon Quest 8 and Dark Cloud 2.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> True, KOTOR and Jade Empire were good, but so were Dragon Quest 8 and Dark Cloud 2.


Does it matter? Both Bioware AND Level 5 are making DS games! Who cares which is better? They both pwn, and they both support the DS!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

Scans of 1000 Healthy Recipes Cooking Compendium, Custom Robo DS, Kirby and some chars from Prof. Layton (that Level 5 game)




Prof. Layton


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess it is just preference then, I really think that KoTOR was the best RPG of last gen, but Leon is right, best of both worlds =D

edit: I am liking how kirby looks, very classic style. , oh and only 4-ish posts till 2000, how did that happen?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

Gah, I need to update a fuckload of stuff... would someone mind compiling everything I need to add? I'll... rep them? *hopes someone in this thread is a rep whore* <3

If no one helps I guess I'll start it tomorrow T-T


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

> *Nintendo serves 6.4M DS handhelds in the U.S.*




*Spoiler*: __ 




 Nintendo on Fri. announced that it has served 6.4 million Nintendo DS handheld units to the U.S.

The NPD Group sell-through figure includes new DS Lite handhelds.

In addition, the DS helped contribute to the U.S. video game industry's overall growth to 11 percent compared to 2005. Without the DS hardware and software sales, the industry would report a growth of 1.6%.

Nintendo recently increased full-year shipments for the handheld to 20 million units from 17 million units worldwide, and software to 82 million units from 75 million.

Nintendo attributes the DS's success to an appeal to core players and casual players. Its Touch Generations line of casual games have sold 3.5 million copies in the U.S.

The company will employ a similar broad reach in strategy for the Wii console, due out on Nov. 19 for $249.99.

"Numbers dramatically show the value of reaching out to the masses with products that are compelling and comfortable," says Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime. "And this perfectly sets the stage for our breakthrough Wii console, which appeals to both core players and current non-players with an intuitive control system and a price everyone can afford."

Nintendo's internal data show a significant percentage of Touch Generations games are sold to women. Titles sold under the brand include Tetris DS, Brain Age, and Nintendogs.




Sinik - La Cit? des anges



> *Nintendo DS is largely responsible for US games industry growth
> Claims Nintendo...
> *




*Spoiler*: __ 







What's this?

 Product: 	DS Lite 
 Manufacturer: 	Nintendo 
 Format: 	DS 
by Owain Bennallack
Most of us know that sales of the Nintendo DS have gone crazy in 2006, but Nintendo has produced interesting numbers that claim it's not just Brain Training Nintendogs loving Mario fans who are benefitting from the touchscreen marvel.

The Japanese company claims that the DS is the powerhouse of the U.S. video game industry, driving nearly all industry revenue growth so far this year. Without this portable system, the video game industry growth overall would be nearly flat when compared with 2005.

It cites independent sales figures from the NPD Group of Port Washington, N.Y., to back up its claim.

Up until the end of September, the U.S. industry overall shows revenue growth of 11 per cent when compared with the same period in 2005. Nearly all of the growth comes from the portable DS – without it, the industry would report a mere 1.6 per cent growth over the past nine months, it says.

DS hardware and software units posted a robust gain of 203 per cent when compared to the same period in 2005. Nintendo says the news is the same globally: it recently announced estimated full-year shipments for DS hardware will grow to 20 million units from 17 million units worldwide, while estimated DS software shipments increased to 82 million units from 75 million.

And never backwards about coming forwards, "Numbers dramatically show the value of reaching out to the masses with products that are compelling and comfortable," said Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime.

The NPD numbers also indicate that during September, Nintendo DS lifetime U.S. sales surpassed more than 6.2 million units. That total includes more than 1.4 million units of the new Nintendo DS Lite systems, which launched just 16 weeks ago on June 11.

Nintendo stressed that these numbers represent Nintendo DS systems actually purchased by customers, not ones shipped only to stores.

All this, and most of the 30 hottest Nintendo DS games due by Christmas are still to be released...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2006)

US Console/Handheld Sales Sept. 2006 per NPD HW



> *Game Boy Advance 177,145*
> GameCube 42,286
> *Nintendo DS 403,435*
> PlayStation 2 306,517
> ...



People are still buying GBAs? XD


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm surprised 360 sold 256,000.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2006)

^THIS IS US...

Do NOT KEEP YOU PSP ON FOR 12 DAYS


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

im thinking about getting a DS lite, but my cousin says ill regret it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't regreat it really, but let me put it this way, i use my DS more for GBA games


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I don't regreat it really, but let me put it this way, i use my DS more for GBA games



so are you saying that there arent a lot of great games for DS
because that is the PSPs greatest weakness imo

i thought those mario games would be fun


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2006)

Mario game is fun...for about a day. Not saying it doesn't have alot of games, i just find most of them boring and never caught my intrest. In terms of PSP i enjoyed alot more of there games and use it's multi-uses alot more, though mine just broke so i gotta get it repaired, do NOT keep it on for 12 days if you have/get one


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

well lets see, with the psp you have music, videos, wifi, games, and pictures
with the DS you have games... and uh - im not too familiar with the DS 
what else can you do with the DS?

btw, my older brother stole my psp and took it with him to college (luminous pwns)


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

^ The PSP may be able to do all those things, but the DS has better games right now, IMO.  I have a PSP, and I love the thing.  I use it everyday, but not for games.  I haven't in a while.  I'm still waiting to get money so I can get better games.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

what kinds of things can you do with the DS?
games < is that all?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

As of late?  Pretty much.  But I don't buy a game device for other stuff.  I was fully aware there were few good games for the PSP when I bought it, but I still wanted it, because of its features.

The DS, on the other hand, really doesn't do anything (Right now, I do believe a browser is in the works) 'cept play games.  I have no problem with that, as I love some of the games for it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

isnt the DS only like 90 dollars right now?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2006)

DS is 120. PSP IMO has better games, though i usually am outweighted.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 14, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> im thinking about getting a DS lite, but my cousin says ill regret it



Get the DS Lite!  Not as expensive as the PSP and has lots of fun games.

DS = $120
DS Lite = $130


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

i assume the DS lite is "lighter"? xD

okay, im an idiot.

are the games, and price the only plus of DS?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

That would all really depend on who you ask.  As it could be debated endlessly to no avail. 

I love my PSP, and I wouldn't trade it for a DS.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

but thats because you use it for videos, music, and photos
which the DS doesnt have

just "playing game"-wise, which one is better?
thats what im asking


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> but thats because you use it for videos, music, and photos
> which the DS doesnt have
> 
> just "playing game"-wise, which one is better?
> thats what im asking



If you want to go by the numbers, the DS is the choice for games.  You'll also end up hearing more people liking the DS for game play versus the PSP.  I personally have a DS Lite and I can say I definately prefer it over the PSP.  It also has many varieties of games and a nice selection of WiFi games that don't really have too much lag, depending on your source of WiFi.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> but thats because you use it for videos, music, and photos
> which the DS doesnt have
> 
> just "playing game"-wise, which one is better?
> thats what im asking



I personally love my PSP, but I will say the DS has better games.  I really don't find most of the games for PSP really that appealing.  Burnout: Legends is the only good game I have.  My friend has a DS, and I love playing it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

thats for your opinion DS and Dr. Boskov 

ill be buying one soon


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> thats for your opinion DS and Dr. Boskov
> 
> ill be buying one soon



That's great but...

I'm not paying for it if you don't like it.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think there are just as many good PSP games as DS ones, most people just don't look hard enough. In the end, it depends on what you like the most. Pick up and play games that you won't get too engaged in=DS. Big games that you are used to on the consoles that you will sink a lot of hours into=PSP.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> but thats because you use it for videos, music, and photos
> which the DS doesnt have
> 
> just "playing game"-wise, which one is better?
> thats what im asking



Well if you don't want to hear that i enjoy it for video's, music, and photo's i STILL enjoy PSP games over DS.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

i cant believe you.
which games are you playing?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

I like GTA:LCS, Valkyrie Profile, Daxter, Mercury. A couple more that I want but haven't got are Lumines(waiting for number 2 now), GripShift, and Syphon Filterark Mirror plus Burnout:Legends I've been wanting too.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

my cousin got 999,999 on luminous - -


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

I play daxter, monster hunter *A God*, GTA. Got alot more but these i play the most, i enjoy about 20 out of my 24 games


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

I had Megaman, NBA live, Luminous, and Popolocrois, and the only thing I really enjoyed was Luminous.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2006)

Some Sonic Rivals news, such as the final cast; Sonic, Shadow, Knuckles, Silver, and Metal Sonic.

and some jazz from a dood who recently played a 95% complete version.

_Didn't get to play too much of this one (95% also) but I enjoyed the few moments I got my hands on. The characters were Sonic, Shadow, Knux, and Silver, along with an unlockable (99% Metal Sonic, Heroes style). The loading screens are tips that give advice on using characters and avoiding enemies. The races were similar to how Saz described them at E3. The both of you run, try to jump on eachother or bitch smack in order to beat the other. The main menu gave for Time Trial or Story Mode. Boss stages are similar to Sonic Rush where the boss is in the middle of a circle and you and the opponent battle eachother to kill Robotnik first. Bosses were catagorized by difficulty, which give objectives to accomplish during the match. These involve number of rings at the end, number f times you smaked your opponent, and who hits Robotnik the most. Performing objectives (finishing stages, beating times, etc.) gives you unlockable cards of old artwork to collect. The one I saw was "Cream 2005" featuring the artwork of Sonic Rush containing cream. No clue if these serve a purpose other than looking at, or if they're tradeable. There's also Ad-Hoc multiplayer._


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

Doesn't sound too bad then. I'll wait for reviews though, but I'll keep my eye on it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2006)

Indeed, but really, Sega's track record with many of their franchises are going downward. Super Monkey Ball has been falling into a bad plummit, and the recent Sonic games that have been out have been lackluster.

Let's hope that changes DDDDDDDDD


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sonic Rush was amazing though, and I think this is following that trend more .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2006)

I was just yawning at Rush. It didnt even feel like it could even stand up against the Advance trilogy.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

What are you talking about the Platforming was amazing and so were the boss fights. It was also super hard, I still haven't been able to get an S rank on anything besides all the bosses.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2006)

The Boss fights really, REALLY felt lackluster. Compare those bosses to the ones in the Sonic Advance games, those were much better.

The platforming was good, but it really felt like Sonic Advance 2, where you can just hold right and get through the levels with ease.

The music was bad as well D:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

i went to best buy today, and found only about 20 games
i thought there would be a whole mess of games
many of them were educational too *vomits*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I was just yawning at Rush. It didnt even feel like it could even stand up against the Advance trilogy.



I agree, yawned at sonic rush, i thought it sucked


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> i went to best buy today, and found only about 20 games
> i thought there would be a whole mess of games
> many of them were educational too *vomits*



That's because you went to Best Buy.  

Try a store devoted to games, or mainly to them, you'll have better luck.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

does anyone have animal crossing? xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> does anyone have animal crossing? xD





yes though my town is proabably covered with weeds i have not played in a while loll.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

I do...i hate it...that's just me though


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

it looks like fun, its you, in a farm, in a game


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

Seems the PSP just got another great game for its library.



Killzone: Liberation. It seems Guerilla has learned its mistakes and made an amazing game. Hopefully this translates to KillZone 2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

IT DOESN'T SUCK LIKE KILLZONE 1 DID

Jesus hax in a bax.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice, looked hot, wish my fuckin PSP was repaired now


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice, probably gonna pick up Killzone next week. Finally a decent PSP game. Kinda ironic becuase just today I was pondering selling it because i've barely used it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

^There's plenty, if you want i can tell you them.


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^There's plenty, if you want i can tell you them.



Enlighten me my friend. So far I have Daxter, Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories and Twisted Metal.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

No problem, glad to. Daxter is a very good choice and so is GTA as you already have. Sphyon Filter and Burnout are also very good. Monster Hunter is my fav. of the PSP selection along with Megaman Marrivick Hunter and Magaman Powerup. Also could go for some Socom if you like them like i do. Also got Tokobots *Pretty fun i must say* and valkayne profile. Metal gear acid 1 adn 2, despite being based around "Cards" are very well done and most certinly should be played. You also got coded arms, which i found fun but you may think twice. These are the games off the top of my head, hope i helped, excuse the bad spelling.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

i was thinking of selling my psp, but now i have to keep it to
play metal gear portable ops. that game looks awesome 

i didnt like the acid ones though


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

I enjoy acid, there fun, some may not like it because of how it plays but if you like stragies it's perfect.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

does anyone know when the next nintendo hand-held game console will come out? its too early isnt it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

DS is it...unless you mean the one they were going to release if the DS was going to fail? That i donno.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> does anyone know when the next nintendo hand-held game console will come out? its too early isnt it



I'd assume quite some time, as the DS just recently came out.  Relatively speaking, or course.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

all of my friends were against me on buying a DS
one of them told me that if i wanted another hand-held console, i should wait for the next one

but man, thats gonna take a long time xD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Wait till like DS - Lite - EX or some new color variation of DS. I would listen unless you itching to play some DS games...i wished i waited


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

i was hoping another one would come out that had dual screen
then i could play ANIMAL CROSSING!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Could play AC on the gamecube too, if you want


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

my baby cousin stole my gamecube and is not play mario party 5 on it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh that's horrible  I'll sell you mine for 20 dollers ^_^


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

all i have is 13


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol i seriously would think about it, i really hate the system that much i might just give it for that


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

hey, i have 13 dollars today, and can get 117 dollars tomorrow

no, seriously xD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

damn...nevermind 30 dollers now


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

you see, its my birthday tomorrow 

and my relatives never know what to get me $_$
if i get enough money, ill probably end up buying the DS :S


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

You sure your ready for that? Don't wanna save it up


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 17, 2006)

lol, save up for the next nintendo console?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

If you...want...don't see why ...not XD


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> IT DOESN'T SUCK LIKE KILLZONE 1 DID
> 
> Jesus hax in a bax.



KillZone 1 didn't outright suck.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Now geist outright sucked


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

True that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2006)

Lawl @ teh Sony praise/Nintendo bash, it honestly can be expected by looking at the usernames pretty much now. Say a Sony thing sucks, you get the Sony wangstas/wigras/AIDS carriers/choppa blockers/Mind of Mencia fans/Furfags/People who hate Goof Troop/etc. in here aiming and picking a Nintendo thing off, like it's fucking Guess Who: The E-net Edition

Killzone was labeled as a Halo Killer, and what the fuck was it? A very, ridiculous, generic shooter, with at many moments, laughable pathetic AI. Geist was a game that had a good idea, a pretty original concept, yet it's execution was as bad as Killzone's.

And here, because people probably didn't see it nor get it, the Castlevania: PoR OST, once again

Link removed


----------



## Hylian (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Wait till like DS - Lite - EX or some new color variation of DS. I would listen unless you itching to play some DS games...i wished i waited



i doubt they'll release ANOTHER one. if they do, it'll probably come out when the next handheld comes out. gameboy advance only had gba and gba sp. then micro came out when ds came out

and yea i wish i had waited too, i have the obese ds. my brother has the lite
and its soo cool


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Lawl @ teh Sony praise/Nintendo bash, it honestly can be expected by looking at the usernames pretty much now. Say a Sony thing sucks, you get the Sony wangstas/wigras/AIDS carriers/choppa blockers/Mind of Mencia fans/Furfags/People who hate Goof Troop/etc. in here aiming and picking a Nintendo thing off, like it's fucking Guess Who: The E-net Edition
> 
> Killzone was labeled as a Halo Killer, and what the fuck was it? A very, ridiculous, generic shooter, with at many moments, laughable pathetic AI. Geist was a game that had a good idea, a pretty original concept, yet it's execution was as bad as Killzone's.
> 
> ...



LMAO, wangsta - wtf is this word even mean 
 
Anyway i didn't like killzone nor giest, both sucked ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2006)

You know there will be at least one more version of the DS. There usually is.

Gameboy.
Gameboy Color.
Gameboy Pocket.

GBA
GBA SP
GBA Micro

DS
DS Lite
DS Super Duper Special, buy me now!!! Model X.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

Your point CM? they give consumers more options on which one to buy i see no problem. Apple does it , SONY does, Microsoft does it as well its the handheld buisness and its how it runs. 


i still have not bought a DS lite i still play my orginal DS


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

He's saying just wait for DS X or somthing.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2006)

I want rid of me DS I hate that fat brick. When I see people with their light it iritates me it cost me to die on a freakin boss and I can't beat it now though I haven't tried it.

I can't play it in bright lights outside, overall it sucks. The games are cool I just don't like the DS which is why I am gonna get a lite soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2006)

I was just agreeing with cmtf. They always make at least three.

And, just because "everyone does it", it does not make it right.

You would think they would learn from their mistakes on the previous models, instead of enhancing a crappier model they released at first just to make money.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah with the DS lite that was done on purpose. It is quite iritating they could easily chart down what people want in a handheld, then make it.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

And at least Sony waits more than a year to make that other model. I mean DS Lite was so damn sudden.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And, just because "everyone does it", it does not make it right.
> 
> You would think they would learn from their mistakes on the previous models, instead of enhancing a crappier model they released at first just to make money.



And this is one reason why the PSP does not sell nearly as well. Alot of handheld type people like change in there systems and new colors / new models. this is why other major corporations do this.

Its the way of the handheld market and there is a good majority of buyers who perfer newer models and what not.

DS light came out 1 year after the DS did roughly. Same with Apple products and Sony Handheld electronic Products. its how the market is.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 18, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> And at least Sony waits more than a year to make that other model. I mean DS Lite was so damn sudden.



sony said that they're not going to release another model anyway, and 
i doubt they will since the psp isnt selling anywhere close to the ds

but probably enough for a psp 2 (i'm pretty sure they'd call it that)


----------



## pajamas (Oct 18, 2006)

The gameboy color was another handheld entirely D=

It was just backwards compatible with original gameboy games.

I know that because I had to buy a gameboy color to play a Lego Star Wars game I wanted. =|


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2006)

I dont really see another DS redesign untill the end of its life


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> And at least Sony waits more than a year to make that other model. I mean DS Lite was so damn sudden.



First available 	
United States/Canada November 21, 2004
Japan December 2, 2004
Australia February 24, 2005
European Union March 11, 2005
People's Republic of China July 23, 2005

DS Lite:
First available 
Japan March 2, 2006
Australia June 1, 2006
Canada June 11, 2006
United States June 11, 2006
European Union June 23, 2006
People's Republic of China June 29, 2006
South Korea July 20, 2006

Loolololol over a year for most.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

Point is it came out really quick. Regardless i'm glad, cause the oringal one was the uglist shit ever


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2006)

Some moar Castlevania: PoR news

There are NO SUBWEAPONS, despite what appears to look that way from clips. Everything besides basic attacks are abilities, and the winrar of that is each of them level up. Some have one level improvements, some have 4. Every level is by 1000 AP, and after you hit 1000 AP, the weapon is redesigned and does something extra. Which explains there being a slim boomerang and a big red one, the red one is a maximum mastered version.

The bible has 4000 AP to fully master, and the Javelin has 1000, but something critical to the game and some fanservice occurs when you master the Javelin.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 18, 2006)

then ill have to wait for that third one :S


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

haha, sounds good ^_^


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> First available
> United States/Canada November 21, 2004
> Japan December 2, 2004
> Australia February 24, 2005
> ...




But when did they tell you they were going to release it? Oh yeah, December 2005. Pwned again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Huh, I donno exactly what the hell you are talking about O_o

Oh yes, lol pwned again. Yeh, keep your Sony banner and agenda and the silly gloating you have and put it in a waffle.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

Your the one loling all over the place. They announced the DS Lite before even a year was up on the market. I waited for a DS Lite, but a lot of people didn't, don't you think if they had, I don't know told them about it sooner or I don't know, mentioned that they might be making a better model in just a years time people would've waited? So how about you shove your remarks up a dark hole(and you know which one it is).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Im lawling because so many people make this serious buisness.

As for what you say about the DS Lite, I personally didn't really look into that, cause I don't really care. It's what Apple does too with it's iPod as well. And I can keep my remarks out in the open, as thats exactly what you do as well. 
The only place they can go is in a disc, so I can shoot it into the moon.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 19, 2006)

Dude, everyone who's ever bought a Nintendo handheld should have known the Lite was coming out.

Hell, the day I bought my DS (and you were wrong about it being announced in '05. Because it was announced about two or three months after I got my phat one on Christmas '05) I told my parents I'd be needing an upgrade in less than a year.

I knew the Lite was coming, but I didn't wanna goddamn wait for it to be announced and released. So I bought a Phat, and loved it till I got my DS lite the day it was available =D


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2006)

In case anyone wanted numbers:


103.4 seconds compared to 24.5


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

Fine, it was announced January 06. Which is still way too early to release one, at least SP released 3 years after the original.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, even though it was too early, it was still very successful.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

Who cares, anyway killzone kicks ass, i played it today on my friend's psp, i wish my PSP worked now, need to fucking et it repaired


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

> Sony Drops PSP Shipping Estimates
> Company sticking to 6 million shipment figure for PS3.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...




Discuss......



> DS Dominates Japanese Charts
> New Super Mario Bros. tops half year sales totals in Japan.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

There's enough PSP now, so lowing it is no big deal.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 19, 2006)

slimscane said:


> In case anyone wanted numbers:
> 
> 
> 103.4 seconds compared to 24.5



yah, those loadings are ungodly


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> There's enough PSP now, so lowing it is no big deal.




there lowering it because its not selling that well as they thought.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 19, 2006)

its because only a few people enjoy psp games

btw, im still waiting for that SP vid


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> there lowering it because its not selling that well as they thought.



Either way i love it, wheater it sells or not


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2006)

I had an epiphany, that my sickness that has kept me out of school three days this week was because I've been lazy and haven't updated the DS/PSP News threads.

So, in order to correct my karma, I've finally updated it, with new previews, reviews, and news! =D

Yay! Now karma has to make me unsick! I have a goddamn party to go to tomorrow! >(


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Zabuza, even as they both die, say he's a guy

Sony tried to ban IMPORTING PSP'S TO EUROPE.

Holy fuck, it's already out in Europe, and they ARE STILL TRYING TO BAN IMPORTATION?

Really now, that is retarded to the 15th fucking degree.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

We already knew this, it's PSP/PS2/PS3...who cares?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

sony hates europe. first delaying it ps3 for them, now banning imports?

and why ban importing psp's? isn't it already out there?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, so are PS2's, so this means NOTHING. Who cares? No one...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Importers do you silly goose. Don't claim it as noone 

I bet what's next is importing games is on Sony's target list.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Importers do you silly goose. Don't claim it as noone
> 
> I bet what's next is importing games is on Sony's target list.



then what's the point of having ps3 region-free?  
but still, i wouldnt be surprised if they did that..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Because the killer is this; they claim importing PS2/PS3's is a health and saftey hazard. How is that for the PSP? It's portable, is it a walking bomb?


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 20, 2006)

You didn't leave your door unlocked you fucker!


On-topic: DS > PSP zomgwtfbbq.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Importers do you silly goose. Don't claim it as noone
> 
> I bet what's next is importing games is on Sony's target list.



I think it's stupid to import, so they import a PS3 and can't play blu ray dvds? retarded.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe they don't want blue ray DVD's? I know I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

can the ps3 play normal dvd's or just blueray?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Maybe they don't want blue ray DVD's? I know I sure as hell don't.



Well if they become the dvd's of the future then what?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Haha, well you don't count then 
Back to PSP/DS
Anyone got Killzone yet?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Haha, well you don't count then
> Back to PSP/DS
> Anyone got Killzone yet?


I don't have a PSP, but getting a 9 is really impressive for a PSP game.

That's the first one this year I think, actually. X-x

Maybe second or third....

Edit, I checked. Of the seven games that have gotten 9s, 5 game out this year.

But I think only 7 is sorta depressing.... Oh well.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror  Shooter   9.3  Mar 10, 2006  
Tekken: Dark Resurrection  Fighting   9.2  Jul 20, 2006  
Killzone: Liberation  Action   9.0  Oct 16, 2006  
LocoRoco  Action   9.0  Sep 5, 2006  
Daxter  Platformer   9.0  Mar 9, 2006  



New Super Mario Bros.  Platformer   9.5  May 6, 2006 
Metroid Prime: Hunters  Shooter   9.0  Mar 21, 2006  
Tetris DS  Puzzle   9.0  Mar 15, 2006  

More PSP games with 9 this year? WoWs  Don't Start anything, just showing you it was more then three


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

when does pokemon diamond/pearl come out in the US?
i just saw some online battling and it looks awesome

and whatever happened to zelda: phantom hourglass?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror Shooter 9.3 Mar 10, 2006
> Tekken: Dark Resurrection Fighting 9.2 Jul 20, 2006
> Killzone: Liberation Action 9.0 Oct 16, 2006
> LocoRoco Action 9.0 Sep 5, 2006
> ...


Odd, thought there were more. Oh well, I still think the DS has better games overall.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:


> Odd, thought there were more. Oh well, I still think the DS has better games overall.



I don't even agree with most of the scores anyway, i'd put different scores IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, PoR will instantly get a 9.0+ from IGN. They looove the portable CV's, and it truly is a game of winrar and god.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

yea and that final fantasy III is coming out november


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Ace Combat X: Skies of Deception - 8.7 


Gun Showdown - 8.0


Capcom Classic's - 8.0


Not bad, not bad, i was looking at gun for awhile.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 21, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea and that final fantasy III is coming out november



for the PSP right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

..DS. No PSP, DS


----------



## Hylian (Oct 21, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> for the PSP right?



no...FF III is for ds


----------



## pajamas (Oct 21, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> for the PSP right?


Square is mad at Sony or something, because all the cool new FF spinoffs and remakes and the like, are coming to Nintendo handhelds.

FFXII: Revenant Wings (prequel to FFXII), and FFIII, as well as FFI&II, FFIV, FFV, and FFVI.

The first two are DS games in the works, and then the rest are GBA games released or on the way.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 21, 2006)

i dont think they're mad, but they said that they were going to
tame sony, so that kingdom hearts III might not come for ps3

and FFXII: reverent wings?? i would be awesome if it looked as good
as FF III for ds


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

Mad...tame...what the fuck are you people high? Lol. All the main games still are heading on the PS2-3. FF12...FF13...FF13 Verses *The kingdom hearts guy's game so yeah KH3 will be on the PS3*. The DS is selling good so there putting FF 3 and FF 12 spin-offs on it but the biggest seller is Final Fantasy seven and the spin-off Criss Core is heading on the PSP. So no there not mad at Sony, they just decided to give nintendo some games, they even game them a gamecube game...mad at sony...haha...


----------



## Hylian (Oct 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Mad...tame...what the fuck are you people high? Lol. All the main games still are heading on the PS2-3. FF12...FF13...FF13 Verses *The kingdom hearts guy's game so yeah KH3 will be on the PS3*. The DS is selling good so there putting FF 3 and FF 12 spin-offs on it but the biggest seller is Final Fantasy seven and the spin-off Criss Core is heading on the PSP. So no there not mad at Sony, they just decided to give nintendo some games, they even game them a gamecube game...mad at sony...haha...



Stock
^ says it right there that they want to tame them, and that KH3 
might not be for ps3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

Before i read it i'd like to say since Final Fantasy 13 verses is on the PS3 i almost 99% sure KH3 will be on PS3. 

Edit: For some reason i can't get the site to work, can you post the story here, also the release date, thanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

Medal Of Honor - 8.4 
It's close to miiiiidnight. 
*NICE!!!*


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 23, 2006)

FPS for consoles are a "meh" for me :/


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

It's handheld...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 23, 2006)

handheld consoles... is what i meant o.O


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 23, 2006)

It's not really called "handheld consoles" just "handheld" will do. (;


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 23, 2006)

haha, but people might get confused


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

FF 7 crisis core? i highly doubt that will sell the system confidering the other spin off of the Ff 7 seris sold horrid on the PS2 which has a mUCH higher install base than the PsP.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 24, 2006)

what are you talking about you ssj3?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

ah sorry  was a thing on the top of the page that kybuii quoted that caught my attention. 


sorry for the lack of quotes :sweat


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 24, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Before i read it i'd like to say since Final Fantasy 13 verses is on the PS3 i almost 99% sure KH3 will be on PS3.
> 
> Edit: For some reason i can't get the site to work, can you post the story here, also the release date, thanks.





> Last night, Square Enix riled gamers up with a bizarre quote from a Wall Street Journal article on the looming competition between Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and Wii this fall. As the publication examined each of the platform's expected strengths, they turned a focus to the RPG powerhouse, who didn't exactly respond with the resounding exclusivity support we saw last generation.
> "We don't want PlayStation 3 to be the overwhelming loser, so we want to support them," says Michihiro Sasaki, senior VP of Square Enix. "But we don't want them to be the overwhelming winner either, so we can't support them too much."
> Er, what? Most came away from this quote convinced Square Enix was readying massive support for Wii, which, while possible, probably isn't the underlying message here. Rather, Square Enix likely realizes PS3 doesn't have ensured dominance this generation, and rather than pool all their support behind Sony right from the start, they're going to let the market play itself out for a while -- case in point, Square Enix so heavily supporting Nintendo DS over PSP.
> 
> ...




there you go


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> FF 7 crisis core? i highly doubt that will sell the system confidering the other spin off of the Ff 7 seris sold horrid on the PS2 which has a mUCH higher install base than the PsP.



That's cause the game sucked  FF Crisis core looks good  

@Vegitto - thanks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

eh they also said the Ff 7 game for PS2  "looked good."


Anyone here have Jam with the band ( band brothers) an import game. its a Music simulator and you can even make your own songs on it and save it to the cart. Very neat game  i had it for a while , my friend did some naruto songs and others i should tape my self playing the game to show you all what its like. Though i need a good camera for that first


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

Great News for Nintendo Ds fans!



> Nintendo News | Namco Reveals New DS RPG





> Namco Bandai Games America has announced that Inuyasha: Secret of the Divine Jewel, an RPG for the Nintendo DS, is now in development. Featuring an all-new original storyline, Inuyasha: Secret of the Divine Jewel promises original characters created exclusively for the game and an intuitive battle system based on action from the popular animated series.
> 
> Rumiko Takahashi's animated TV and comic series Inuyasha comes to life in this brand new adventure for the Nintendo DS. Players will experience the intriguing origins and exciting stories of all-new characters as they join beloved well-known Inuyasha characters in the struggle to unlock the mystery of the Divine Jewel. Utilising and uniting familiar faces like Inuyasha, Kagome, Miroku, Sango and Shippo, players will battle hordes of monstrous demons in this epic RPG. With an intuitive command-based control scheme and the new Cover Fellow System, players will get Inuyasha and his friends to work together in ways never before seen. The chance to learn the secret of the Divine Jewel arrives in 2007 with Inuyasha: Secret of the Divine Jewel


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 12, 2006)

are RPGs rare for DS? or is it the fact that its inuyasha :S


----------



## pajamas (Nov 12, 2006)

RPGs are becoming extremely common. There are four or five SE RPGs in development, and about six other RPGs on the way as well.

The DS is hardly an RPG-starved system.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 12, 2006)

then i guess its the fact that its a inuyasha game eh? 

never was a fan of that anime xD


----------



## blueradio (Nov 15, 2006)

Has there been any word yet on Wifi connectivity from the DS to the Wii?
I'm wondering about it.
Like DS play via Wii on the TV screen or something like that?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 15, 2006)

DS-
*Pokemon Bigger than Mario* - IGN
Latest RPG beats New Super Mario Bros. to three million.


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 15, 2006)

2Shea said:


> DS-
> *Pokemon Bigger than Mario* - IGN
> Latest RPG beats New Super Mario Bros. to three million.



Awesome. Only 22 games have ever broke 3 million in Japan, and 3 of them are DS games (This, NSMB, and Animal Crossing). The remaining breakdown is 4 Famicom, 4 Super Famicom, 4 Gameboy, 3 Playstation, 2 GBA, 1 GBC, 1 PS2.

...and zero PSP


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 15, 2006)

^ im not surprised


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

> *
> DS makes Contact*
> 
> *With first online RPG.*





> The first online RPG for the Nintendo DS handheld has been revealed this week in the shape of Capcom's Contact, which will take advantage of the system's WiFi Connection. Killer 7 director Gouichi Suda will produce the new handheld game, in which the player assumes the role of the youthful Cherry. Cherry's lost his professor, with whom he was reassembling a spacecraft, but since the old academic scarpered it's left to you to rebuild the craft and reestablish 'contact'. Players will use the touch screen and the stylus to navigate, whilst the top screen will display the professor's instructions. All of which sounds cer-razy.





> Whilst this premise clearly only points to the direction in which the singleplayer campaign will head, we're assured an online mode is present in some form, even if details remains spartan. Contact makes the shelf in Japan soon, so we'll keep you posted as we learn more, particularly watchful for release dates in other regions. More as we get it.









> Sim City DS Screens





> As we've seen, the new SimCity coming for Nintendo DS will feature Wil Wright himself as your host and tutor and over on the NeoGAF forums, poster PantherLotus, has uploaded some new screens from the highly addictive city building game.
> 
> I know a lot of people really love SimCity, but I could never get into it. I am a rabid multi-tasker and ADD to boot, but all that micromanaging was just too much for my poor fragmented attention span. I'm afraid I would make a terrible city official, but I'm sure all of you with desires to govern over a town of tiny pixels will be thrilled by this release. Make the jump for more pics. Flynn De Marco













MOre pictures at the kotaku link!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates Jump Festa Trailer*

A Winter Solstice
*

Maple Story DS Trailer*


A Winter Solstice


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, this hasn't been posted, but the next epic Wario game is finally here. Not Warioware, the next Wario Land game! 

Wario: Master in Disguise/Wario the Seven commercial

Genshiken


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if MapleStory DS will be on its own server or if it will be on the game's servers right now?

Not that I'm gonna get it, just wondering.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Crazy Taxie 1 and 2 going to PSP  *


----------



## Hylian (Jan 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Well, this hasn't been posted, but the next epic Wario game is finally here. Not Warioware, the next Wario Land game!
> 
> Wario: Master in Disguise/Wario the Seven commercial
> 
> Desert requiem



i LOVE wario land for the gameboy

i hope this is just as fun


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

From Magic Box.




> N I N T E N D O   D S
> 
> - Square Enix president Yoichi Wada confirmed that Dragon Quest IX: Hoshizora no Mamoribito for NDS will be released in Japan by the end of 2007.
> 
> ...






> P S P
> 
> - Sega announced Crazy Taxi: Fare Wars for PSP, the latest sequel to the popular taxi driving game. The PSP version will have new multiplayer modes, in which you can snatch rivals' money by bumping into them. The game will have maps from Crazy Taxi and Crazy Taxi 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG monster hunter 2 so soon in japan? That means this summer, OMGZ, ThNAK YOU SS3


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2007)

A version of Spore is coming to the DS!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

^I saw, that should be interesting


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

*Gallery: Luminous Arc DS*




> Luminous Arc is a strategy RPG that was released in Japan a few months ago. Now Atlus is bringing it to the states later this year, giving us SRPG fans something to do on our DS until Final Fantasy Tactics A2 comes out over here.
> 
> The game features voiced cutscenes and interludes with game mascot Kopin, who is adorable in his own onion-headed sort of way. Check out Kopin and friends in the latest batch of screenies below. Michael Fahey




nice!

Link


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

15 DS games, 36 PSP games, i love handhelds


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

That arc game from atlus will make my DS drool! another SRPG along side tactics advance 2 sweet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Final Fantasy Tactics for the PSP runs like shit, even compared to a PS1 dump onto the PSP;

Link removed

I mean...wow...that's horrible programming, and they even took stuff OUT of the port to get it at the speed it's on.

PSP port of FFT runs slower than PS1 dump of FFT onto the PSP;

Link removed

That's even including the fact that they actually took things out of the PSP version to get it at that level.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Maybe it's cause i didn't play the PS1 version but where's the problem?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

The PSP version is extremely laggy in terms of attacking and spellcasting, and doubles the time for it to complete compared to the PS1 version. Where it would take 3 seconds now takes roughly 6+, and considering it would be be acceptable if this was the opposite of where this problem is occurring from, it's inexcusable for a PSP port to be slower than a console version, especially considering handhelds need faster pacing in general.

Then again, it's being ported by TOSE, and everything they ported has sucked in comparison to it's original on almost all counts. And they are keeping that trait with this.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Oh. That kinda sucks. I mean i never cared about slowdowns but still, a port from a PS1 game shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

I mean, if you look at the link, a direct dump of the PS1 game runs at normal speed. How can a port, that has actually taken things OUT such as weather effects, still run slower? There is no good reason for that.

That's bad programming. But, they did that with the Final Fantasy Advance games, and the Super Mario Advance games as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

wow I would have never expected such a problem =/ 

anyways crazy you can get the ps1 FFT game on a few game sites if you look around just play it on your Ps3 ( or ps2)


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

This is true, i really should pick up the PS1 version then, damn, i wanted to play this on the go


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Really, all that sold me on the PSP version was Balthier, but they actually are including the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from FFTA2 as well.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Lol, who's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from FFTA2? And i liked FFTA alot, is 2 still coming for DS?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

yes FFTA2 is coming out this year for DS ( in japan I know for sure same thing with FF CC for DS and FF 12 - 2 is already out)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Yah.

FFTA2's main character is a 'male'



If you can't tell, it's the one on the right.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

O-M-G...gayness to the extream...seriously. The game better be DAMN good...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yah.
> 
> FFTA2's main character is a 'male'
> 
> ...



Wow thats even more gay than the main character of FF12.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Wow thats even more gay than the main character of FF12.


Could of said tidus seeing as 
Vann < Tidus < FFTA2 

In terms of gayness


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Yah.
> 
> FFTA2's main character is a 'male'
> 
> ...




If you could not tell it was the one on the right then you must be a blind fool. Some Americans should not be in America   ah forget it I'm not going to be all sociological about this because it would be a waste of my time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Wow thats even more gay than the main character of FF12.



Vaan was more of a filler character to guide the story in one direction as opposed to it being Reks, Balthier, and so on.

I think Basche was intended to be the main character before S-E ordered an influx of staff members onto the game beyond Matsuno's team, who later put Penelo and Vaan into the game.


Funny that, they are the most of what S-E wants with 'current' FF heroes, and are the worst ones in FFXII.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you could not tell it was the one on the right then you must be a blind fool. Some Americans should not be in America   ah forget it I'm not going to be all sociological about this because it would be a waste of my time.



Dude he has a flower on his hat, and looks like a girl...has nothing to do with american, and if a guy walked outside like that i'd say he wanted to be gay as hell


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Vaan was more of a filler character to guide the story in one direction as opposed to it being Reks, Balthier, and so on.
> 
> I think Basche was intended to be the main character before S-E ordered an influx of staff members onto the game beyond Matsuno's team, who later put Penelo and Vaan into the game.
> 
> ...




Yeah but Vaan was still the main character in the game.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2007)

The FF males have just been getting more and more femine since the start of time. By FF14,you'll get a gender switch half way through.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> The FF males have just been getting more and more femine since the start of time. By FF14,you'll get a gender switch half way through.



And by FF15 your play as naked Raiden who fights against the evil emo battalion with his cartwheels of death.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

FF CC for DS will have WI Fi in it! ( thank god!)


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 17, 2007)

new PSP?


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Don't like how it looks really, but two analogs and i'm good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

That looks creepy-ish like a N-Gage almost...

Nice to see it could potentially add a SECOND ANALOG.

Still sucks its the shitty nub by that pic, if it is based off that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

^ its a second NUB not an analog  nubs suck so bad .  plus they are positioned UNDER the D pad and buttons thats a horrible choice imo.  they should be above or on the left or right side.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 17, 2007)

that pic is supposedly not even close to what its supposed to be like i thought. but 2 nubs suck. 8gig of built in flash sounds nice though.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 17, 2007)

Remember guy this Is probably the beta and am I the only one who thinks It looks like the boomerrang controller?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 17, 2007)

Exclusive American DS Lite design!

[IMG=http://www.pinkgodzillagames.com/news/Mariners%20DS%20Lite%20009-thumb.jpg]http://www.pinkgodzillagames.com/news/Mariners%20DS%20Lite%20009-thumb.jpg[/IMG]

If you're a Mariners fan... >.>


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Exclusive American DS Lite design!



………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
……………………………………………………………….._,,,,,,,_………………………..………………………….
………………………………_…………………………….,-‘~~---,,_¯’’~-,………………….………………………….
………………………,,-;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,…………………….,-‘ . . . . . . ,’ ; ; ; ‘-,……………………………………………
……………….,-~’’’’~’;;~’’’ . ‘’;;;;;;;,………………..,-‘ ,_,,,- . . . ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; |…………….……………………………
………………,’¯¯¯’--,’ ._,,_ . ;;;;;;;;………………..’•-‘ . •’’- . . . ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ;|…………..………………………………
……………..,’,~- . . )•/. •’’- . . ’;;;-‘-,…………......,’ -,. . . . . . . ‘,,-‘~’’’, ; ,’…………………………………………..
.……………’- . ¯ . .’,~-‘ . . . . . ‘ . ,’,………………,’ . . . . . . . . . -~ ,-‘; ,’……….,-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,.…………….
……………..’,~- . . .\~’’- . . . . . ~’ .,’--,…………..’,¯’’’ . . . . . . . ‘’’¯/ ;,-‘……….;;;;;;;;;--~~’’;;;;;;;;;;;;-,………….
………………’--,, . . ‘,,_ . _,,-‘’ . .,-‘’:::::’’-,……….( .,,,- . . . . ,-‘ . . \-‘,……….,-‘’’’’’ . . . . . . ;;;;;;;;;;;;;,………….
…………………,-‘’’’¯ , ,’’-,, . . .,-‘:::::::::::::’’-,……..’’~-, . . . ‘’ . . ,-‘’ . \...…..,’ . . . . . . . . ,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;………..
………………..,’-~’’’~, ,,-‘::’’-,,-‘:::,,-~~~-,,::::’’-,……_,-‘\ . . .,,-~’ ,,-‘’¯ ’’-,,..,/, .,-~-,,_ . . .’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;……….
……………….,’ , , , , ‘,’::::,’::::,-‘’:::::::::::::’-,::::’,-~’’,-‘ ,’_,,-‘’ .,,-‘’ . . . . . .¯\),’ . .-o-, . . . . ,;;;;;;;-~;;;;;;………..
………………,’ , , , , , |:::,’::::,’:::::::::::::::::::’,-‘’ . . . ‘,~’ ‘-, .,-‘ . . . . . . . . ,-‘ .,_ . . . . . . ,;;-‘’ . . . .);;;…………
………………| , , , , , ,’::,’:::::|:::::::::::::::::::,’ . . . . ./ . . . .’’ . ,,- . . . . . . . ’-, ,, .), . . . . . . . . . . .,;;;;’…………
……………..,’ , , , , ,-‘::,’:::::,’::::::::::::::_,,,/__. .,-‘ . . . . . ,-‘’ . . . . . . . . . .;~-,, ‘-, . . . . . . .~-‘’ .’/’;;\’’~-,,_….
…………….,’’’¯¯¯’’~/:::|::::::|:::::::::::::,-‘-,,¯’’~-,’|,--, . . . . ,’ . . . . . . . . . . . .¯)¯ ‘’) ‘, . . . . . . . . ,’;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;¯’’
……._,,--,,-‘ . . . . .,’¯’’’|::::::|::::::::::::::’¯’’~-,¯’,,’(_,/ . . . .,-‘ . . . . . . . . . . . . \’~’’ . ‘ . . . . , . . ,-‘;;;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;;
--~’’¯_,,-‘’ . . . . ,,-‘’ . . ,’::::::’,_:::::::::, | . .-,_,|-‘ .,-‘. . . . .,’ . . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘’( . . . . _,,-~’ . .,-‘;;;;;;,-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;
,,-~’’ . . . . . .,,-‘’ . . . .(::::::::| . ¯¯’’,’-‘ .‘, . . . .,,-‘’. . . . . ./ . . . . . . . . . . .,-‘’;;;;;¯’’’’¯¯;;’-, . .,-‘-,,;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
--~~’’’’’¯¯¯,-‘’ . . . . .,,-‘,::::::,’ . ,,-‘’ . . . ’, . . . .’, . . . . .,’ . . . . . . . . . .,-‘;;;;;;;;;;,,,-~-,’’¯;;;;;;¯’’-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
_ ; ; ;,,-~’¯ . . . ,,-~’,,-~’~’’¯ .,-‘ . . . . . .,’, . . . .’-,. . .,’-,,_ . . . . . . ,-‘;;;;;;;;;;,-~-‘ . ‘ . .’-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
.’’~--‘--~~~~’’’’’’¯¯¯ . . . . .,-‘ . . . . . . .,’ .’, . . . . '‘-,,-‘’. . . ¯"~-,,-,-‘’;;;;;;;;;;;,-‘-, .’ . . . . ‘,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;
. . . . . ,,-‘’-,,,,__,,,------~~,-‘ . . . . . .,-‘’/ . .‘, . . . . .’-, . . . . ,,-‘’~--,,_;;;;;;;;;\ . . . . . . . .’,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;
,,,-~,-‘’¯’’-,,,/-, ‘’~~-, ; ;,-‘’ . . . . . ,,-‘;,-‘ . . .‘, . . . . . .’-,, ,-~’’ . . . . . .¯’’’’,-‘|;;’, . . . . . . . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;
,,-‘’ : :,-‘’ : :’’-‘’- . . ‘-‘ . . . . . ,,-‘’ ; ; ‘’,,-~’’’ .‘, . . . . . . .’’-, . . . . . . . .,,-‘ ; ‘,;;’-, . . . . . . ‘,-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;
,-‘ : :,-‘ : :,-‘’-/ . . . . . ‘ . . .,,-‘’ ;_,,,-~’’ . . . . . ‘-, . . . . . . . . . . . . .,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ‘,;;;’-, . ,-~~’’ ,-‘-,;;;Infernalmeep;;;






Donkey Show said:


> [IMG=http://www.pinkgodzillagames.com/news/Mariners%20DS%20Lite%20009-thumb.jpg]http://www.pinkgodzillagames.com/news/Mariners%20DS%20Lite%20009-thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> If you're a Mariners fan... >.>



………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
……………………………………………………………….._,,,,,,,_………………………..………………………….
………………………………_…………………………….,-‘~~---,,_¯’’~-,………………….………………………….
………………………,,-;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,…………………….,-‘ . . . . . . ,’ ; ; ; ‘-,……………………………………………
……………….,-~’’’’~’;;~’’’ . ‘’;;;;;;;,………………..,-‘ ,_,,,- . . . ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; |…………….……………………………
………………,’¯¯¯’--,’ ._,,_ . ;;;;;;;;………………..’•-‘ . •’’- . . . ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ;|…………..………………………………
……………..,’,~- . . )•/. •’’- . . ’;;;-‘-,…………......,’ -,. . . . . . . ‘,,-‘~’’’, ; ,’………………………………………..
.……………’- . ¯ . .’,~-‘ . . . . . ‘ . ,’,………………,’ . . . . . . . . . -~ ,-‘; ,’……….__„„„„___………………………
……………..’,~- . . .\~’’- . . . . . ~’ .,’--,…………..’,¯’’’ . . . . . . . ‘’’¯/ ;,-‘…...„~''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''~=„…………………
………………’--,, . . ‘,,_ . _,,-‘’ . .,-‘’:::::’’-,……….( .,,,- . . . . ,-‘ . . \-‘….„-~''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\………………
…………………,-‘’’’¯ , ,’’-,, . . .,-‘:::::::::::::’’-,……..’’~-, . . . ‘’ . . ,-‘’ . \..|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''~„.…………
………………..,’-~’’’~, ,,-‘::’’-,,-‘:::,,-~~~-,,::::’’-,……_,-‘\ . . .,,-~’ ,,-‘’¯ ’’''-„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\…………
……………….,’ , , , , ‘,’::::,’::::,-‘’:::::::::::::’-,::::’,-~’’,-‘ ,’_,,-‘’ .,,-‘’ . . . . . ''-„;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|………..
………………,’ , , , , , |:::,’::::,’:::::::::::::::::::’,-‘’ . . . ‘,~’ ‘-, .,-‘ . . . . . . . . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;…………
………………| , , , , , ,’::,’:::::|:::::::::::::::::::,’ . . . . ./ . . . .’’ . ,,- . . . . . . . ’-;;;;'| ','',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;’…………
……………..,’ , , , , ,-‘::,’:::::,’::::::::::::::_,,,/__. .,-‘ . . . . . ,-‘’ . . . . . . . . . . ', . \. / '-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-''~-~-,,_….
…………….,’’’¯¯¯’’~/:::|::::::|:::::::::::::,-‘-,,¯’’~-,’|,--, . . . . ,’ . . . . . . . . . . . . |. . . |. . . . . . . . ,’;;;;;,’;;;;;;¯’’
……._,,--,,-‘ . . . . .,’¯’’’|::::::|::::::::::::::’¯’’~-,¯’,,’(_,/ . . . .,-‘ . . . . . . . . . . . . ''-„ . ,'. . . . . . . ,-‘;;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;;;
--~’’¯_,,-‘’ . . . . ,,-‘’ . . ,’::::::’,_:::::::::, | . .-,_,|-‘ .,-‘. . . . .,’ . . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘’;;;''~„. . . . .,-‘;;;;;;,-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
,,-~’’ . . . . . .,,-‘’ . . . .(::::::::| . ¯¯’’,’-‘ .‘, . . . .,,-‘’. . . . . ./ . . . . . . . . . . .,-‘’;;;;;;;;;;’-, . .,-‘-,,;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
--~~’’’’’¯¯¯,-‘’ . . . . .,,-‘,::::::,’ . ,,-‘’ . . . ’, . . . .’, . . . . .,’ . . . . . . . . . .,-‘;;;;;;;;;;,,,-~-,’’¯;;;;;;¯’’-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
_ ; ; ;,,-~’¯ . . . ,,-~’,,-~’~’’¯ .,-‘ . . . . . .,’, . . . .’-,. . .,’-,,_ . . . . . . ,-‘;;;;;;;;;;,-~-‘ . ‘ . .’-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
.’’~--‘--~~~~’’’’’’¯¯¯ . . . . .,-‘ . . . . . . .,’ .’, . . . . '‘-,,-‘’. . . ¯"~-,,-,-‘’;;;;;;;;;;;,-‘-, .’ . . . . ‘,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;
. . . . . ,,-‘’-,,,,__,,,------~~,-‘ . . . . . .,-‘’/ . .‘, . . . . .’-, . . . . ,,-‘’~--,,_;;;;;;;;;\ . . . . . . . .’,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;
,,,-~,-‘’¯’’-,,,/-, ‘’~~-, ; ;,-‘’ . . . . . ,,-‘;,-‘ . . .‘, . . . . . .’-,, ,-~’’ . . . . . .¯’’’’,-‘|;;’, . . . . . . . |;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;
,,-‘’ : :,-‘’ : :’’-‘’- . . ‘-‘ . . . . . ,,-‘’ ; ; ‘’,,-~’’’ .‘, . . . . . . .’’-, . . . . . . . .,,-‘ ; ‘,;;’-, . . . . . . ‘,-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;
,-‘ : :,-‘ : :,-‘’-/ . . . . . ‘ . . .,,-‘’ ;_,,,-~’’ . . . . . ‘-, . . . . . . . . . . . . .,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ‘,;;;’-, . ,-~~’’ ,-‘-,;;;Infernalmeep;;;

……………………………………………..,-;;;;;;;;;;;~-,,,_…………
………………………….………………….;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;--;;;;;;-,,…….
…………………………….………………,-‘’’’’’’’’¯¯ . . . ‘’’;;;;;;;;;-,…
………………I'm………………….…….,’ . . . . . . . . . . ,;;;;;;;;;;;,.
………………so………………..……..,,’ . . .,,,_. . . . . ,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
……………..lonely……………….……’,•-,’ . . .•.¯’’ . . . ‘’;;;;;;;;;;;;’
.…………………………...…………..,’,-‘’ . . . . .’’ . . . . ,;;;;;-~-;;’.
……………..…………….……………|( .,, -, . . . . . . . .’’’’ . . . .)’..
…………………………...……………| ,’ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘….
…………………………….…………..’, ‘¯’’’~- . . . . . . . . ~-‘’/…….
………………..…………....………….,’ . . . . . . . .,, . . . . .(……..
……………….………………………….’’~-,--~~’’’’¯ . . . . . .,’’’-,….
…………………………………………….,,-‘, . . . . . . . . ,,-‘;;;;;|’’-,
……………………………………..,-~’’,-‘’;;;,-‘, . . . . . ,,-‘’;;;;;;,-‘;;;;
……………..…………………...,-‘;;;;;<;;;;,’’, . . . . ,-‘’;;;;;;;;,-‘’;;;;;;;
…………….…………………..,’;;;;;;;;;;’-,;| : ¯’’’¯,-‘;;;;;;;_,-‘;;;;;;;;;;;
…….…………………………..|;;;;;;;;;;;;;’,| :,-~’’¯~~’’’’¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
……………………………….,’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\|,’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
………………………………,’;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-‘’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
……………………………..,’;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
……………………………,’;;;;,-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
…………………………,-‘’;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
……………………...,-‘;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,-‘;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
…………………....,’;;;;;;;;;;,’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,,-~’’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
……..._,,,,,,,,-----‘’¯¯¯’’-;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,-~’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
_,,-~’’ . . . . . . . . . . . . .’-,;|;;;;;;;;;,,-‘’;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Infernalmeep;;;;;




Seriously though...doesn't Nintendo own the Mariners and made exclusive baseball games with just them in it?

Not to mention...that design so *so* creative. I could get the same job done if I put a Mariner sticker on my DS.

EDIT: Accidentally posted this in the show your shit thread >___>;

Some new pics of Dracula X Chronicles for the PSP






I personally would have wanted this to be a 2D remake like Star Ocean, but eh.

It also sucks you are going to have to play the 3D mode to unlock the 2D classic. And SOTN.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Doesn't look 3D gameplay to me, looks like the 2D ones with 3D graphics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Doesn't look 3D gameplay to me, looks like the 2D ones with 3D graphics.



That's what I was referring to, and that's the downside of the game.

Also some very..interesting FFIV information.



Tokita is the FF veteran here. He actually became a full Square employee during development of the original FFIV, which was the first time he had full control over the event planning on an RPG. For the remake, he's rechecking the original's scenario, which he wrote himself, and has managed to work in some new events. He stated of the remake, "It's new, but it's FFIV."

In somewhat of a surprising revelation, Tokita disclosed to Famitsu that *only one-fourth of the original scenario made it into the Super Famicom title! The remake will see some areas fleshed out while others will be cut.*
That would be the original Japanese game...not the missing text from the US version and then added to the GBA version)

The two discussed some of the ways that game will make use of the DS. First off, they're working on ways to utilize the dual screens. During battle, the help window can be displayed larger thanks to the second screen. During dungeons, the bottom screen is used for an auto mapping feature. You can make your character move by touching the map with the stylus. While the D-pad is the main means of movement this time around, there will be some stylus-based mini games.

Tokita revealed that there are some big plans under way to make players *play a second time. This is not limited to just restarting a game in a powerful condition, explained Asano.*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

ummmm that sounds very intriguing goofy !!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 18, 2007)

It shocks me that one of my top 5 favorite games was only 1/4 of what it was going to be.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????.._,,,,,,,_?????????..??????????.
> ...



We'll i'm definitly getting this It looks preety fun plus castlevania Is my favriote game series next to MGS.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Exclusive American DS Lite design!
> 
> [IMG=http://www.pinkgodzillagames.com/news/Mariners%20DS%20Lite%20009-thumb.jpg]http://www.pinkgodzillagames.com/news/Mariners%20DS%20Lite%20009-thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> If you're a Mariners fan... >.>



Wow! I want one of those when I get the DS >_<


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 18, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> We'll i'm definitly getting this It looks preety fun plus castlevania Is my favriote game series next to MGS.



You.

Name your top 3 favorite Castlevanias. Posthaste.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You.
> 
> Name your top 3 favorite Castlevanias. Posthaste.



3.Akumajō Dracula X Chi no Rondo: Oh gosh this game was awesome plus It was for the Turbo Graphix-16.
2.Super Castlevania: Great graphics great game play and the first use of multi-directional whiping. Though I played It on an emulator since I never owned an Snes.
1.Symphony of the Night:Start of the newer style for the series and boy did It kick ass. The only bad part about It was the voice acting and the song at the end. 

Honorable mentions: POR and AOS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

> *Disgaea Heading To The DS?
> *







> If a recent interview by RPGamer with NIS America is accurate, it will be. The interview, which consisted of reader and interviewer questions posed to Nao Zook, a NIS America rep, went over many points, manygeared toward what popular Japanese franchises might get localized. When asked what franchises NIS themselves would like to see brought stateside, Zook responded with the personal picks of some of NISs localization team with titles like Super Robot Wars, Suikoden 1+2 and Popolocrois. One clever reader, however, got straight to the point.
> 
> (Reader Question) Any chance of Disgaea on the Nintendo DS? Nao: Let me just say this... you can look forward to it!
> 
> ...



DA link #2


Well since my PSP is gone I was thinking about picking one up again for this, but since there considering a DS one then will I wait!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

Niche games from NIS imo would work better on Nintendo platforms, as they wouldn't be overlooked as easy by the over saturation by being on say, the PS2.

Really, beyond games from Nintendo, Capcom, and Konami, Nintendo's handhelds get a LOT of praise over niche games that I wouldn't be able to see on other platforms.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

more SRPGS on DS = great! we got alot coming and honestly thats one of my favorite RPG genres.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2007)

YAYZ, even though i'm still getting the PSP version, yayaz!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> more SRPGS on DS = great! we got alot coming and honestly thats one of my favorite RPG genres.



Really, the DS had it with just the tactical Advance Wars, and Disgaea can hold the SPRG crown until the SRPG king raises it's Emblem of Fire upon the DS


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> YAYZ, even though i'm still getting the PSP version, yayaz!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't tell what is more funny in that picture;

The dude next to Bush trying to mildly raise the roof, Bush trying to be 'gangsta' by playing along, or the fact the Fairy is SUPPOSED TO GO IN BOTTLE.

Oh the guy playing the kongo's is smiling :3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2007)

Some new Dracula X Chronicles news;
- Remade Rondo will be more cinematic than the original Rondo
- Maria takes more damage easier than in the original, which is good, because she can EASILY rape the bosses in seconds in the original
- Chapter 0 [The chariot ride] is still playable
- A boss rush mode will be in the game
- There will be a wifi mode
- More cutscenes, but most will be in-engine, and before/after bosses
- SOTN will be 4:3 with borders on the side. I have no clue if you can change this
- Still no confirmation if the Richter in SOTN will be fully accurate as he was in the Saturn version and not the PSX version
- The soundtrack is being done by Michiru Yamane [<3], the goddess who has done the best Castlevania tracks, as well as the best Suikoden tracks
- Voice acting dialouge for the remake has been confirmed
- The killer here; There will be *4 GAMES* on Dracula X Chronicles;
Remade Rondo
Symphony of the Night
Original Rondo
???? [Not confirmed at what the last is, many assume it is the terrible Dracula XX, which I sure as hope it fucking isn't]

And in other CV news even though it has nothing to do with the PSP or the DS but I am happy about and will post here for the hell of it; The animated Castlevania movie will now be a trilogy, each chapter being a runtime of 80 minutes, with IGA and Warren Ellis behind it.  Ellis is actually researching many a lore to capture more of the vast demonic history as what the series is known for, but mostly the common European lore the majority of the series is known for. So that means no Egyptian demon/monster fanservice like in PoR .


EDIT: Also, the intro FMV has been posted on the interbutts
Dark Naruto FC


----------



## Pein (Jun 8, 2007)

Warning! Mature Content! Smexy Alert!
psp slim is coming not a psp 2 but a redesign im still gettin it


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 8, 2007)

^Pictures of a prototype would've been good. I've already got a PSP, so I'm not going to by a slim version for the sake of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

No slim for me, i love the PSP best design handheld so far


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> Warning! Mature Content! Smexy Alert!
> psp slim is coming not a psp 2 but a redesign im still gettin it



hahahaha, I find this funny seriously, when sony themselves even said "no redesign" alot last year. I guess after getting your butt kicked so much buy the DS you got to do something eh?

I'm glad they are doing one because the NUb placement bad, really the nub in general is bad. Same with the D pad that can be improved apon greatly.


----------



## Pein (Jun 8, 2007)

me i just want a new screen and longer battery life


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> hahahaha, I find this funny seriously, when sony themselves even said "no redesign" alot last year. I guess after getting your butt kicked so much buy the DS you got to do something eh?
> 
> I'm glad they are doing one because the NUb placement bad, really the nub in general is bad. Same with the D pad that can be improved apon greatly.



Just because a system isn't doing as well as it's competition doesn't mean it's doing bad. N64 sold alot less then PS1 and it was far from bad.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 8, 2007)

Regardless of the sales figures, the PSP is superior to the DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 8, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Regardless of the sales figures, the PSP is superior to the DS.



Beyond MGS: PoOps, there isn't really much that is out to top a lot the DS' lineup.

Also, scans from PLAY about Rondo, with a interview too 


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Sadly it seems the original Rondo will be PSP'd, where it will be a blarg port with problems, like the rest of the PSP ports.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

Why would castlevania for PSP be bad? It's already out in japan?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 8, 2007)

The original Rondo is going to be blurry, and is a bastardation of what the original would offer, that's the bad part.

Followed by a lot of fans really aren't hyping this game that much, at least considering the 1999 games were pushed back for this and the trilogy of the animated Castlevania III movies.

And no, it's not out in Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

Hummm, looking good to me so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 11, 2007)

*lol. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*

Well...they fixed the shitty Level 1 remix, but the sound is a bit weird.


----------



## ifira (Jun 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Regardless of the sales figures, the PSP is superior to the DS.



Technically the PSP is much better than NDS, but still i am sure that *some* of the forumers would agree that Gamers buy console based on Games, looking at the various games that are coming to both the system.

God of War: Prequel on the PSP
FF remakes on the NDS

there is still alot of games under development for both system, let's not quote which system is better, each got their own strengths and weakness. my two cents.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2007)

Zelda no Densetsu: Mugen no Sunadokei (NDS, Nintendo): 10 / 10 / 9 / 10 - (39/40)

That's the Phantom Hourglass fyi.  Famitsu likes the game apparently. ^^


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 20, 2007)

Contra IV annouced for the DS!:
Part B


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 21, 2007)

Apperantly, BioWare is going to make a Sonic the Hedgehog RPG for the DS due out in 2008:


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2007)

PSP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DS


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2007)

Giant Enemy Crab said:


> Apperantly, BioWare is going to make a Sonic the Hedgehog RPG for the DS due out in 2008:



I came.

Dood, a GOOD SONIC GAME.

SWEET SHIT.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 21, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> hahahaha, I find this funny seriously, when sony themselves even said "no redesign" alot last year. I guess after getting your butt kicked so much buy the DS you got to do something eh?
> 
> I'm glad they are doing one because the NUb placement bad, really the nub in general is bad. Same with the D pad that can be improved apon greatly.



At least they waited more than a year before they said "OMG my handheld looks like crap".

i would welcome a redesign of the PSP as long it is the same system and no psp2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow good news from bioware, thats for sure! I cannot wait to see what they come up with! 


@kami

you must not know this but I guess I will inform you. The Nintendo DS light came out well over a year later than the Nintendo DS. 

(USA)
Nintendo DS = November 21, 2004
Nintendo DS light = June 11, 2006



Soo umm ya


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2007)

Nintendo DS NEEDED a new look, ds looked like shit


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow can't wait hope It has a real time battle system I can't imagine Sonic as an RPG any other way.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 28, 2007)

Don't think this has been posted yet:

Anybody looking forward to the PSP camera? This thing looks sexy. (Hopes it's no more than 50 bucks)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Reviving a thread by stating new news on my DS collection. Bought a new game today, Dragonball Z, the card one. It's pretty fun so far, and it's pretty cool for a DBZ Fan ^_^ Anyone pick up any new handheld games? I really wanna get rachet and clank badly for PSP


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

I just got back from watching the news and in the tech portion of it they just said that at the marriners baseball stadium, you can purchase DS software there for 5 bucks a game. What this software does is , it lets you order anything  off the menu at the stadium , look up stats and a few other things that I cannot remeber atm. The food will be brought to you as well, this only works at that stadium but I found it to be pretty interesting  


Should be up on the web sooner or later.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Reviving a thread by stating new news on my DS collection. Bought a new game today, Dragonball Z, the card one. It's pretty fun so far, and it's pretty cool for a DBZ Fan ^_^ Anyone pick up any new handheld games? I really wanna get rachet and clank badly for PSP



I haven't really picked up anything since Diamond. Beacause i'm doing chores to try and get enough money to for a 360


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> I haven't really picked up anything since Diamond. Beacause i'm doing chores to try and get enough money to for a 360



That's good 360 is worth every penny. I got so pissed yesterday though. I played Phoenix wright, on the last mission in game 1, and what the fuck happens, i lose all my strikes at the END of the damn trail...meaning i have to start ALL over again


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

Some new CVXC news D:

- It will not be an exact remake, that much is known
- Nearly everything in Stage 5' [The Docks] has been scrapped from the original. There is now a boss there, it is no longer a dock, and it has removed the best song in the game/the one in that level; Opus 13
- There is a boss rush mode, and it works differently than previous games
- There have been rumors if this game sells well, the rumored Dracula's Curse remake will go to the PSP, something IGA has wanted to remake for years.

And some clips o:


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

So far the game looks pimpin to me.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

> Anybody looking forward to the PSP camera? This thing looks sexy. (Hopes it's no more than 50 bucks)


it's very fly. the software is out for it already i believe and the camera in japan...if im correct.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Some new CVXC news D:
> 
> - It will not be an exact remake, that much is known
> - Nearly everything in Stage 5' [The Docks] has been scrapped from the original. There is now a boss there, it is no longer a dock, and it has removed the best song in the game/the one in that level; Opus 13
> ...


----------



## Twilit (Jul 10, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> it's very fly. the software is out for it already i believe and the camera in japan...if im correct.




Yeah, the software's out. I have the update...but can't use it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Turns out the third extra game isn't Dracula XX..but rather the hidden game in Rondo that activates if you play with a fake card. Supposedly



That might look weird, but it plays 4 times better than that shitty fucking Dracula XX did on the SNES.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

The ASH RPG from mystwalker for DS is looking pretty good in terms of visuals and sound. The official website opened and that song that plays in the background is actually in the game to  




ASH Official Site Opens
Get a taste tor the epic soundtrack of Sakaguchi's mysterious DS RPG.
by Anoop Gantayat




> July 9, 2007 - After a lengthy silent period, it looks like we can at last expect new details to surface shortly on ASH: Archaic Sealed Heat, the tie-up DS project from Nintendo and Hironobu Sakaguchi's Mistwalker studio. Nintendo Japan has opened up an official website for the game, which can be accessed here.
> 
> In typical Sakaguchi style, there's only a tiny bit of new at the teaser site. But fans of composer Hitoshi Sakimoto will be pleased to learn that it's of the aural variety. Turn to the site right now for a sampling of what appears to be an epic musical score.
> 
> The timing of the update suggests an E3 debut of some form for the game, which is listed as a "simulation RPG" planned for a 2007 Japanese release. We'll let you know if we hear anything over the coming week.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, I sure hope I don't look biased to talking about Castlevania all the fucking time, but some more info from the scan that confirmed the comical game.

*Spoiler*: __ 











- New familiars, weapons, and voice acting. The VA was the only thing confirmed up to this point. [Alucard Spear. Win 1/3 for me]
- Said stuff is possibly somewhat all new too.
- Something 'tragic' can occur if Richter does not rescue the women in Rondo, where it didn't matter in the original.
- Maria Renard has _supposedly_ been confirmed as a new boss and playable, even though she was in the Saturn version, the one IGA really fucking hates [Not as much as Legends though ]

All we need now is IGA to make sure the Richter we see in SOTN has his SOTN attire, not Rondo one, like he was in the PS1. What I mean by that is the following.

Rondo, rushed attire used in the PS1 game due to time constraints;


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The ASH RPG from mystwalker for DS is looking pretty good in terms of visuals and sound. The official website opened and that song that plays in the background is actually in the game to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah of course. ASH is very highly anticipated. Cant wait for it to come out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2007)

> *Professor Layton Quietly Announced For Domestic Release*





> Making a non-appearance at E3, but showing up in the recently released list of upcoming Nintendo DS software was Professor Layton and the Curious Village, a localization of the already released in Japan, already sold a fuckton of copies Professor Layton and the Mysterious Village. The puzzle-solving adventure game was developed by Level 5 whose previous work includes Dragon Quest VIII, Rogue Galaxy and the Dark Cloud series.
> 
> The game has been a certified hit overseas, regularly appearing in the top 30 Media Create software sales charts. Similar to other stealth Nintendo DS release, Nintendo Magic, the game is due to ship before the end of the year on December 3rd the same day as Super Smash Bros. Brawl for Wii.




Something good.  If you don't know what it is, I pity you sorcerer!!!



Interesting


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 15, 2007)

This is funny, Konami reps contradicting lead designer comment.

*Konami rep says PSP Sotn based off the Saturn model*




> "While the inclusion of the PSX classic Symphony of the Night was not a part of Konami's E3 demonstration, I did get one of my big questions answered; that, of course, being which version in particular was to make the final cut. For those of you not already aware, the Saturn version, released only in Japan, included some new areas and a playable Maria in addition to Alucard and Richter as we had in the original PSX version of the game. Tomm Hulett, associate producer at Konami, confirmed that the version of Symphony of the Night included in The Dracula X Chronicles would indeed be the Saturn version, finally giving US gamers a shot at playing the most complete version of the game to date. And as we've already been told, Symphony will include an all new translation, which can be a good or bad thing, depending on which way you swing. But hey, if you ever want to get your "Die, Monster!" on, you can always fire up the XBLA version, right?"



I guess this screw up from a Konami rep sorta debuffs the statement people took when the other Konami rep that MGS4's exclusivity was in question.

IGA has stated at least 3 times that it's the PS1 version as the base model, with added stuff on top of that. Though it's odd, the sites have condradicting statements, said trustful source [the one who had PoR details] said it originally was the Saturn, and then the PS1.

People can't seem to make up their mind, and it's absolutely confusing. If it's the PS1 base that gets new stuff added, it won't have lag and load times. If it's the Saturn base, it will probably be the second worst inclusion on the disc, next to PEKE [The comical game], instead of the best.

If IGA hates something, he hates it forever. while he removed the Circle of the Moon and then the N64 games [Even bashing them by saying DMC is more of a Castlevania than them], he hated Legends, and all 4 got removed from the canon, he later re-included the 3 he didn't hate. He has stated he hate the Saturn version a few times now, and tries to bash it whenever possible 

ALSO, there's ACTUAL coverage of the game. Something many sites basically talked about and didn't do shit with.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 16, 2007)

Is anyone going to buy the new slimmer PSP?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Is anyone going to buy the new slimmer PSP?



I Guess I am =/ Though not till august because thats when a great RPG comes to the states ( finally ) 


I used to have an old PSP but not anymore ( friend lost it =/ )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Konami creating a Metal Gear Online game for PSP*



Just a online only game. That seems cool I guess.

It does have a single player mode, but that is single player versus mode.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

^ thats cool, I was wondering why they shut down subsistence servers before


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a lot of people bought Subsistence so maybe that was it?

It had a shitwin camera system, and wasn't released as a greatest hits re-release of the game like DMC3: SE was it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

^ Well to be fair MGS portable ops did not sell that great either ( IN comparisons to its other MGS followers)   Still I'm glad they brought it back! I hope you can hump people in this one like you could the last


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2007)

Of COURSE it didn't sell as good as it's previous games with the one on a less selling platform as the others.

MGS3 sold the least of the original 3 games, but it was still the best one.


EDIT: Also, Dracula X Chronicles currently has a tentative date of *October 23rd*, which also in a really fucking ironic sense to me liking this series, is on my birthday.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> EDIT: Also, Dracula X Chronicles currently has a tentative date of *October 23rd*, which also in a really fucking ironic sense to me liking this series, is on my birthday.



It isn't ironic at all.

It's coincidental. It would be ironic if you weren't a fan.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ thats cool, I was wondering why they shut down subsistence servers before



Cause it sucked dick. So this announcement sucks but a date for castlevania is nice


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

I really hope for the ASH website to fully open up! seriously that RPG on DS is looking mighty sweet right now  


plus FF 7 crisis core finally comes out in japan in September! its been like 3 years now? I plan on getting this game for sure though when it hits the states.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Of COURSE it didn't sell as good as it's previous games with the one on a less selling platform as the others.
> 
> MGS3 sold the least of the original 3 games, but it was still the best one.
> 
> ...



And one of the new PSP's comes out October 5thish which is around my Bdaytime. Add FFT coming out October 2nd and thats GG for me.

It's like the perfect setup for me xD

October owns


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 19, 2007)

You know damn right it does.

Halloween>>Thanksgiving, Easter, and April Fools day COMBINED

;3

Though from what I heard, the slim PSP has...less battery life than the fat clunky feeling one.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

Really? Well fuck a goat, I hope thats not the case. I have a knack for wanting to get the latest version of shit >.< Can't help it 

Well one things for sure, I am getting a PSP by my Bday in October xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah..the battery life is like, 3-6 hours as opposed to the fat one where it's 8-10 I think.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

Well if thats the case, the fat ones should get even cheaper anyways. Win/Win IMO

Man I am so pumped about Dracula X

So pumped in fact that I feel like replaying all the Castlevanias up until that point.

Yes even the N64 ones xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh no, not the N64 games!

You'd be better off playing the Devil May Cry games, as IGA has said those are more of a Castlevania than the N64 games.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

xD

Idk what they were thinking.... then again the N64 did spawn some other _amazing_ games.

I wonder what new extras they gonna bring with SotN


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

So far, just a new script, dub, and whats been confirmed beyond that surely is Maria as a playable character and a boss.

They also stated there are new weapons and familiars, though I wouldn't be surprised if they were from the Saturn version, such as the Alucard Spear.

I also hope they add a Boss Rush mode, and try to give Maria a purpose to be played, like Sister Mode in Portrait of Ruin.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been dying for a boss rush mode. You would think that the 360 version would have had it, would have worked perfect with the leaderboards.

They better keep the orig Alucard's voice, it was beyond epic xD

I am all for new familiars, new weapons too I guess. I never get to collecting all the weps in the first place though 

I usually end up going with the Sword Familiar or Crissagrim. Or both xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

"What is it you want? You didn't come here to tell me that."

Ugh, I hated Alucard's voice. I hated Maria's and the Ferryman's the most. Oh, and Succubus.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

They were so grand though. The icing on the cake was "I am the Wind" 
xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh...oh no.

That has to be the worst song in any Castlevania game, nay, of all time.

Funny that the same singer did Snake Eater, which was such a Godly song.

The only thing worse than that is the Simon Belmont Rap...and thats bad.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

I remember beating SotN for the first time and that god awful song came on. My cousins and I could do nothing but stare at the screen till it finished xD
Simon Belmont rap????? WHAT???

I wonder if they are keeping the song or making a whole brand new song.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You know damn right it does.
> 
> Halloween>>Thanksgiving, Easter, and April Fools day COMBINED
> 
> ;3



I was born on Halloween. :amazed



I hope they keep the song though.  It's just pure nostalgia hearing it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Halloween ftw >_>

They took the song out of the 360 version when it had been patched and added a song from LoI, which was odd o_o

And for the Simon Belmont Rap, the only link I know of it is on FilePlanet, and I do warn you it's awfully terrible.



I'd upload it to another site that would be able to directly play it, but I don't know any.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

So we were all born in October? xD No wonder we are so epic.

They will most likely use DX's end theme or a whole brand new song. It would be great if the new song was worse than the old one though


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

The only way for that to be worse is if they include the Simon Belmont Rap, which has nothing to do with that game XD.

Surprisingly, I have recently gotten more hyped for what would occur if Dracula X Chronicles does well, and that's a remake of Dracula's Curse.

Maybe IGA should also remake Simon's Quest and put it on the DS, give it a Castleroid levelup and map system, which in turn will make the game playable without using a guide.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

Well just by looking at DXC images and videos I can already tell it's gonna be faptastic.

I don't feel like buying a DS though , so if they do remake some of the older classics I would hope to see some more on the PSP even though I know thats a stretch.

What I really want to see is a complete remake of Legends xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

That will happen the DAY IGA retires. Oh, he hates that game so, with such a passion. He bashes Legends every possible chance, and is now the only game with Castlevania in the title to NOT be in the canon XD.

There will be more remakes on the PSP if they sell well, which is the big question here for DXC. If this goes well, IGA will simply put Dracula's Curse on the PSP too, a game he has wanted to remake for years, and has bluntly stated it WILL get remade at one point.

Though, there aren't a lot of games worthy of being remade. Just the original [Which was remade in Super Castlevania IV, and Chronicles], Bloodlines, Dracula's Curse, Rondo [which is being remade], and to an extent, Simon's Quest or Belmont's Revenge.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I can see Bloodlines being remade, I mean it had alot of translation errors, plus the connection with Portrait of Ruin.

But ya Dracula's Curse and an upgraded Simon's Quest would be awesome.

Do you think they would continue with double releases? Or go full single?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, it's odd. The US version mentioned Drolta Tzuentes or whatever her name was as someone who ressurected Elizabeth Bartley yet forgot to mention during the Dracula fight, the battle after Dracula's normal form is Drolta, not Dracula. And forgot the tidbit of Bartley starting World War I.

Double as in release two games in a year, or two games on one thing?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

Two games in one like DXC and SotN

I kinda doubt it, but it would be extremely generous


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, those games have ties to one another with the main character defining his 'era' if you will, in the timeline.

The only game I can see them adding an extra game to in terms of a remake would be Simon's Quest, which could just add Castlevania and Super Castlevania. The others look like they would be a remake with just the original game.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I can see them melding Castlevania and Super, then adding it with Simon's quest. 

As long as they release the games in a relatively short period of time, it's all good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

I just hope they don't just release one game a year, as it will be ages before we get a remake of Dracula's Curse ;_;

Though, IGA said at one point the Castlevania DS team is busy with something, so I guess if this goes well, they could possibly release a DS and a PSP game next year.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

I hate waiting on my friend to borrow his DS. He is still trying to be Dawn of Sorrow and then he will have to beat Portrait of Ruin

I really don't feel like buying a DS right now either :/


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I hate waiting on my friend to borrow his DS. He is still trying to be Dawn of Sorrow and then he will have to beat Portrait of Ruin
> 
> I really don't feel like buying a DS right now either :/



I'd get a DS now, it's actually a good handheld. At first i hated it, then began to see it's good parts but not till this year did it begin to become real good now i like it as much as my PSP


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

Well the thing is, if I buy a DS I will only really use it for future Castlevania games. I can only really focus on one gaming system at a time and I have been focused on my 360.

I was close to buying a DS when I heard there was a pink version of it, but I ended up splurging on something else.

What really sold me on the PSP was the fact that 2(3 Actually I guess xD) of my all time favorite games where coming out near my birthday PLUS one of the rehashed PSP's was coming out around that time also. I might end up getting the Fat PSP if what Goofy told me is true, but nonetheless when I saw all that I blew a spazgasm.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, but there games besides the Casttlevania games that are good! Yoshi's Island, Mario, Zelda, etc.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't get into those games again. It's like what I tell my friends, if I bought a Wii, I would buy every classic game on the online store.

Yes even though I can just play them on an Emulator.

So what happens if I buy a DS? I'll end up buying anything and everything.
Which I can't really do right now <_< So I'll stick to borrowing my friends DS for now I guess lol

If the DS had come out with what I want on the PSP, I would most def. get a DS and suffer the consequences.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 21, 2007)

I just bought a DS today... Now I finally have both DS and PSP... 

What should I do next? What DS games are must-have? I bought Metroid prime hunters along with it... Are there any fun stuff to do with the DS as it is with the PSP? Then I mean homebrew stuff... 
What's fun to do with the DS if not playing games etc?

EDIT

And how do I put this (or something like this) into my DS? 
Oh yeah hes already got crouch


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2007)

Phoenix wright, Megaman, Pokemon and the castlevania games are must haves for DS owners.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Phoenix wright, Megaman, Pokemon and the castlevania games are must haves for DS owners.



I'm definately gonna get the first 3!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2007)

Currently the tentative box art to DXC



It looks awfully nice and heug like xbawx, but it also seems simple. It works for what it is I guess.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

Tales of Innocence for the DS actually looks decent.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 23, 2007)

Heh, so my buddy let me borrow MPH (He wanted to play CON2) so I started it, and loved it. I went to go on WiFi, and it said that the data was saved on the wrong DS or something, so it resaved it, and then said "Please use this DS when playing on WiFi from now on."

Is that something he can fix? He doesn't have WiFi, so it shouldn't matter, but what will it do? xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

Time to post my DS Lites problems. Scanned some pictures to show you guys easier.

*Spoiler*: _Problem 1_ 




My White rubber tabs on my DS Lite turned brown on the 3rd day I got it.




*Spoiler*: _Problem 2_ 




As you can see, there's some brown junk stuck inside my DS Lite, I started noticing 1 week after I got my DS Lite.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 23, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Time to post my DS Lites problems. Scanned some pictures to show you guys easier.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Problem 1_
> 
> ...




I got my DS lite 2-3 days ago and I havn't noticed any brown things... (just checked) What kind of place do you put your DS?

My DS problem is Wifi play... "Error 52200: Could connect to access point but could not connect to Nintendo WFC... blabla"

>.<


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 23, 2007)

So freakin glad I sold my PSP just because I knew something like this was bound to happen...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

I put my DS inside a plastic bag.

I was thinking, how do you take off it protective cover? The clear cover that protects it from getting dirty. I want to take out that brown stuff stuck inside it.

As for the tabs, I tried washing it off but no luck, it's stuck like paint.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2007)

Is that a good or a bad thing? It looks like a halfassed FFVII theme, at least compared to THIS


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

That's good thing Goofy Time!

I've read previews for this game and they say it's actually good for an FF7 spinoff.

Except, that God of War PSP wins. xD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Is that a good or a bad thing? It looks like a halfassed FFVII theme, at least compared to THIS



Anything modded by owners is always a winner.  I have seen crazy things made by people that love modding their stuff.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 24, 2007)

Was this posted in here?

*Tales of Innocence Trailer*


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 24, 2007)

That PSP-FFVII CC version looks so-so. It's actually alright, but not something I would sell my PSP to buy  
That GoW version on the other hand looks badass! But yet nothing I would sell mine for.

@ Taichi:  Do you always put it in a plastic bag, or just after it got brown?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 24, 2007)

@dragonbattousai

there's no way ur going to get an FFVII one. only 77777 are being made.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 24, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Currently the tentative box art to DXC
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awfully nice and heug like xbawx, but it also seems simple. It works for what it is I guess.





That FF7 PSP looked like poop.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

WOAAAAH!!! 


Stock


ASH RPG SCANS!!! ( The RPG from Mystwalker , the group made by the original FF creator!)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> @ Taichi:  Do you always put it in a plastic bag, or just after it got brown?




Well, yeah. It never was outside on the dirt or anything. Sometimes I don't keep it in the bag and put it on my bed or shelf.


@SSJ3 Goku: Wow, that looks to be the Goldeun Sun of the DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 25, 2007)

It looks like a PS1 game, which is cool ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

Ash does look pretty nice must admit.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 25, 2007)

That blue wizard guy in Ash reminds me of the Blue People in Peaceful Rest Valley found in EarthBound.  That or if they made his costume white, we have a racial wizard on our hands


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WOAAAAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visually impressive, but I doubt Mistwalker is bringing anything new to the JRPG table that would make someone like me interested.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2007)

quick , gimme suggestions for a new DS game to take on the plane tomorrow!  I just finished /about to finish phoenix wright 1, so i want a different type of game.  Any suggestions?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2007)

Phoenix Wright 2, you'll love Franziska's whip.

You could also wait a week and couple days to get Mega Man Star Force..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2007)

*Viva Pinata DS Announced
*








> Who wants Viva Pinata on the DS? Microsoft do. Announced at Comic Con yesterday, Viva Pinata DS will see the original game concept (ie not the party game) ported over to the DS, with the main changes a new top-down perspective and what I'd guess is an improved control scheme. The news is hardly surprising, what with Shane Kim's excessive hint-dropping a few months back, but hey. Best of luck to everyone involved. Viva Pinata was a good idea let down by the fact its target audience don't own 360s. They do own a DS, so maybe second time's a charm.






> *Tales of Innocence DS and Tales of Rebirh PSP direct feed pics
> *





*Tales of Innocence (DS) NEW GAME*







*




Tales of Rebirth ( PSP) PS2 PORT*


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 30, 2007)

^ I was about to post the Viva Pinata DS announcement but you beat me to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice on tales games but tales games are usually really long, dunno if i should get em


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 30, 2007)

If the PSP version of Rebirth is coming to the US, I would buy it since I like that type of 2D RPGs on handhelds.  Rare bringing Viva Pinata to DS is awesome and gives me hopes that there could possibly be ports of Banjo-Kazooie.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 30, 2007)

Dragon Quest Iv, V, and VI remakes coming to the DS!:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 30, 2007)

Square Enix LOVE milking the shit out of things. Srsly. Milking Final Fantasy is nothing new, but not Dragon Quest ;___________;


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2007)

how about tiger woods golf DS , any good? any other suggestions besides mega man....


----------



## Jotun (Aug 3, 2007)

Any1 getting Monster Hunter 2 for PSP?

Looks like a total grindfest, I love it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

SE, please stop with FF remaks, focus on the future!

I don't mind the DQ remakes though, a lot of people haven't gotten to play them.

I've been thinking about getting a new PSP since I lost my old one ages ago, I think maybe this one:
Iran

But I'll wait for Disgaea PSP to come out first which is in October. Though what exactly is the "Core PSP" Is it all the things PSP had when it first came to stores?

EDIT:
Ah, nvmd that PSP, just learned about the Slim Core PSPs being sold at the same price, think I'll be going with that then. But I still don't know what exactly is in the Core.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 8, 2007)

Taichi said:


> But I'll wait for Disgaea PSP to come out first which is in October. Though what exactly is the "Core PSP" Is it all the things PSP had when it first came to stores?
> 
> EDIT:
> Ah, nvmd that PSP, just learned about the Slim Core PSPs being sold at the same price, think I'll be going with that then. But I still don't know what exactly is in the Core.




The PSP Core contains a PSP and an AC adaptor. In other words, no extras like the value pack has (i.e. memory stick 32mb, earphones etc)
I don't know if it has a wristband or not. My value pack did, but I don't know about the core.

What the hell? The slim PSP is released?! Since when? I stopped checking qj for a week and I missed something this big? Or was it release when I was in China (end of june - start of july)? (didn't check qj then either)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

It's not released yet but it is soon. lol

But I ehard the ram from the PSP Slim increased from the original 32MB to 64MB, this might be a little stupid but what is it?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 8, 2007)

well like how a computer uses ram. they increased the ram for the psp. increased cache sizes so the UMDs load faster.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Any1 getting Monster Hunter 2 for PSP?
> 
> Looks like a total grindfest, I love it



I am, Monster hunter one of the best series i've ever played


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2007)

I always misinterpreted Monster Hunter for Monster Rancher xD


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2007)

So... my DS is pretty much dead.

For some time now it has been turning off on me while I play.  From what I have tested it is something to do with pressing the Y button.  As bad as that is seeing as how I kind of need that button, it recently got even worse when I noticed I kept leaving my DS on even though I don't even play it.  Soon enough I figured out that not only does it power off when I don't want it to, but it also powers right back on within 30 seconds.

I see it on all the time now but I just can't do anything for it anymore.  It is like watching a loved one die slowly day by day.  Today it decided to shine an oh so dreadfully red light at me, so I know it's time is coming soon.  Alas, I shall remember it for the good times we shared.  Good times...

I don't suppose anyone has ever heard of either problem before have they?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I always misinterpreted Monster Hunter for Monster Rancher xD



You didn't mean Monster hunter up there?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Aug 8, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> So... my DS is pretty much dead.
> 
> For some time now it has been turning off on me while I play.  From what I have tested it is something to do with pressing the Y button.  As bad as that is seeing as how I kind of need that button, it recently got even worse when I noticed I kept leaving my DS on even though I don't even play it.  Soon enough I figured out that not only does it power off when I don't want it to, but it also powers right back on within 30 seconds.
> 
> ...



I was DSless for awhile last year when I washed mine.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You didn't mean Monster hunter up there?



Ya I meant Monster Hunter, I was just saying I never really took a look at the series because I confused it with Monster Rancher.

I looked at a vid from IGN and it looks pretty sick, I just want to kill shit and make weapons so this game greatly appeals to me. If there is some sort of scythe in the game, I will be more than pleased


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Ya I meant Monster Hunter, I was just saying I never really took a look at the series because I confused it with Monster Rancher.
> 
> I looked at a vid from IGN and it looks pretty sick, I just want to kill shit and make weapons so this game greatly appeals to me. If there is some sort of scythe in the game, I will be more than pleased



Did you play the first? I'm pretty sure there was a scythe in the first so i don't see why not in this one


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 16, 2007)

Did anyone play Jeanne D'Arc yet? Is it worth buying?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Knight of Fate said:


> Did anyone play Jeanne D'Arc yet? Is it worth buying?



Friend hung up on me when i called...he only did that for halo 2 or Phantom dust


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 16, 2007)

does anyone know when the god of war prequel game arrives at stores for the PSP?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Rock-Lee said:


> does anyone know when the god of war prequel game arrives at stores for the PSP?



No but i can't wait


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2007)

Knight of Fate said:


> Did anyone play Jeanne D'Arc yet? Is it worth buying?



Do you like Fire Emblem? If you do, you should like Jeanne D'Arc.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know any good RPGs for the DS?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2007)

Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy IV [Not out yet]
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings [Not out yet]
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow [If you classify that as an RPG]
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin [If you classify that as an RPG]
Zelda: Phantom Hourglass [Not out yet, and if you classify that as an RPG]


----------



## Vasp (Aug 17, 2007)

Even though it's not actually a DS game, a really fantastic RPG is FFVI for the GBA. You CAN play it on the DS, so it sorta fits your question lol. And by now, it's probably pretty cheap in stores.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 17, 2007)

FFIV remake scan aho [Warning; terrible PS1-esqe 3D character  promotional renders found]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2007)

Lunar Knights is also a Good Action RPG


plus Lumnious ARC is really good from what I been hearing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh wow, I'm a HUGE dumbass for leaving out Lunar Knights.

Badass game.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, Luminous Arc is a decent SRPG. It does all the basics, nothing outstanding though.
I never got into Lunar Knights, beat the first missions and haven't played it since.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, another CV post in less than 40 minutes! Hooray!

IGA has re-confirmed the existence of Maria at the Leipzig game event to some dood who asked him about it. He confirmed it is NOT the same Maria from the Saturn SotN. He has stated she will not play like that, and will be and all new Maria. I guess that means new types of attacks, or an all new design entirely.

Also, IGA has re-confirmed that the DS team is already underway with the DS Castlevania, which was something he poked at as far back as early 2007.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2007)

Sick, so the version of SotN might not be exactly like the Saturn version- which means more shit we have never seen before 

FF4 is on the PSP???? My favorite FF of all time.... besides FF Tactics on PSX

Edit: FUCKING GAY DS NOOOoOOoOOoOOoOOoOOOOOOOooOOOoo






O.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 25, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Sick, so the version of SotN might not be exactly like the Saturn version- which means more shit we have never seen before
> 
> FF4 is on the PSP???? My favorite FF of all time.... besides FF Tactics on PSX
> 
> ...



Lol, it is?
That makes up for the FF3 which was DS only 
I'll look forward to it. I've made it to the final boss but never succeeded in killing him! Maybe this time, he'll be more fair 

EDIT: Ignore everything I wrote above this. It will be for the DS! Look at that scan in a post on this page! It says "Nintendo DS" where Nintendo is in katakana and DS in romaji.
So chill out  It'll be for the DS


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2007)

You miss understood my post, I wanted it to be on PSP, then I reread and saw it was for DS. Hence my DS NOOOOOOOOooOoOoOOooooOoOoOoOoO

Fuck the DS


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 26, 2007)

has anyone one heard of a game on ds about musashi miyamoto?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You miss understood my post, I wanted it to be on PSP, then I reread and saw it was for DS. Hence my DS NOOOOOOOOooOoOoOOooooOoOoOoOoO
> 
> Fuck the DS


My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You miss understood my post, I wanted it to be on PSP, then I reread and saw it was for DS. Hence my DS NOOOOOOOOooOoOoOOooooOoOoOoOoO
> 
> Fuck the DS



I will buy a 4th DS Lite just to spite you.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

you bought 3 DS's. What u smoking i want some ASAP.

I have one PSP, bought GTA: Vice City Stories the other day. I'm trying to revive my passion for the PSP.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2007)

Chaud said:


> you bought 3 DS's. What u smoking i want some ASAP.



Come to think of it, I've bought six.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

You ever seen. Run's house. Theres a guy in it who has destroyed 8 DS's.

Are you him in disguise. 

Buy a PSP, it lasts longer. because you could never bear to bash such a beautiful device.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2007)

I have one of those too.  =P  You see, I don't buy DS's just because the last one broke (in fact all of mine work).  I just like have different colors.  

But I can attest to DS's ability to last.  My launch DS still works perfectly.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have one of those too.  =P  You see, I don't buy DS's just because the last one broke (in fact all of mine work).  I just like have different colors.
> 
> But I can attest to DS's ability to last.  My launch DS still works perfectly.


Which portable/hand-held console do you prefer? Sony's PSP or Nintendo's DS? No evasive responses please.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

Different colours, your unique lol.

I had an SP, Pokemon is the ultimate game for a Nintendo hand-held console.

But I got a PSP, I'm starting to regret that. I have only 5 PSP games, and i've had it for a year. That shows the lack of choice and want for PSP stuff


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Which portable/hand-held console do you prefer? Sony's PSP or Nintendo's DS? No evasive responses please.



Straightforward answer? The DS.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a handeld, but I don't know which one to pick 
what are the pro's and con's of the DS and the PSP?
I think I'm currently leaning towards the psp actually (to my surprise)
because of some of the games 
but I realized I don't know jack-shit about any of the handhelds


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I'm thinking of getting a handeld, but I don't know which one to pick
> what are the pro's and con's of the DS and the PSP?
> I think I'm currently leaning towards the psp actually (to my surprise)
> because of some of the games
> but I realized I don't know jack-shit about any of the handhelds



Well with MHF2 coming i'm all for PSP but DS is good to.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 26, 2007)

depends on your taste century.. overall though the NIntendo DS has alot more games to choose from and more original titles as well.. Not to mention more rpgs, and other good titles.



DS did you get that new ds light with the black top and red bottom? Was bundled with brain age 2, I'm thinking of picking that up sooner or later.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I'm thinking of getting a handeld, but I don't know which one to pick
> what are the pro's and con's of the DS and the PSP?
> I think I'm currently leaning towards the psp actually (to my surprise)
> because of some of the games
> but I realized I don't know jack-shit about any of the handhelds



DS:
+: Good games
+: I find them to be better than PSP's
-: Just games and nearly jack shit else.

PSP:
+: Offers more of a console experience on a handheld
+: Massive multimedia
+: Offers extensive homebrew
-: Not that many games release a lot, suffers from a handheld dose of Nintendo console [N64, GC] drought, where good games come only a handful of times a year.
-: A large number of it's most successful games in the eyes of some are ports/remakes of older games


----------



## Twilit (Aug 26, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I'm thinking of getting a handeld, but I don't know which one to pick
> what are the pro's and con's of the DS and the PSP?
> I think I'm currently leaning towards the psp actually (to my surprise)
> because of some of the games
> but I realized I don't know jack-shit about any of the handhelds


Well, it really depends on what you're looking for completely.

If all you want is games, then by all means go for DS. They're just better. 'Nuff said.

Here, pro's and con's for you:


PSP:

Pros: MP3, Video, soon-to-be camera, browser(fair speed for a handheld) Durable, despite what most think (I've dropped mine on a parking lot, and no damage)

Cons: Majority of the games are pure shit. Battery life is gruesome. Feels heavy.

DS:

Pros: Games are incredible. Has a browser (sold separately) Online has its perks. Two screens!!! 

Cons: Broswer is said to be slow. Touch screen more susceptible to scratch.


All in all, I say get the DS. Then again, I have both, so I haven't tried living without either. If you can, get both. But as for now, DS.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Come to think of it, I've bought six.



You bastard xD

To tell the truth, I don't like the PSP nor the DS. The PSP seems half hearted. The DS has too much innovation. I seriously dislike the stylus. It's like the Wiimote, holding either of those makes me want to kill things with my pelvus  

The only reason I'm getting PSP is Dracula Chronicles and FF Tactics  

DS, why must you spite me with ur HDTV's and black wiis?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> DS did you get that new ds light with the black top and red bottom? Was bundled with brain age 2, I'm thinking of picking that up sooner or later.



I will, but probably with my next paycheck.  I might get a professional plasma monitor for my computer so I'm holding off atm.  I also might case mod one of my other DS Lites to a chrome one, so I dunno.



> DS, why must you spite me with ur HDTV's and *black wii*s?


You make it too easy sometimes.


----------



## Twilit (Aug 26, 2007)

I need a new DS game. But I only want a game with Wi-Fi (online handheld gaming ftw)

What do you suggest? I already have CRA and Pkmn Diamond.

I was thinking about Mario Kart, but I'm not sure it'd hold my interest.

Metroid Hunters is a no; I wasn't thrilled with it.

I was thinking about a Yu-Gi-Oh game, because those were always fun, even though I don't play any more...

Suggestions?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I will, but probably with my next paycheck.  I might get a professional plasma monitor for my computer so I'm holding off atm.  I also might case mod one of my other DS Lites to a chrome one, so I dunno.
> 
> 
> You make it too easy sometimes.



 

You should get a chrome PS3 and a chrome Wii too  

The red and black DS would be a perfect chance to sport some Zeon-Char esque logos


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You should get a chrome PS3 and a chrome Wii too



Oh you haven't seen the icy Wii yet? :amazed 


*Spoiler*: _BEHOLD!!!_ 












> The red and black DS would be a perfect chance to sport some Zeon-Char esque logos



It's not Char red though, although I am getting some Zeon decals in the mail for a special project.  I should do it anyway if I do get that Red/Black DS Lite.  ZIEG ZEON!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 27, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I need a new DS game. But I only want a game with Wi-Fi (online handheld gaming ftw)
> 
> What do you suggest? I already have CRA and Pkmn Diamond.
> 
> ...



The Yu-Gi-Oh game seems like the best bet.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh you haven't seen the icy Wii yet? :amazed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _BEHOLD!!!_
> ...




I plan to pimp my PSP with batman logos. Idk how far I will be willing to go, I am lazy and often give up easy on small tedious things


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah I might pick up the DS (animal crossing ftw) 
but for some reason I want to buy the pink DS lite 
the white and the black one's look so boring >__>


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 27, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I need a new DS game. But I only want a game with Wi-Fi (online handheld gaming ftw)
> 
> What do you suggest? I already have CRA and Pkmn Diamond.
> 
> ...



Import Jump Ultimate Stars. It's like Smash Bros. but with anime characters.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 27, 2007)

> But I can attest to DS's ability to last. My launch DS still works perfectly.



 My launch DS has a broken hinge, R button doesn't work, X button is kinda stuck, screen is scratched to hell, and the front of it is scratched so the silver paint is fading. Apparently, the battery is also running out too, since after 4-5 hours of playing, the light turns red after a full charge. 

 Although I did drop my DS down the stairs, so that's probably it. 

 My PSP, however, is in very good condition (only a few scratches on the screen, but hardly noticeable), and I have dropped it on the floor many times.



> *Majority of the games are pure shit.* Battery life is gruesome. Feels heavy.



 Since there aren't many PSP games to begin with, the DS actually has more shitty games, since all those movie tie-in games/shit games get dropped onto a DS more often than a PSP. 

 The rest is true. It doesn't feel heavy to me though, and I have small hands...


----------



## Twilit (Aug 27, 2007)

Which Yu-Gi-Oh game is the best?

Spirit Caller, World Championships? Hm?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2007)

Even MORE news about the PSP SotN.

Michiru Yamane, the main composer for the series has stated on her blog that the ending song of fail "I am the Wind" WILL replaced by an all new composition. That means no shit song, or just replacing it with a song from ANOTHER Castlevania game [I'm looking at you, XBLA SotN]

To my knowledge, the release date is still October...so maybe we should get a release date confirmed soon. Japan's date has been confirmed however. *November 8th* is when it is planned to be out there. We CAN still be getting it prior, or after, as it does go both way with CV.

Also, supposedly, every boss [In Rondo Remake] has their own specific boss theme, something that didn't occur in the original game.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the updates.. I personal preference is DS... but only because of the type of games rpgs etc.. i think psp is a solid handheld.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 2, 2007)

I am looking forward to a true CV ending song and Maria updates.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmmm, I might get the new Crisis Core PSP.  Dunno if I want to shell out that much for it, but it screams "buy me" in my dreams.


----------



## Dan (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Hmmm, I might get the new Crisis Core PSP.  Dunno if I want to shell out that much for it, but it screams "buy me" in my dreams.


Thats there marketing strategy, do research and see what it has to offer. Don't splash out on something that might not be good. common mistake.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Thats there marketing strategy, do research and see what it has to offer. Don't splash out on something that might not be good. common mistake.



DS has 9000 DS' and a HDTV in his bathroom


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Thats there marketing strategy, do research and see what it has to offer. Don't splash out on something that might not be good. common mistake.



Considering what I buy, I know what marketing strategy is and have done my research.  I'm just debating whether or not it's worth it to me in the long run.  Buying this is not going to put a dent in my wallet.



> DS has 9000 DS' and a HDTV in his bathroom


LOL, in due time...


----------



## Dan (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Considering what I buy, I know what marketing strategy is and have done my research.  I'm just debating whether or not it's worth it to me in the long run.  Buying this is not going to put a dent in my wallet.
> 
> 
> LOL, in due time...


In that case buy what you want.

MHmm i've heard the storys. Donkey loves his gadgets, as do i.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 6, 2007)

So... I got a silver PSP Slim LE Daxter set today for $169 @ Target. O_O


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2007)

Bah, I want a Slim PSP due to the fact the PSP I have had for a year has had problems since day 1. I thought I did something to it, but it's 2 dead pixels, oddly feeling square button, and barely working R button make it clear to me it's been shit since I got it.

And I don't want no fucking game with it. I want to buy it by itself. All I have heard for the slim is it comes with a game ;__;


----------



## Jotun (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to get the Slim PSP set that comes with the Gig flash + Famile Guy UMD 200$

I have FF Tactics and Castlevania fully payed off, but I don't quite have the extra cash to spend on a PSP yet


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

god i want war of the lions 
my psp has dust under the screen can that be cleaned if it cant im so considering to get that psp slim


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2007)

I had been waiting for another reason to play FFT (Have like 10 99 hour files on my PS memory cards and 2 super hacked emu files)

Only thing I wish they could have done was slightly update the ingame sprites + background, but its all good.

I wanna fight someone too


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2007)

Slim PSP feels really nice.  I have yet to try out the video out options since no one is selling the cable yet, but I can't wait to use it when it's finally released.  Besides that, it seems the same as the other PSP before it construction wise.  The nub feels better though.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2007)

The video out thing is so ironic xD I support it, but mainly because I never really liked the idea of handhelds- the only games that were an exception to my hatred were the Golden Sun games.

So how many Chrome/Silver systems does that make now DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2007)

^ hmmm... good question.  I think that's five now.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the normal PSP, i wish i had the slim one with the cable. My brother is always over my shoulder looking at the screen. Having that would get him off my back. But im not gonna get it. I'm saving up to get my PS3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup, the slim is definitely better than the original one, aesthetics wise.  It's feels as if it's almost as light at the DS Lite, which is nice to begin with.  I'm just waiting on when people figure out how to hack the firmware again. ^^

I wish people sold that damn cable already.

But like the transition from the DS to the DS Lite, the speakers on the PSP Slim are asscakes.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol, hacking on portable console. Legendary.

BTW, having this argument what u prefer PS3 or 360.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm just waiting on when people figure out how to hack the firmware again. ^^



You know, you won't have to wait long

N. Chp. 369 for those who haven't read.

I plan to hack mine to use cheat devices for offline games. I certainly can't beat certain Capcom games on it without it


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Lol, hacking on portable console. Legendary.


That's why it sells so well in Spain. 


> BTW, having this argument what u prefer PS3 or 360.



Love the games on the 360, but I take more advantage of the PS3's capabilities as a media player/media hub/remote play.  And the games are coming.  I give a slight advantage to the PS3 in my book.



> You know, you won't have to wait long
> 
> N. Chp. 369 for those who haven't read.
> 
> I plan to hack mine to use cheat devices for offline games. I certainly can't beat certain Capcom games on it without it



Hurray!  I just want to start playing games off of the memory stick already. 

Now pardon me while I go play Gundam Battle Royale. ^^


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> That's why it sells so well in Spain.
> 
> 
> Love the games on the 360, but I take more advantage of the PS3's capabilities as a media player/media hub/remote play.  And the games are coming.  I give a slight advantage to the PS3 in my book.
> ...


Hmm, dude i love you. thats my exact argument. but 360 has been out longer therefore they should have better games atm. they've had more time to bring out games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

A comparison, to once and confirm for all to see, the Maria in DXC SotN will NOT be fail.



Left one is Saturn, right one is DXC SotN.
As you can see, she looks slimmer, her hair doesn't seem that much fluffy, and her headband is more noticable.

Add the fact her charge based MMX-like attacks are now replaced with her loli-based birds and animals.

Her redesign also confirms the sprite guy who did work in PoR is doing anything new or redesigned for the remake.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Hmm, dude i love you. thats my exact argument. but 360 has been out longer therefore they should have better games atm. they've had more time to bring out games.



That will always be a valid argument for a long time.  I just personally like the Triple more because I can take advantage of all it can do and with remote play on the PSP. ^^

Anyway, I got the video out for the PSP.  It's alright, but it's nothing I'd use on a normal basis.  Video quality through component is nothing special.  If anything, the quality is similar to the PS2.  I'll post pics when I get back from work.

Oh yeah Goofy, when does Dracula X come out again?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 8, 2007)

Uh, The earliest I would guess is October. They haven't given specifics on one date for the US, but have always said the month of October.

Japan gets it November 8th, if thats an idea to look at.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  Can't wait for some some Rondo action. =)

Anyway, just put an order down for the Crisis Core PSP and paid that fucker in full.  Thank God my mail-in rebates for my phone came in. XD  Good thing is the importer I'm getting it from will let me choose what lot number he has in his stock when I pick it up on Thursday (or Wednesday). C'mon 77777.

And here are pictures of the PSP using the component out cables on my 52" Mitsu DLP.



The XMB screen naturally fills the screen without having to mess with any screen options.  The rest of the pics below are using the zoom option on the TV.  No banding issues though, which is cool in my book.









I'll take pics of it on my CRT next.  The quality is a lot better on that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2007)

Jesus...is this feature ONLY supported on the slimline PSP?

Man...that alone is worth it. I HATE having to arch my head down when playing a handheld, which is why I automatically prefer an emulator, or a connector to a TV/PC screen.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 9, 2007)

Does Jeanne De Arc play like FF T? 

And the video out thing owns...

Only 5 silver console/handhelds? I expected more from you DS 

Edit:



> Square Enix has opened a portal site for what should be one of its biggest Tokyo Game Show franchises this year, Star Ocean. The portal highlights all games in the series, but the focus is, of course, on the three new games, Star Ocean First Departure (PSP), Star Ocean Second Evolution (PSP) and Star Ocean 4 (platform TBA).
> 
> According to the page, the PSP remakes of parts one and two will be playable at the show. Star Ocean 4 will see a video trailer, as confirmed by the game's producer in a recent issue of Famitsu.



FUCKING SICK

I never got to beat SO1 because of the crappy emu and SO2 is one of my all time favorite games. SO4 is also good news xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

> Jesus...is this feature ONLY supported on the slimline PSP?
> 
> Man...that alone is worth it. I HATE having to arch my head down when playing a handheld, which is why I automatically prefer an emulator, or a connector to a TV/PC screen.



Yup, it's only the Slim & Lite version.  But altogether, it's alright.  It's something I wouldn't use my huge ass HDTV for considering I'd want it to fill the screen (which it doesn't) without using the fill options.  It works better on my CRT considering the loss of quality is less evident when you stretch the picture.  BTW, it says you can only play games using the component version of the cable on a TV, not the composite.



> Does Jeanne De Arc play like FF T?
> 
> And the video out thing owns...
> 
> Only 5 silver console/handhelds? I expected more from you DS



Jeanne plays almost exactly like FFT.  Awesome game.  It's even more awesome since I make fun of Amanda saying that I'm fighting against her evil tyrannical country once again. XD

As for the the silver/chrome systems?  I'm not so worried when I look at my HDTVs. XD  But you can add one more to that list when I get the Crisis Core PSP later on this week. >=)


----------



## Jotun (Sep 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Jeanne plays almost exactly like FFT.  Awesome game.  It's even more awesome since I make fun of Amanda saying that I'm fighting against her *evil tyrannical country* once again. XD
> 
> As for the the silver/chrome systems?  I'm not so worried when I look at my HDTVs. XD  But you can add one more to that list when I get the Crisis Core PSP later on this week. >=)



The love you two share is beautiful 
xD

Sounds like the video out option will actually make use of my VERY STANDARD STANDARD Zenith TV  
Looks like I have to buy Jeanne when I get my PSP, can't pass up a good FFT-like experience.

DS, you're gonna wake up one day and find that all your HDTV's have been replaced with Zeniths and all your consoles replaced with Whoppers 

And the Whoppers will taste like Poo


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

^ And you'll one day wake up drowning in a sea of bukkake while I am riding away on my chrome surfboard. O_O

BTW, does the Zenith somehow support component?  Because like I mentioned above, I think you can only play the game with component out, not composite.  I'll have to check the manual just in case.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2007)

Some funny details about Sonic Rush Adventure, all now known thanks to...the...soundtrack?

The stages are as followed:
Plant Kingdom
Machine Labyrinth
Coral Cave
Haunted Ship
Blizzard Peaks
Sky Babylon
Pirates Island


Dr. Eggman, who has not been seen anywhere in detail, has been confirmed by the OST to make an appearance in some form, as one track is dedicated to his specific appearance.

The bosses are as followed too:
Whisker & Johnny
Big Swell
Deep Core
Deep Core - Allegro


Of course, the OST might not list EVERYTHING, but it listed those things at least.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ And you'll one day wake up drowning in a sea of bukkake while I am riding away on my chrome surfboard. O_O
> 
> BTW, does the Zenith somehow support component?  Because like I mentioned above, I think you can only play the game with component out, not composite.  I'll have to check the manual just in case.



Touch?

If it doesn't support it, I will make it support it. If all else fails I'll just play it normally play on my friends TV


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaah oh wow.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 10, 2007)

I won't be doing that on my Crisis Core PSP until I get the hang of all this custom firmware stuff.  The gay Daxter set will be my test dummy until then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2007)

Heh, you should just go to a forum and ask for heavy details on it.

Most communities that are shunned by the big 3 have a lot of helpful information in specific things for all the platforms.

Just don't ask on Sony's message board


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 11, 2007)

holy shit. i didnt realized i needed pandora's battery. fuck. i got the replacement plan on my  psp so i gotta return that one. i dont see why we need to use pandora's battery to put the custom firmware. w/e. its so worth it because of free games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

What exactly is Pandora's Battery? An actual battery?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 11, 2007)

its a program using a spare battery to unbrick a PSP. u know how sometimes when u flash the firmware, it totally crashes the PSP making it unusable?well pandora's battery reverses this effect. granted, u need another psp that has custom firmware on it already. thing is, i dont think that many ppl needed it in the first place. i always used Dark_AleX's firmwares which were the best. 5 out of 5 success ratios. so idk.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 11, 2007)

Damnit, I knew we're going to need a PANDORA's Battery and a PANDORA's Memory Stick before we could even tinker with the Slim PSP. I should've made one sooner :3

Anyway, this'll give me something to do ^^ Nothing much new with 3.60 m33 though :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2007)

DK Jungle Climber came out today, and I am amazing impressed. Normally, Nintendo or whoever would be developing a post-Rare DK game, they would honestly have no direct setup in following the design of older games, most notably, the best games in the series, the ones from the Country subseries. I lost all hope of getting something slightly above yawning, but when I played Jungle Beat, I lost that hope. Seeing them redesign Tiny Kong and adding Lanky to a game coming out next month made me lose all hope. Then suddenly, this game comes out, and is probably the best Donkey Kong game since the first 2 Country games.

So what I say is this; if you liked the Country games in any way, get this.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> DK Jungle Climber came out today, and I am amazing impressed. Normally, Nintendo or whoever would be developing a post-Rare DK game, they would honestly have no direct setup in following the design of older games, most notably, the best games in the series, the ones from the Country subseries. I lost all hope of getting something slightly above yawning, but when I played Jungle Beat, I lost that hope. Seeing them redesign Tiny Kong and adding Lanky to a game coming out next month made me lose all hope. Then suddenly, this game comes out, and is probably the best Donkey Kong game since the first 2 Country games.
> 
> So what I say is this; if you liked the Country games in any way, get this.



I agree It's preety good probably my favriote since the third DKC.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 11, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Damnit, I knew we're going to need a PANDORA's Battery and a PANDORA's Memory Stick before we could even tinker with the Slim PSP. I should've made one sooner :3
> 
> Anyway, this'll give me something to do ^^ Nothing much new with 3.60 m33 though :/



does it take long to make a pandora's memory stick? once u make a pandora's battery, it wont work as a regular battery anymore?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry to double post but i wanted to bump the thread

are we allowed to create a walkthrough for downgrading the PSP? like an all in one compact thread just for it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't see why not. The discussions of downgrading on a PSP for homebrew and flash carts on the DS for homebrew is legal, unless you use those for illegal purposes.

So if you aren't a retard and ruin a great post with knowledge with ISO/ROM links, I don't see why it would not be allowed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

Do it for great justice.  This DS decrees.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 12, 2007)

lol. this is easier said than done, because there are different methods. i'd need a couple of people to help me. i have one method but it doesnt work for all psps. like mine is for the new ones with the TA-086 mobo. but like my downgrader i dont think works for the earlier psps. would u be interested in creating a discussion thread in which we discussed and eventually, we came down to an agreement for how to downgrade?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh shit, look what I got!



*Spoiler*: __ 










All it comes with is a nifty shoe box, game, buster sword strap, and on LE PSP.





No 77777 ;__;



And for the differences between the ice silver and the CC LE...



The face color is basically the same, but the trim and the clear buttons of the CC PSP are noticeably darker than the Ice Silver (on left).  Look at the far d-pad to see the difference.



Here's the trim and you can see that the L & R buttons on the CC PSP are darker than the Ice Silver on the bottom.  I like the contrasting look a lot better than the Ice Silver, but that's a personal preference.

Off to play me some Crisis Core now. 




As for the firmware, just do the most popular one atm.  That'll make it easier to start.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 12, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> does it take long to make a pandora's memory stick? once u make a pandora's battery, it wont work as a regular battery anymore?


It's not about time, it's about the steps 

Making them takes quite a long process, and you don't want to be doing this wrong.

Anyway, you can either turn it back to a normal battery again, but if you've left it being a PANDORA one, you can still use it normally. :3

Oh yeah, if you decide to turn it back, and yet you find another PSP that needs unbricking/downgrading, you need to remake it as a PANDORA battery again 




And DS, SWEEEET :3 Shame about the number as well ^^ But hey, who are we to complain  Crisis Core only needs 3.51 Official FW to work, right? =o


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup. Only 3.51


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 12, 2007)

holy shit DS. u got one of the crisis core psps. i hate you. thats ridiculous. lemme catch up on some reading because i'd hate to lead ppl in the wrong direction. one thing i dont get is that they said pandora's battery will unbrick and downgrade anything. but is it like all at once or are there seperate steps u take? and is it downgrading to 1.5?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Game Informers review of DXC is a tad bit....odd. The reviewer really seems like he is a casualfag for a number of reasons.

- He bashed the game for being hard [Yay, take that, haven't had a hard CV since Chronicles back in the early 2000's]
- Said Richter moves slow [Uh...remake, he went slow in the original, whats the problem?]
- Barely went into detail of the extra content on the UMD and just noted what it is. So, all he said for SotN was "its in the game" to that kin.
- Stated that if you like old school platformers you will love the game.

He contradicts himself early on by stating the original is one of his favorites, when Rondo, is in fact...easier than that. Haahahaha.

Oh, if you are asking what they gave it, it was a 7. It seems a bit silly really. The only faults he made were the difficulty and Richter's walking...which...are EXACTLY the same as in the original game, and thats a good thing, because that game is considered by some to be one of the best platformers of the 16-bit era.

Also, the cover, in it's entirety.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

donkey show i envy you so much


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

IGN will score it higher. Some people don't appreciate the difficulty of the older CV games. Jumping in CV is like an ART form xD



> While we let a few of these tidbits from our extensive interview with Castlevania series creator Koji Igarashi from Games Convention in Germany go, we promised that we would run this interview in its entirety in the future. Coming off of just finishing Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles for the PSP, Iga told us all about his next projects. While he’s already in full swing in development for an all new Castlevania DS project, find out why he’s already pointing to an Xbox 360 title after that. Could Castlevania become an Xbox 360 exclusive? Also, while in the past Iga has told Game Informer Online that a Wii Castlevania title would not fit well, it’s looking like he’s changing his mind. Except, Iga makes it quite clear he wants Wiimote waggling out of the equation if he makes a Wii Castlevania game. Get the full lowdown from Dracula’s best friend in our full interview with Konami’s Koji Igarashi.
> 
> Game Informer: So where is Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles in development?
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Heh, I already know that, he has hinted at it since February that the DS team isn't doing the PSP game, and said he has to check on see how are they are going with things.

ALSO, I forgot to mention it; there is a online co-op bosh rush mode for the Rondo Remake. >_>


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh, I already know that, he has hinted at it since February that the DS team isn't doing the PSP game, and said he has to check on see how are they are going with things.
> 
> ALSO, I forgot to mention it; there is a online co-op bosh rush mode for the Rondo Remake. >_>



I like how he hints that more Ports could go to shit like XBLA. 

Who is the other char? Jailbait Maria?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup, loli Maria.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

donkey how much did you pay for the ff7 psp?


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a psp, but I don't really know all the info about it.

Whats the difference between normal psp and ff7 psp?


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

its the new slim psp and i has a ff7 design on the back


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2007)

Ahh, I see. I have psp already. No point me getting the slim one. I wonder what the slim/new PS3 will look like.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> its the new slim psp and i has a ff7 design on the back



and its in limited production. i think only 77777 were made.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

yep i want one so bad 
I guess I'll settle for the darth vader edition


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

I think they ran for 400 for the package. Corret me if I am wrong


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2007)

Footage of Maria from DXC SotN

Also confirms a quicksave feature o_o


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> and its in limited production. i think only 77777 were made.



I'm holding mine right now. :amazed


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Footage of Maria from DXC SotN
> 
> Also confirms a quicksave feature o_o


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2007)

That IS the revamp.

In the original Saturn version, she used charge shots, blue and yellow colors.

You can see, shes using birds.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 18, 2007)

How much does the Slim PSP go for? If your just purely buying that and not the FFVII edition. Also, when is it supposed to come to NA? I haven't seen any adds or anything for it yet

I'm thinking I want to trade in my old PSP and a couple games and get the slim one for the battery life and being able to play on a bigger screen!


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Vasp said:


> How much does the Slim PSP go for? If your just purely buying that and not the FFVII edition. Also, when is it supposed to come to NA? I haven't seen any adds or anything for it yet
> 
> I'm thinking I want to trade in my old PSP and a couple games and get the slim one for the battery life and being able to play on a bigger screen!


They're already out, if I'm not mistaken.

It's 200 for an entertainment pack; the white slim PSP, Family Guys Freakin' Sweet DVD collection, Daxter, and a 1G Mem. Stick.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

Vasp said:


> How much does the Slim PSP go for? If your just purely buying that and not the FFVII edition. Also, when is it supposed to come to NA? I haven't seen any adds or anything for it yet
> 
> I'm thinking I want to trade in my old PSP and a couple games and get the slim one for the battery life and being able to play on a bigger screen!



They've been out for two weeks in the states.  I got mine 3 days before street date for $169.  The funny thing is, they're not doing anything to promote this new PSP hardware.  It's much better than the fat.


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2007)

Isn't the only new feature.


Its lighter
couple buttons have been moved
and you can connect it up to TV.

Don't think i'll buy the slim one just for that. I'll kepp my big one. and put the money towards a PS3


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Isn't the only new feature.
> 
> 
> Its lighter
> ...


There's also more RAM so the loading time is much better.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That IS the revamp.
> 
> In the original Saturn version, she used charge shots, blue and yellow colors.
> 
> You can see, shes using birds.



>___________>

I see it now lol


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2007)

_*_ said:


> There's also more RAM so the loading time is much better.


Ahhh, that is good.

Coz the PSP  got now gets annoying. always loading.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Ahhh, that is good.
> 
> Coz the PSP  got now gets annoying. always loading.


Ever use the browser?

It's like hell and rape all at the same time.


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

_*_ said:


> There's also more RAM so the loading time is much better.


its not a big improvement the loading times are barely noticeable
i think that extra ram is gonna be used for xmb in game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2007)

Interesting new game from konami! ( just announced at TGS)



> 2:48 PM: The conference hasn't started yet, but we've found out about a new DS game called Time Hollow; it's an adventure game directed by Junko Kawano. His previous titles include Rhapsodia, Genso Suikoden IV, and Shadow of Memories. Scenario is by Takehiko Hata, a famous author.
> 
> You play as a high school student. The day before your 17th birthday, your dad mentions that he has something important to tell you on the following day. That night, you experience a dream. In that dream, you're a child, you're surrounded by fire, and your parents disappear. You wake up and the world has actually changed so that your parents disappered 12 years ago. You come into posession of a mysterious item called the Hollow Pen. This allows you to open holes into the past and change past events. This is the key to figuring out what happened to make the world suddenly change. The main character's name is Horo Tokio.
> 
> Gameplay involves gathering information, fixing problems that happened in the past, and "digging" holes into the past to mend the strange events that have surrounded you.





> 3:17 PM: The gameplay system works like this: someone changes the past, causing an incident to occur. You speak to people and find out what changed and what needs to be fixed. Then, you use your super magic time pen to fix it.
> 
> Now they're going to show us a trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's some scans of Time Hollow.


I like these kinds of games. Definitely going to pick it up if it makes it outside of Japan.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> They've been out for two weeks in the states.  I got mine 3 days before street date for $169.  The funny thing is, they're not doing anything to promote this new PSP hardware.  It's much better than the fat.



Ahhh, really? I had no idea. I'm going to have to look into it when I get my paycheck this Friday. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dan (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get the E3 2007 conference from. Ty


----------



## Firestorm (Sep 19, 2007)

Yea i have a DS im surprised on how little games they have been making lately...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, because my interest in Meta Grear [lol Engrish] has risen, what with MGO, MGS4, MGS PoOps 2, and MGS PoOps+ [I did not know this was coming out in the US], I want a slimline PSP to play PSP games on my TV, as I don't normally play handheld games in bursts, and I get aches from trying to play a handheld for long periods of time hunched looking down.

So like...I need a Slim PSP. What else? Does that come with cords for TV input, and if not, where can I get those?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

You can get them at like Best Buy or even EB.  Just make sure you get the component ones since the composite ones don't let you play games.  Second, make sure your TV handles component 480p as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

So, something like that?

I'm getting an HDTV soon, so shouldn't that support 480p?

linky 

That says it supports 480p, so I assume it'd work on it.

I don't want to spend all of this effort to get lol boned.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

^ That's exactly what you need.  You're good to go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

And to double check here..

Link removed

^That IS the slimline model right?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

No it's not.  It's the ugly Daxter pack.  Remember, new PSP Slims are marked as PSP-2001, I think.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

Baaah...

Where do they sell slimline PSP's by themselves? I already own Daxter and I'm not buying it again >:x

Also, Gamestop lists the content in that link which matches what is found in the Daxter pack [Minus the extras]


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

the psp slim stand alone isn't out yet


----------



## Amuro (Sep 22, 2007)

the standalone is out at select places, i've heard about people getting it at target and someother places, though trying to get one online is pretty messed up.

no problem getting it here in the uk loads in stock everywhere 

i'm still trying to decide if i should trade in my old one or not :/ the crisis core bundle is mighty tempting DX


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

Pein said:


> the psp slim stand alone isn't out yet



Does it come out before the end of October? Because my boofday is in October.


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah its out before then


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Or you can just get it import.  The prices ($199) are the same plus you have 6 colors to choose from.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Or you can just get it import.  The prices ($199) are the same plus you have 6 colors to choose from.


The stand alone is 199, as well?

That's pretty stupid, considering the packs are that much. Has to be 169.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Not yet anyway.  That's why the pack is the better deal atm.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Not yet anyway.  That's why the pack is the better deal atm.


Eh, I'm in no rush to buy one, anyway.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Does it come out before the end of October? Because my boofday is in October.



Mines on the 4th. One of my fav games comes out the 9th, it's a godsend xD

Goofy did you Preorder DCX? The lady at game crazy says it comes with a Simon figure xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't preorder games, so no XD.

Is it the 8-bit Simon showed at Comic Con?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't preorder games, so no XD.
> 
> Is it the 8-bit Simon showed at Comic Con?



Idk she couldn't tell me

Edit:

It is -_-


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

DAMN! I was gone for two days, I come back and all of a sudden Blue Dragon DS  and Metal Slug 7 got announced for DS! =0 More Exit info and all... wow



That is Mystwalkers SEcond RPG for DS ( ash is the first) man , Ds is one amazing system to own , not only does it have amazing games already but it STILL KEEPS GETTING MORE... wow.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Blue Dragon is a card game, don't get to excited


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Sep 23, 2007)

And yet no one cares about the anouncement of . Doesn't any one care about the sequal to the greastest blowy shitty uppy game for the Dreamcast?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Blue Dragon is a card game, don't get to excited



Ummm no you are wrong, there is no information  other than that blue dragon DS is coming out. IGN is the one that stated this, so whereever you got this "Card game" from it false.

@turbo

I am, that game was amazing on dreamcast!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ummm no you are wrong, there is no information  other than that blue dragon DS is coming out. IGN is the one that stated this, so whereever you got this "Card game" from it false.



So...scans of the game are now incorrect?



Game sucks, etc


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

^ I stand corrected, IGN has failed me 


None the less DS is getting a lot of RPGS and ASH is going to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2007)

God dammit, I was all spazzed out about my free Simon figure, but now that I know its crap molded to look like Simon I am very sad panda.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

For those who didn't know yet, Advance Wars 4 has been confirmed to be in development, under the name Advance Wars: Dual Strike 2. It bolds a more darker, comic-book like tone.



I for one think Advance Wars>>Fire Emblem, though both are made overall by the same team within Intelligent Systems.

Also, just for shits and giggles, two clips of DXC's Rondo Remake


----------



## Homura (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if I should trade in my DS for a PSP. With FF Tactics coming out this week I'm kind of hesitant of what to do. Tactics was one the best games I've played ever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

FFT itself isn't worth a trade for your DS to the PSP. Especially considering the game is pretty laggy.


----------



## Homura (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you mean the game itself is laggy or just the online play?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

It's laggy in general. Every move goes slower than in the PS1 game, most notably certain magic and summons, where the sound can end a few seconds before the attack is done.

It's a port by TOSE, so thats expected. But by no means in the stratosphere is it worthy to buy a PSP for. Let alone trading a DS in for


----------



## Homura (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright I'll trust you on this one lol. No PSP me for then


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you should get a PSP, but not by trading in a DS, or buying it JUST for FFT.

Is there anything for the PSP that interests you?


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm still getting tactics that game is absolutely the best hand held game game of the year.

also goofy how would you know if the game is laggy war of the lions is better then almost all ds games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

Pein said:


> also goofy how would you know if the game is laggy



People who have played the game say so 

I showed a clip months ago confirming that with just simple battle commands. There was lag with even normal attacks, and again, its a TOSE game. All of the ports they do have lag. Some of it WAS fixed, but it does still remain in the PAL and US versions, notably in spells and summons.

And FFT: WotL>>All DS games is a arguable opinion. Some people might like a new game over a port thats extra content feels somewhat tacked on in certain areas. FFT is by no means a bad game mind you, but it certainly isn't a game that is sole justification into buying a PSP.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2007)

Mmmm, just bought Gundam Battle Chronicle yesterday for the PSP and it's been heaven on woman's ass.  Good game and rather import friendly.  It covers 0079, 08th MS, 0080, 0083, Zeta, Sentinel, and Char's Counterattack. =D  I'm at 0083 atm and the GP02A is pure beast.

They've stepped it up a bit so that you can now level up individual attributes of each weapon the MS has.  It's pretty engaging and is probably one of the best Gundam games ever.


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone notice how FF WotL is rather.... Boring? I don't think so. Everyone are so hyped about this game!  But I don't know why, it's just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow!!! 
You can't skip the slow text, you can't make battles go faster, you can't save during a battle (or can you).

I never played tactics on PS but I finished tactics advanced on GBA!
Anyone know if you can change any settings somehow to make it go a little bit faster? I'm an FF fan, but this is just *TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* slow!


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 6, 2007)

I still have the original DS got it on launch day^_^
And I sill like it better because advance does stick out
And I have demon skulls skin for it^_^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Kirby has a new title for the DS, one that seems to be like Kirby Superstar! Ironic that, Superstar is the best Kirby game.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 10, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Kirby has a new title for the DS, one that seems to be like Kirby Superstar! Ironic that, Superstar is the best Kirby game.



FUCKING AWESOME!!!!

I've always been a fan of Kirby games and this look to be a port of Super Star.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 10, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Anyone notice how FF WotL is rather.... Boring? I don't think so. Everyone are so hyped about this game!  But I don't know why, it's just sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow!!!
> You can't skip the slow text, you can't make battles go faster, you can't save during a battle (or can you).
> 
> I never played tactics on PS but I finished tactics advanced on GBA!
> Anyone know if you can change any settings somehow to make it go a little bit faster? I'm an FF fan, but this is just *TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* slow!



Impatience and a hater


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

Picking up war of the lions today,jackass the game and phantom hour glass good week of games.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 10, 2007)

Has there been a release date on the PSP Camera, yet?

I want it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> FUCKING AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I've always been a fan of Kirby games and this look to be a port of Super Star.



It's a remake, as thats what everyone is saying.



I would prefer a sequel, but if they make the remake win like they did with Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland or Metroid Zero Mission, I'll get it.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Recommendations for the DS*

I'm just bored, so I'd like a few recommendations for games on the DS


----------



## Blade101 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pokemon LOL....... and that sonic game.

Does anyone know if or when Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (Stories) is coming for da PSP!?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's a remake, as thats what everyone is saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer a sequel, but if they make the remake win like they did with Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland or Metroid Zero Mission, I'll get it.



Yeah I hope they have a couple extra games in there.


----------



## Caustic (Oct 11, 2007)

Rumors and murmuring of  on the horizon?

Note: No, I'm not talking about that fake Solar Soothsayer stuff. 

The way things look right now, if only I could get a Wii (I have a DS and nothing else, and it doesn't look like that'll be changing until I have my own house and whatnot ,) Nintendo alone would have enough for me to stop caring about the games I want on all the other systems I don't have.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 12, 2007)

I have FFT but no PSP >_> and dling Rondo OST


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Yeah I hope they have a couple extra games in there.



It seems to have 9 games, as opposed to 8.





Jotun said:


> and dling Rondo OST



You must tell me what you think


----------



## Vasp (Oct 13, 2007)

Just picked up Tactics for my PSP. Aww, the memories . The lag isn't that big of an issue to be honest. It's barely noticeable. There is a moment at the end of battle when the system takes like 1 extra second to load. But thats all I've really noticed. Nothing significant yet.

Nice to have a game to play on my handhelds again. I haven't bought a new game since Pokemon >_> (yeah, I have both a DS and PSP).


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> It seems to have 9 games, as opposed to 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would make Ten If you count The Arena.


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Impatience and a hater



I don't hate it! 
Just saying that it's really, REALLY slow! If there was a fastforward thingy, it would be great! 

I played it some more today and it was better than last time! 
When do I get to change my lads to mages and stuff? It's really boring with just "one panel attackers" 

I take back the thing I said about it being boring, I thought so about FFTA as well, but it turned out to be a kickass game! This is cool but again, slow (so was FFTA)


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 13, 2007)

So FFT is worth it then?? Cause I was still undecided.....and I also wanted to buy an imported gundam, but I didn't know which is the best, or the most fun..........any suggestions??

And just as a side note, I love bleach heat the soul 4, and any other Bleach lover would too 
They should make Another Narutimate portable


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2007)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> I'm just bored, so I'd like a few recommendations for games on the DS



Trauma Center
Phoenix Write series
Hotel Dusk
Castlevania POR
Megaman ZX
Lunar Knights ( developed by the MGS team)
Zelda Phantom hour glass
Metriod Prime Hunters
Animal Crossing
Mario Kart
Puzzle League ( basically Tetris Attack)
PuzzleQuest 
New Super Mario Brothers
Yoshis Island
Mario and Lugi ( I forget the rest of the name but its an action RPG)
Elite Beat Agents



so much more, there are alot of great DS games..


Plus we still have FFTA 2 coming out, FF 12 -2 coming this year, Ninja Gaiden DS, and more =0


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2007)

Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time.  

*May I add:*
Kirby Canvas Curse
Diner Dash
Children of Mana
Meteos

All aforementioned games by sjj3_goku are most definitely worth a shot. My current favorite is Zelda: PH.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that Phantom Hourglass is out, I have no urge to go out and buy it.  I am a bad person ;(


----------



## Vasp (Oct 13, 2007)

Mugiwara said:
			
		

> I played it some more today and it was better than last time!
> When do I get to change my lads to mages and stuff? It's really boring with just "one panel attackers"



You should be able to right when you get onto the world map. Press the Triangle button, and go into Party Rosters (or something like that) to get to a list of all your characters. Press Triangle again, and another set of options should pop up, one being "Jobs". From there, you should be able to switch your 2 Alchemists into a Whm or Blm.



			
				MohammedJihadJihad said:
			
		

> So FFT is worth it then?? Cause I was still undecided



Well, if you tried FFTA and liked that, then this game is a definite pick up. It has a much better storyline, and the game play is just as fun. And if your not sure, then possibly try renting it first? (I'm not too sure of many rental stores carry PSP/DS titles. Both the Block Buster and Rogers Video near my house do though).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Now that Phantom Hourglass is out, I have no urge to go out and buy it.  I am a bad person ;(



LMAO i thought i was the only one 

Final Fantasy tactics is alot of fun, i'm just grinding now.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 13, 2007)

Just picked up Bleach: Blades of Fate and Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Heroes 


My thoughts:


*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 



 Despite me only having seen 2 or 3 episodes of the anime, and having not read any of the manga, I must say, this is, hands down, the BEST fighter I've ever played on a handheld, and probably in the top 10 for best fighter, period. This game is utterly fantastic. The fights are long, the specials are easy enough to pull off, so you don't get frustrated. Hell, you can just touch to use them on the screen, or punch the buttons.

The characters are each unique in their own way. The story is pretty engaging, it starts off with you having to save Rukia, and that's as far as I am.

Overall, I rate it a 9.5, and highly recommend it to any DS owner, Bleach fan or not.





*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 



Well, I had yet to find a really memorable PSP game. I've played plenty (Not monster hunter or tactics, though, but I've heard they are good.) Though, I played original UN games, and this won game of the month, so I had sort of high expectations. Luckily, the expectations were fulfilled. This game is very good. Again, the battles are long, making each fun. The graphics are stellar, and the fights are engaging. On a bad side, you've been reduced to only one special, as opposed to the original 3. And you don't have to hit a sequence of buttons to use them at full power. Even still, great game.

I'd rate it an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm the Rondo OST was pretty solid imo, but lacked an extra kicker.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2007)

Played NGS at E for All today.  Must say it is a really cool game.  I didn't think the fighting would translate well, but slashing and all the NG stuff you loved from the XBOX/PS3 series is in.  Very impressive and it will find a place in my collection.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Newwwwww Prince of Tennis for DS!!!!!! Japan only right now, though.

Official Website: 
Scans: Easter!
Easter!

I might import this since it comes out in Dec. but I'll need to see some Gameplay vids first.
There's two versions of it too. Side Genius and Side King. Don't know what the difference is, but apparently Side Genius has Shitenhouji so I'll probably be getting that one.

And to top it all off. A Seigaku cover for the DS Lite.
Easter!
I WANT IT


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

It will probably be Japan only just like Crystal Drive, but I'll still bite and get both games.  As long as they keep the core gameplay of the older ones, then I'll be happy and content, especially with the new characters.

Ecstacy! XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

I heard Crystal Drive was pretty awesome, I should've bought it when I had the chance. =C


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a great game.  I still play it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, this Tuesday is full of DS games to play. xD

I'm already going to get Phoenix Wright 3 and Mega Man ZX Advent.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Oct 21, 2007)

I want to get a DS or a PSP but I feel like if I get one it'll go out of date soon. Does anyone know when the next handheld thing will come on? Cuz I really don't want to spend $100-$200 just to see something even better in a year.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

-{BioShock}- said:


> I want to get a DS or a PSP but I feel like if I get one it'll go out of date soon. Does anyone know when the next handheld thing will come on? Cuz I really don't want to spend $100-$200 just to see something even better in a year.



Psh, people buy GBA now and it's the best


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the DS, but I also want the PSP, because of a few exclusive games it has and you can put your ps1 games on it. 

Games I want:

Valkyrie Profile Lenneth
Final Fantasy Tactics: Lions War
Final Fantasy 7: Crisis Core


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I have the DS, but I also want the PSP, because of a few exclusive games it has and you can put your ps1 games on it.
> 
> Games I want:
> 
> ...



Go for it, i love both DS and PSP, both have some great games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'll get a PSP and Crisis Core whenever it decides to come to America, together.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Another interview with IGA, on the actually now decent seeming live action Castlevania movie, the confirmation of another easy Castlevania on the DS...and the....logical explanation for why..you get...hearts from candles?



			
				Interview lol said:
			
		

> Wired News: So, what's new and exciting in the life of Igarashi and Castlevania right now?
> 
> Koji Igarashi: It hasn't been officially announced by Konami yet, but I went to meet with this director the other day, who's doing the Castlevania movie.
> 
> ...



It's interesting for him to regret his timeline being spoken about, but in reality, it condenses the confusion certain games would give, and certain contradictions one terrible game would have given the entire series.

EDIT: We also have an idea on WHAT the DS game could be, due to the worthy source of CV information. Whom is a GIRL.



			
				PORTRAITofRUIN said:
			
		

> We were talking about what's next... It seems while most of the team is split on 1999 or something totally new... IGA stated personally.... That "there is a 300 year period that takes place between Leon's story and the events of Castlevania III..." ... "I would like to do something in that time period..."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2007)

Speaking of DXC as I have many times before, I recently got it, and I'd like to post my impressions about the 2 main games, and the two extra games.

*Rondo Remake;* Obviously the main meat of the package, which is a remake of Rondo of Blood, a previously Japan-Only title before the release of DXC. For a remake, it controls, sounds, and plays just as well as the original, though the game seems to be played at a slower pace. Richter, Maria, and everything else in the game seems to just be designed to move slightly slower, but by no means is it slowdown or bad.

Besides the jump up in visuals and graphics, the remake boasts a number of extras originally not found in the original game. There are now mini-cutscenes within the game, and some with plot elements. Some occuring mid-level out of the blue. But, in almost all instances, they only play ONCE. But really, getting around 10+ cutscenes over the originals like...4 is an improvement. I don't really have to go into the art because really, its Ayami Kojima, it's very well done, and it isn't anime art. Theres no way it can lose. 

Beyond those, a number of other elements are added to the game. For one, everything think that is unlockable content is all found in the remake of Rondo. So, you HAVE to find items related to Symphony to unlock it, and the like. Also added are puzzles and new things such as red skeleton walls and crystal walls. These can only be destroyed by obtaining an item, in almost all instances, is given by the women you rescue. Now, I think this is the large change in gameplay than the original. In the original, you can ignore all 4 women and beat the game. Now, in the remake, it is now mandatory, otherwise you will not be able to beat the game. No joke.

Speaking of radical changes, stages 5' has totally been altered. So it isn't an alternate ship level like in the original, but is more of a watery ruin. Probably the biggest change is that the stage has a boss, something that never was in the original. A 5 headed hydra is the boss of that stage, and it is a difficult battle that revolves around you going upwards to attack the chest area. Another boss, which you can only fight once out of Boss Rush mode, is Demon Annette, and you can only get that if you DON'T rescue  Annette in stage 7.

Speaking of bosses, those who remember the Dracula fight from Rondo and the start of Symphony will be in for a surprise. Again, fighting him with all 4 women not rescued after beating his 2 forms results in you having to get them all. Now, as a reward for your hard work to get the true ending, Dracula has a new form. It in appearance looks lazily done, but it is a really hard boss. The background is really trippy, a nod to certain elements in other Castlevania games.

All in all, this probably ranks as my second favorite remake, with Super Mario All-Stars + World taking the cake as my all time favorite. Maybe I am biased to the series, but I really think this is a better version of probably the best old school Castlevania ever made.

*Symphony of the Night;* Alongside with the remake, it's follow-up in the timeline, Symphony, is included. The first thing you will notice is that..it has borders, and theres no way to change that. That really annoyed the shit out of me. Soon you realize that certain sound effects are different, and the game is redubbed. I for one really like Alucard's new voice, as it seems to sound elegant. Richter is probably the worst, sounding like a wannabe badass. Maria doesn't sound like shes dead anymore, so thats a plus.

Being an upgraded port, there are a number of noticable issues. Certain textures are really grainy, but these instances are around the single digits, but you will obviously notice it if you played the original. Another thing you'll notice is the game blurs when you move, which I think all PSP games do. It really harms some of the beautiful enviorments you traverse through, but if you want to glaze in it's win, you can just sit there. I would also strongly recommend headphones, but I think thats a given to get a true audio experience with handheld titles.

Really, if you played SotN , like it, and HAVE a PSP, you should play this. If you don't have a PSP, you really shouldn't buy it for this, even though this game still holds up well and is a fantastic extra to a compilation pack. Buy a PSP for Metal Gear PoOps 

*Original Rondo;* I have three words for this which sum up my entire views on this; What. Went. Wrong. This, out of all the ports, suffers the most, and it honestly damages the game form being fantastic to being nothing special. The cutscenes have all lost timing, the transition from rooms seems weird, the game gives everything black lines when you move, and turns it into a blur fest of ugly. This is disgusting considering an emulator can play this on the PSP with none of these problems, let alone this is one of the most colorful Castlevania games. How can a game rich in color look dull and drab? Really, this is bad to the point it shouldn't have even been included. And that really pains me to say such a thing, on my 4th favorite platformer ever. Konami made a BIG mistake with this port, leaving it in was an even larger problem than that.

*Peke;* Now, some of you might wonder: what the fuck is this? Basically, it's a game that plays when you ran the wrong card to run Rondo on the TG16. This in reality, is a joke inclusion, sorta like the Pumpkin character in Lament, or the chairs in Curse, so expecting a full fledged game is silly. Not even to mention, it's the damned hardest thing to unlock in the game. Play it for a minute or two, then you'll forget all about it.


My two...hundred plus words <3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

are there any plans for the - a gameboy player like device for the wii that lets you play ds games
super nintendo - super gameboy
gamecube - gameboy player
id also like to see somekind of attachement that would let you play psp games on the ps3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Well there will be a channel to play DS demos off your Wii.. So far nothing about full fledge games.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

i love the selections of rpgs on the respect handheld, but i just dont like playing on the small screen, i mean a lot of this rpgs on the ds have no touch feature so it be better to play on the wii


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

I like rpg's on hanhelds when I'm on the train or have a few minutes I pull it out and level grind for awhile I'm still playing through final fantasy 1 on psp.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

i made the mistake of picking lunar dragon song as the first handheld rpg to play - it pretty bad, even when im at the airport id rather stare at a blank wall than play this, but once i start a game i just cant start something else

by the way those psp commercials are getting really annoying


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

For some reason I like them.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

i like handheld rpgs, but that one just killed me, i think i might start ff 3 though


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

I should have been more clear I like the commercials and you can buy ff 1&2 for gba both are on the same cartridge and I bought my copy for $10.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

ill prolly get the ones for psp, i think both one and two are out for it


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah but their 30 each and 2 isn't really worth full price.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Speaking of DXC as I have many times before, I recently got it, and I'd like to post my impressions about the 2 main games, and the two extra games.
> 
> *Rondo Remake;* Obviously the main meat of the package, which is a remake of Rondo of Blood, a previously Japan-Only title before the release of DXC. For a remake, it controls, sounds, and plays just as well as the original, though the game seems to be played at a slower pace. Richter, Maria, and everything else in the game seems to just be designed to move slightly slower, but by no means is it slowdown or bad.
> 
> ...



Anything for the TGX-16 Is worth unlocking. Other than that I can say as a Castlevania fan myself that I agree.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ill prolly get the ones for psp, i think both one and two are out for it




You will most likely be wasting your money.. Dawn of souls  for the GBA is the same exact two games on the PSP and you get them for a cheaper price.

FF3 for DS is not a bad RPG but its not great either. Here are other RPGs for Nintendo DS;

Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings ( November 20th)

Magical Starsign is not a bad action RPG ( made by former Squaresoft employess who work with Nintendo now)

Naruto: Path of the Ninja
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker ( November 6th, also has online play)
Rune Factory: Fantasy Harvest Moon
Puzzle Quest Challenge of  warlords
Harvest Moon DS  ( Not a bad RPG for 19.99)
Pokemon Diamond and Pearl
Luminous Arc  ( Published by atlus and also offers online play)
Orcs & Elves  ( November 13th)

Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime  ( alot of critics called this the portable zelda, its really good and only 24.99)

Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles -- Ring of Fates ( March of Next year unless they changed the date)

Contact DS 
Deep Labyrinth
Hoshigami Remix: Ruining Blue
Izuna: Legend of the Unemployed Ninja
Lost in Blue 1 & 2 ( Both are an adventure / RPG type game)
Spectrobes
Mario and Lugi Partners In Time 
Children Of Mana
Dragonquest remakes ( something to look forward to)
Blue Dragon (something to look forward to)
Kingdom Hearts ( something to look forward to)
Xeno Saga 1 and 2 ( Came out in japan and is coming out in 2008 in america, something to look forward to)
Any of the Pokemon Games


A tales game came out a while ago in japan should see 2008 release here( hopefully)


Yes some of these might be average but there are plenty of choices to choose from, also Final Fantasy tactics Advance 2 is coming out soon as well ( I think this coming month, I have to double check) Final fantasy 4 getting remade on the DS which will be great ( one of the best FF's )

There are alot of RPGs current out and coming out, keep an eye out for most and check out some of the ones that are currently out.


For the GBA there are plenty of RPGs and you can stick those bad boys in 
your DS as well. Here is a list


*Gameboy Advance*

Final Fantasy Tatics Advance
Final Fantasy Dawn of Souls ( FF 1 and FF 2)
Final Fantasy VI Advance
Final Fantasy V Advance
Final Fantasy IV Advance
Golden Sun 1 and 2
Fire Emblem ( both games are SRPGS)
Mario and Lugi RPG 
Mother 1 + 2 + 3 ( Even though 3 will never see the light of day here in America so far  All earthbound RPGS btw) 
Phantasy Star Collection ( Phantasy star 1 , 2 and 3)
Shin Megami Tensei  Games ( theres a few )
Shining Force games ( theres a few )
Shining Soul 1 and 2
Tales of Phantasia
Any of the pokemon games




Do not get me wrong PSP has some good RPGS as well and I really want desgai afternoon of darkness ( sorry for the miss spelling I'm in a hurry) but the FF 1 and 2 ports are a joke imo and a waste of cash since they came out on 4 to 5 different platforms already =/


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

Hoshigami Remix: Ruining Blue
Izuna: Legend of the Unemployed Ninja

how are these two, i really want to get izuna but i havent heard anything good about

when did earthbound come out for gameboy advance , thats the first i heard of it


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

Pass on both I tried them for an hour or so and hated them neither are fun.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

Someone please tell me your playing Phoenix Wright 3.

I hope I'm not the only one. The game is so fun and addicting.

I'm on the last Case already.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Someone please tell me your playing Phoenix Wright 3.
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one. The game is so fun and addicting.
> 
> I'm on the last Case already.



Shit dude i gotta beat the 2nd one first


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

^Oh damn. lol

I played the 2nd one, it was alright. It didn't have Godot, that's why it wasn't better.


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never tried any phoenix wright game whats it play like?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> I've never tried any phoenix wright game whats it play like?



Awesome, just go buy it, NOWS!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

You'll start shitting yourself after seeing how good it is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2007)

i have one, its on my short lists of next games to play, that or trauma center


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> You'll start shitting yourself after seeing how good it is.


Maybe after the holidays


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> Maybe after the holidays



if you like it you should also try out tramua center if you havent yet,
and i heard theres also gonna be a game where you get to play a stockbroker ala phoenix wright


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

IT is hard to find the write games ( the first ones anyways) I found a few copies ( mainly luck) for 19.99 =0


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IT is hard to find the write games ( the first ones anyways) I found a few copies ( mainly luck) for 19.99 =0



I see em in my local store more then my gamestop, which i always found funny 

But yeah, they are must owned, seriously the best handheld games *One of the best anyway*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I rebought a PSP, just for the Disgaea After noon of darkness! I plan to get FF T later down the line when its cheaper and I might pick up monster hunter 2


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well I rebought a PSP, just for the Disgaea After noon of darkness! I plan to get FF T later down the line when its cheaper and I might pick up monster hunter 2



Out of all the arguing we do one common thing is MH, MH kicks so much ass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

AHEM.....

HYDRO STORRRRRRRRM

You know what I'd suggest, and I will suggest it without saying its name.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Out of all the arguing we do one common thing is MH, MH kicks so much ass



what is the resolution on the PSP Screen? I'm making a sexy Tokiha Mai wallpapers! =0


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> what is the resolution on the PSP Screen? I'm making a sexy Tokiha Mai wallpapers! =0


it's 480?272


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Larger images can fit on the PSP too.

So you don't need a wallpaper on the PC to be the same scaled size of a PSP screen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

A used PSP cost me 129.99.. No USB transfer cable and no mem card, though no dead pixels and the screen is fine.

I got a 2 gig scan disk for 29.99 so in the end I think I made out. 

now I have to get on the PS1 game scene! I want to play FF 7 on my psp, however I forget how to do all that 

since I have alot of college classes this sem I Figured I would get this and watch alot of videos etc.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> now I have to get on the PS1 game scene! I want to play FF 7 on my psp, however I forget how to do all that



List the firmware please.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

I think its 3.51 +


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah...

Well...you are pretty much boned if you plan on downgrading it by yourself.

If someone has a already downgraded PSP, they can do the Pandora Battery trick.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

I updated already   o well =/ now I have to find how to get my anime episodes on them.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 2, 2007)

This is why I don't have a PSP. All this techinical stuff.


Though I'll get one just for Crisis Core.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 2, 2007)

Im also gunna get a PSP, just for the Final Fantasy games on it, and Valkyrie Profile Lenneth


----------



## Nexas (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like there is a new Castlevania coming to the DS.



Hopefully we will get an official announcement sometime soon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Sounds like there is a new Castlevania coming to the DS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will get an official announcement sometime soon.



A bitta old news, sweetie <33

Its been known since Feb that his DS team's been busy. He confirmed a DS game for Game Informer well around 2 months ago, and the female source of Castlevania who has batted a perfect score has mentioned that the first details of it will be in the next Famistu.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> A bitta old news, sweetie <33
> 
> Its been known since Feb that his DS team's been busy. He confirmed a DS game for Game Informer well around 2 months ago, and the female source of Castlevania who has batted a perfect score has mentioned that the first details of it will be in the next Famistu.



The last part I hadn't heared of. I hope they make It bigger than PoR. I mean theres no reason to make It shorter or they should include the original Castlevania.


----------



## Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I need help.

I was trying to put a couple of videos on my PSP but for some reason it won't work.

My current version is 3.51

I have PSP Video 9, but when I go to convert the videos onto my PSP i keep getting errored. Do you know anyway to help me?


----------



## Sasukes Chopsticks (Dec 15, 2007)

*PSP*

So I'm thinking about getting a PSP sometime soon and I'm looking for some input on it. What are the positives? Negatives?


----------



## Beatnik (Dec 15, 2007)

After weeks of of research I've decided I want a DS Lite. The PSP's better graphics has become its downfall for me, I dont want to play something with great graphics on such a small screen, I'd rather play it on a widescreen plasma at home, know what I mean? The DS with its two screens, stylus and mic seems aimed at improving gameplay, and thats what I'm after.

Unfortunately there are no DS Lite's left on the planet.  

Whenever I do find one, I'm wondering if you guys know of any cool sites or actual products that can make my DS look spiffy.  Custom covers, that kind of thing?  I saw a Naruto cover on renchi.com, that looked nice...

Also, I notice some people here playing Japan-only releases, is it too naive to hope that these games actually have English subtitles/options?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasukes Chopsticks said:


> So I'm thinking about getting a PSP sometime soon and I'm looking for some input on it. What are the positives? Negatives?



positives? u can put homebrew on it and play ripped games and it can emulate other games as well. the new psp is really nice. even if u dont rip games, its got some really good ones like tekken dark resurrection and metal gear.

negatives? ppl hate on it and the internet is really slow. i love mine though.


----------



## Sasukes Chopsticks (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks I'll keep that in mind. What games are the best?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasukes Chopsticks said:


> Thanks I'll keep that in mind. What games are the best?



- Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles
- Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops
- Final Fantasy Tactics: The Lion Wars
- Megaman Maverick Hunter X
- Megaman Powered Up
- Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII

I know I am forgetting some, so someone can go on without me!


----------



## Sasukes Chopsticks (Dec 15, 2007)

Castlevania has always been awesome no matter what system its played on


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> - Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles
> - Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops
> - Final Fantasy Tactics: The Lion Wars
> - Megaman Maverick Hunter X
> ...



Monster Hunter 2
Jeanne D'Arc
etc. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasukes Chopsticks said:


> Castlevania has always been awesome no matter what system its played on



Oh, the arcade, the N64, and two Game Boy Castlevania games disagree with that statement <3



Donkey Show said:


> Monster Hunter 2
> Jeanne D'Arc
> etc. XD



See? I KNEW I forgot something.


----------



## Sasukes Chopsticks (Dec 15, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, the arcade, the N64, and two Game Boy Castlevania games disagree with that statement <3
> 
> 
> 
> See? I KNEW I forgot something.




yeah you kinda got a point with that one


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought I'd post this small bit of news, for those who care.

In the next issue of Nintendo Power, they are going to be going into detail on the Sonic RPG by BioWare. A game that has nothing confirmed about how it will be in any form.

That should be interesting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2007)

I decided that I'm going to make a complation of certain genre of games for both PSP and DS ( Meaning list what rpgs there are, action games , etc) . Plus going to indicate on big releases for both systems in 2008.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought I'd post this small bit of news, for those who care.
> 
> In the next issue of Nintendo Power, they are going to be going into detail on the Sonic RPG by BioWare. A game that has nothing confirmed about how it will be in any form.
> 
> That should be interesting.


If theres no lesbian sex with aliens its going to fail imo.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I decided that I'm going to make a complation of certain genre of games for both PSP and DS ( Meaning list what rpgs there are, action games , etc) . Plus going to indicate on big releases for both systems in 2008.


Good luck with that @_@.


----------



## Pein (Dec 18, 2007)

I think donkey show might like this psp

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, I have seen that and I'm ready to jump the fuck out of it.  So much better looking than the Crisis Core PSP.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

*Action RPGS*​

*
Nintendo DS*



> -AWAY: Shuffle Dungeon (AQI/Mistwalker Studio/Artoon)
> -Bomberman Story DS (Hudson)
> -Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow (Konami)
> -Castlevania: Portrair of Ruin (Konami)
> ...



*PSP*



> -Bounty Hounds (Namco/XPEC)
> -Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles (Konami)
> -Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (Square Enix)
> -Dungeon Explorer: Warrior of the Ancient Arts (Hudson)
> ...


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2007)

dunno if this has been posted or not, couldn't find it.

new prince of tennis game!! will be getting thyis one, especially if it was anything like crystal drive.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2007)

Vergil said:


> dunno if this has been posted or not, couldn't find it.
> 
> new prince of tennis game!! will be getting thyis one, especially if it was anything like crystal drive.



OMFG it's out already?  Looks like I'm gonna have to go to the import store today.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 19, 2007)

Shittttttttt, I might impot one of them as well. Side Genius or Side King. They're both so pimp.

One has the Emperor and King while the other has Kintaro.

Looks pretty text heavy though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

This sounds interesting 



> ATLUS ANNOUNCES MECH-BASED STRATEGY RPG DRONE TACTICS FOR NINTENDO DS
> 
> IRVINE, CALIFORNIA ? DECEMBER 20th, 2007 ? Atlus U.S.A., Inc., a leading publisher of interactive entertainment, today announced Drone Tactics, a game of turn-based strategy RPG warfare, for the Nintendo DSTM. Command a brigade of colossal mecha insecta and coordinate your forces as you take on the ruthless army of the Black Swarm! Drone Tactics is currently scheduled to release on March 25th, 2008.
> 
> ...






another SRPG to DS


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

What would you guys rate Kingdom hearts for the DS so far?

...10 being the highest, 1 the lowest...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 20, 2007)

Haven't seen much on it yet. Only read some preview of it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 26, 2007)

Going to bump this thread with a quick question.

Anyone know any good cases for a PSP *Slim*? That aren't over $15?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2007)

Gots me MH2 *Awesomeness* and FF12:RW *Awesomeness* i love both my handhelds! ^-^


----------



## Birkin (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, since my sister got DS for X-mas, RE Deadly Silence is out of the window. Should I get PSP with MGS?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Ok, since my sister got DS for X-mas, RE Deadly Silence is out of the window. Should I get PSP with MGS?



Sure, it's a great game. I liked both Acid and MGSO.


----------



## crabman (Dec 27, 2007)

So... the melancholy of suzumiya haruhi game just game out on gamestorrent for the psp. Anybody try it yet? I'm sort of wondering how it is.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sure, it's a great game. I liked both Acid and MGSO.



I heard a PO+ is coming out, is this like the second one? Being a diehard fan I need to know basics before getting it/them. Are they connected to the storyline in any way?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I heard a PO+ is coming out, is this like the second one? Being a diehard fan I need to know basics before getting it/them. Are they connected to the storyline in any way?



PO+ is an expansion pack, and has been negatively looked because it lacks the story mode from PO, if I recall.

PO+ is essentially a random game for fun and online, not for the Metal Gear canon storyline.

PO however is a part of the storyline. Set after MGS3, it details story elements that leave the gate open for a few more installments that would eventually lead up to MG1.

They marketed the game as Naked Snake turning into Big Boss and creating Outer Heaven, none of that happens in the game. It's barely even nudged.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 27, 2007)

I see, it's a def. buy now! How about Ac!d? It looks like a card game of a sort. Is it canon?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I see, it's a def. buy now! How about Ac!d? It looks like a card game of a sort. Is it canon?



Not the main one, it's in the same canon as Ghost Babel, which would be more of an alternate timeline thing.

Both Ghost Babel and Ac!d 1/2 are not part of Kojima's canon, but rather Shinta Nojiri spin-off series. Konami jokes that he should get his own universe for Metal Gear games XD.

MGA 1/2 are basically card strategy games, by the way.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

Birkin said:


> I see, it's a def. buy now! How about Ac!d? It looks like a card game of a sort. Is it canon?



Not canon but alot of fun. You basically use cards to move around and attack with. I can't explain it well but it's alot of fun IMO.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

Well playing Phoenix Wright 3 now, still need to beat FF12- 2 and Contra 4 though. Contra 4 is freaking nuts on hard man. 

Getting this R4 is making me catch up on soo many games :0


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought the mgs digital graphic novel its really nice anyone know if there will be a 2nd one?


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 7, 2008)

okay i have a ds nd i want a psp i cant buy the psp because i have no money should i sell my ds nd then buy a psp or should i just keep the ds nd which one is better


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

Do not sell you DS.. Honestly wait on the PSP, I re sold mine again because all there is on the system is remakes / ports ( the games that are really worthy of buying). There are orginal titles on the system for it but there not worth the 40 or 50 bucks. There are some great titles on it but DS has more.

Really boils to your tastes.. Though keep the DS and get an R4 and never purchase games again


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

don't encourage piracy ssj3 goku and with crisis core and god of war coming its time too say good bye to the ds


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

^ your right I should not  

Eh by the time they come out more/ great DS games will be here. Speaking of I should do a list for both systems, I kinda left off with action rpgs.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Like advanced wars and ninja gaiden ds but I prefer the psp games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

I forgot about advance wars shame on me  

Phoenix Wright 4 soon, dragonquest and FF4 remake. Guh another year where alot of games must be played


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 7, 2008)

*Psp getting skype which will be very handy​*
The psp will also become a gps as well in the future



> New PSP(R) (PlayStation(R)Portable) Expands Its Entertainment Experience by
> Introducing Skype(TM)
> 
> TOKYO, Jan. 6 /PRNewswire/ ? Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCEI)
> ...


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

I still want a new psp and adding skype only tempts me more but I'll only buy a slim psp if I can get a cool looking special edition


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

I had the old psp and I still have my old ds phat ( seriously I'm getting much out of it as I can lol) .

I wonder why skype only works on psp 2000.. Does not make sense.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 7, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I had the old psp and I still have my old ds phat ( seriously I'm getting much out of it as I can lol) .
> 
> I wonder why skype only works on psp 2000.. Does not make sense.



Before you ask, the reason Skype will only work on the PSP Slim & Light (and not the original model) is due to memory constraints. The original PSP (PSP-1000) has 32MB of memory, whereas the newer Slim & Light model (PSP-2000) has 64MB


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

It is odd those because skype on PC's do not use that much if I recall. ( I might be wrong on this, I would have to check) .

But ya I forgot about that extra memory in the new psp's. It is a nice addition thats for sure ( especially for future games).


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Any idea when brilliant Phoenix Wright 3 will be released for UK?

Loved this serie very much.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

^ not sure, I would have to check. I'm playing it right now and it is a fun game.

It should come out soon over there though, I mean we are getting 4 in febuary


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

Shit reminded me i have to get PW 3-4 now


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 7, 2008)

crysis core is awsome even though i cant read japanese....lol. but we already knew that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

CC comes out in march in the states right? Can't wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

March 25... Its not a bad game but not great. From what I been hearing over all and from a good friend who lives in japan. A solid 8.0 + game and its a new game.

should satifsy the PSP owners for a bit. 


also crazy PW3 IS THE BEST! oo man ooo man.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

I've seen mostly 8's and 9's which is what FF12-RW got and i loved that so can't wait. 

And i still need to beat PW2  But man was it fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

I was mainly talking to friends about CC.. Anyways the last case in PW2 is the best in the entire game.


----------



## Raize (Jan 8, 2008)

For those that haven't played it yet, get Jeanne D'arc on the PSP.

Best tactical RPG since FFT, fact.

The cut-scenes are gorgeous, and the combat is ace too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

I cannot wait for this game!!



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> Aksys Games announces JAKE HUNTER: DETECTIVE CHRONICLES
> for release exclusively on the NINTENDO DS IN SPRING 2008
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

Well uh..I recently played DK: Jungle Climber, which I recently beat, and decided that in order to aid my writing, I wrote a review about it. So uh, anyone who wants to read it can give me criticism in the way I write. Hell, it's even suggested from me, because I desperately desire input about it. So please, if you have something to say, SAY IT PLZ ;-;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Recently, the games in the Donkey Kong series simply haven't lived up to the legacy of the Donkey Kong Country series. Can the most recent handheld title live up to the games of yore?

The past number of Donkey Kong games seemed to have stranded away from the highlight of the Donkey Kong franchise, which was the Country series. In the eyes of most gamers, this has been looked at negatively. DK Jungle Climber takes a closer look at older games by having a mixture of elements from those games while also being a new, creative game.

The basic plot of the game is DK and crew are relaxing on Sun Sun Island, when Cranky Kong -- Who's uncharacteristically nice and not his normal angry self -- informs DK about a banana at the top of the mountain. DK grows an interest in getting the banana, so he, Diddy, and Cranky begin to venture up the mountain towards it. All is not as it appears however, and the vacation is interrupted by K. Rool and his Kremling crew, who take a series of powerful and strangely looking bananas and plan to use them for evil. Even the banana at the top of the mountain isn't as it appears, as it is a spaceship of the Xananab. The Xananab's are talking banana-looking people from the planet Plantene. One thing leads to another, DK and crew learn about the whole situation at hand from the Xananab, and it's up to DK and Diddy to chase down K. Rool and stop his evil plot.

The gameplay of the game is not the typical run of the mill for a platformer, so don't expect the platforming one would get from other Donkey Kong games. The game sort of plays like Clu Clu Land on the NES, where players progress by climbing from one pedestal to the next. It's pretty much the same here, but in this case, players will be using the L and R buttons on the DS. The main meat of the game is holding either button to have one of DK's corresponding hands grab on to whatever he can, leap to the next thing he can grab onto, and continue that process in order to progress in a direction that will eventually lead to the next area.

There are abilities to help you on your adventure though, so it's not all just climbing. DK has the ability to launch himself by jumping, and use the velocity of the jump to harm foes. He can also toss Diddy at enemies out of DK’s normal reach, use crystals that he can collect to become temporarily invincible, while also gaining the ability to fly. There are items that can also aid your progress as well, such as hammers that destroy stone blocks that are in the way, flamethrowers to melt ice in your path, and bombs to toss at foes. Elements from the DKC games come into play too, such as collecting KONG letters, Banana Coins, Bonus barrels, and the obvious banana, as is the case in most Donkey Kong games. Even enemies from the DKC series appear in the game, foes such as the Kremlings and Stingers.

The levels in terms of design are shockingly creative at times. It has the typical DK fare, from jungles, water areas, to caves and other locations one would expect from a normal Donkey Kong game. However, it seems a lot like Super Mario Galaxy where there are random things thrown into the game that you wouldn't expect. Would you expect a Donkey Kong game to have a mirror world that throws slight puzzle elements into the game? What about a toy time area that seems a lot like DK's answer to Galaxy's Toy Time Galaxy? Well, you will be traversing through areas like that, and even more areas with that scope of variety.

The ways levels are progressed have variety too. Some areas are petty traditional in the ways to climb, while other areas could require that in order to progress, players will have to climb around while things are moving around, or use a map one of the screens to find platforms hidden in fog. The game doesn't keep doing the same area or present the same method of going through the levels for too long, and just when you feel that you want to see something different or progress in a new way, there is always something fresh just around the corner to keep it interesting.

If I could sum up the music in just one word, that word would be incredible. There's the typical remixes of familiar tracks from older games, but the new tracks introduced always have some catchy tune that matches the area that DK is currently traversing through. For a handheld game, the use of headphones really goes a long way to get immersed within the game, and it just shows how great and catchy all the tracks are that compliment the stages. Muting the music would greatly diminish the immersion one can get from some of the worlds found in the game, simply because the music helps capture and support the general vibe that the areas are presenting.

The game progresses at a normal rate of difficulty for the most part, save for the last world which has a drastic spike in difficulty. The game becomes pretty hard at that point on, which makes it a challenge to accomplish. The bosses are pretty varied and unique, just like the stages. There will be times you'll have to fight a banana ship that drops carrot bombs, fight a boss that looks eerily similar to Spyro the Dragon that is burrowing through tunnels in the walls, and many other interesting baddies. The bosses are just different and creative when compared to each other, while at the same time being a challenge to take down. You will die a number of times fighting these bosses, and they get harder in harder in each world, so don't expect them to be a cake walk. The secret stages are probably the hardest parts found within the entire game, which is expected, because they aren't required to complete the game and are met to offer the highest challenge possible. Expect to be able to beat those stages only by becoming very skilled at the challenges the game presents at your feet. It will take many tries and many cries of frustration before you overcome the feats thrown at you.

The main fault for the game, even though it's not a large fault, is that it has a somewhat steep learning curve at first. It's going to take a while for people to get the hang of the game, and it will be a bit difficult for gamers to get used to the basic ways the game works while trying to adapt to new gameplay elements being introduced almost simultaneously. It will be frustrating for a while into the game, but if players stick with it, it will eventually click and everything will make sense in how it works, and then it just becomes a matter of using the abilities you know to progress further into the game.

Overall, I was pretty happy with this game. It didn't seem to be a letdown as previous games in the Donkey Kong series, and it is an enjoyable new entry to the franchise. It is a creative game with a challenge, so people not weary of a challenge and somewhat rough learning curve should give this game a look, as well as people who want to play a unique and charming take on the platforming genre.

Pros;
- Has a vast variety of levels and presents fresh ways to progress throughout the levels in the game
- Very great music
- A progressing difficulty that only gets harder the further you go

Cons;
- A rough game to get the hang of at first
- Seems to spike drastically right near the end

Overall: 8.5/10




So yeah, any input is suggested plox.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 13, 2008)

Raize said:


> For those that haven't played it yet, get Jeanne D'arc on the PSP.
> 
> Best tactical RPG since FFT, fact.
> 
> The cut-scenes are gorgeous, and the combat is ace too.


I agree about the graphics. It's really beautiful with all the cell shaded and things. The battle system is much more simple and easy to understand


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well uh..I recently played DK: Jungle Climber, which I recently beat, and decided that in order to aid my writing, I wrote a review about it. So uh, anyone who wants to read it can give me criticism in the way I write. Hell, it's even suggested from me, because I desperately desire input about it. So please, if you have something to say, SAY IT PLZ ;-;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Started critiquing it, but it's too late to finish tonight.  Will continue in the morning.  I'm a perfectionist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so I notice a *lot* of little grammar inconsistencies and shit =\  It's why I have a massive writer's block whenever I feel like giving a fuck about what I'm writing.

I wrote a five page personal essay for Psychology last semester and I didn't turn it it because I was so disgusted by my poor work and I failed the course because of it =\


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys, are there any decent RPGs for the DS out? With a nice story, at least.

I only have FFIII until now, which was fun, but the story.... well


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Started critiquing it, but it's too late to finish tonight.  Will continue in the morning.  I'm a perfectionist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so I notice a *lot* of little grammar inconsistencies and shit =\  It's why I have a massive writer's block whenever I feel like giving a fuck about what I'm writing.
> 
> I wrote a five page personal essay for Psychology last semester and I didn't turn it it because I was so disgusted by my poor work and I failed the course because of it =\



, I see.

Critique it when you can plox :3


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Guys, are there any decent RPGs for the DS out? With a nice story, at least.
> 
> I only have FFIII until now, which was fun, but the story.... well



There's a list on _Gamespot_, but I can't vouch for the quality of their reviews:


```
[URL="http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?type=games&category=Role-Playing&platform=1026&mode=all&sort=score&dlx_type=all&sortdir=asc"]http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?type=games&category=Role-Playing&platform=1026&mode=all&sort=score&dlx_type=all&sortdir=asc[/URL]
```

I've played *FFIII*, but I won't touch it again, ever. I also liked *Mario&Luigi: Partners in Time*, but it's not a traditional RPG nor is it difficult.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2008)

FFIII was enjoyable to me because I could play it during classes, where I levelled up my characters to make the game easier


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 13, 2008)

Grinding is a necessity in FFIII. I did it whilst being on the commute to college.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2008)

Exactly. Training in the train while being half-asleep 

Though, being level 62 with all characters in the end, the final boss was cheesecake.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2008)

FF12:RW is pretty good. It's not a straight forward RPG but it's a great game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2008)

Some good action rpgs and a few jrpgs out there now. But 2008 is going to be nuts for DS rpgs ( especially from square enix).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2008)

this is from the nintendo press release. 


Release dates for Nintendo DS!!!
*
Nintendo DS*


> Jan. 21: Advance Wars: Days of Ruin from Nintendo/Intelligent Systems
> Jan. 21: Mazes of Fate DS from Graffiti Entertainment, LLC
> Jan. 22: Mega Brain Boost from Majesco Entertainment
> Jan. 24: Aquarium by DS from Bold Games
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2008)

And the number of the games I care for in that lineup issssssssssssssss....

3 games.

Hooray.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol, only one game on that list I'm actually going to get. Apollo Justice. =D

Doesn't look like a great first half year for the DS. =/

No FFIV is BAD!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2008)

You guys are crazy if you are not pumped for Bangai 0  !!!!

professor layton ( level 5, the guys who make dragon quest and many other popular RPGS), Nanostray 2 , Advance wars 2, Appllo Justice, Assassin's Creed, project exile,  Final fantasy Crystal chronicles, Ninja Gaiden DS.

ITs foolish to say that DS does not have a good lineup of games for the first half. There is at least 1 big game each month for the next couple of months!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 17, 2008)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles  Cant wait for it


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2008)

my horse and me sounds great


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2008)

Rumor has it someone posted screenshots of the newest DS Castlevania game on the Gamefags, which was deleted. The user was a VIP, so the credibility is somewhat interesting. It's not from PORTRAITofRUIN, so there is no 100% confirmation on it's authenticity, but for the sake of contribution, I'll post the 3 pictures in question.





Remember folks, this isn't confirmation of all of this being official, just speculation. I'm also not going to state my opinions in detail it IF it's true. Let's just say PoR looks better than this, and that game was terribly meh for me...

I guess everyone who enjoyed the expansion pack Dawn of Sorrow and somehow can bear Portrait of Ruin to this day will get a kick out of this game.

At least the art isn't shit. :/


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2008)

Well duh but how?

There needs to be some kind of tutorial thread for R4 card usage.


----------



## Caustic (Jan 18, 2008)

Searched the thread to see if it was mentioned, but it seems like no one cared to keep up with it:
The previously mentioned "Sonic RPG" has been titled, screenshots revealed, etc:



			
				NeoGaf Forums said:
			
		

> *Sonic Chronicles: Dark Brotherhood*
> [BakaWolf-m.3.3.w] H2O - Footprints in the Sand - 03 (XviD) [78A09A3A].avi
> 
> -In game graphics have a water color look, all hand drawn
> ...



Personally, I'm looking forward to it (Although, I'm not too fond of Big the Cat's inclusion... or Knuckles supposedly being captured/fooled again)


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2008)

Sonic RPG??

How would that work


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Well duh but how?
> 
> There needs to be some kind of tutorial thread for R4 card usage.



R4? You just drag the games onto the SD card, if I recall...


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2008)

Why not allowed?

But it's kool someone found some for me


----------



## chidorikk (Jan 18, 2008)

Just use emulators


----------



## ZarakiLee (Jan 21, 2008)

*Best PSP Games*

I plan on getting a psp slim in the next two weeks or so and i would like to know what are the best games out for psp right now and which ones i should get. Also if you know of future games that are coming out that you think are good. Could you also briefly explain what makes the game good.


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 21, 2008)

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## ONI GIRI (Jan 21, 2008)

i couldnt wait to get a psp wen they first came out and played it heaps for a year but now im like meh and just play my wii lol
but there still good
ok ive got naruto ultimate ninja hereos if u like naruto obvioulsy you'll like it 
also it is acctually quite challenging and fun in vs mode!
grandtheft auto vice city stories is also an exellent game!!!
the dbz games are good but once you pass it its kinda boring the reason why i like naruto better than it is because it is harder and more fun
killzone is good but once u pass it again its shit
ummm ratchet and clank is good although like the previous ones it gets very repetitive n yer 
dont know any new games that are coming out tho 
so have fun


----------



## ZarakiLee (Jan 21, 2008)

Im looking for all types of games, but i kinda of prefer fighters, rpgs, or shooters. And maybe a metal gear game


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 1, 2008)

I've ran into a bit of a problem.
I bought a PSP last week, and yesterday for the first time I noticed a small thin colorful streak on the top of the screen. Similar to if water were on the screen. I rubbed my finger across it to see if it was a scratch and it's just has smooth as the rest of the screen. It's almost like it's under the screen. Any ideas as to what the problem might be?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe you put a magnet near the screen =/
that screwed up my monitor once.

And I might buy a PSP to replace my iPod video.

Meaning, how is the PSP in terms of multimeida (specifically music and videos)?
organized playlists and such?


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder.
Thank you for the effort though.
I suppose I'll just take it back to the store and ask, or maybe call Sony.


----------



## Vasp (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm having an odd issue with my DS. My charger doesn't seem to work anymore and for the life of me, I can't figure out why. When I plug it in, the orange light on my DS flickers for half a second, and then doesn't charge. I think the charger itself is the issue, but I dunno if I can fix it myself or if I have to wait and just get a new one (which, for me at the moment isn't an option until early March =/ ). Has anyone had this issue before, and/or does anyone know how to fix this? Any help at all would be great


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

IT could be the charger or the charge mechanism inside the DS. Hopefully its not the latter because it would cost more money than just getting a charger.

To testi t out you should ask a friend for his charger and see what happens with that.


----------



## itoikenza (Mar 11, 2008)

golden psp on ebay *really cool!!!*


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)

Its good isnt it !!111


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

DS has Pokemon!!!!1111


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 13, 2008)

Valkyrie Profiles Click here for larger


----------



## itoikenza (Mar 27, 2008)

I need help installing psptube!!! On a phat psp cfw 3.90m33


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2008)

Random question:

Did any Phoenix Wright GBA games come out in English (US or EU)?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Random question:
> 
> Did any Phoenix Wright GBA games come out in English (US or EU)?



Sadly no


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sadly no


Damn... there were some in Japan weren't there?  If so, could there possibly be any player made translated versions =\.  I just really want to try the games out, but I sold my DS...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Random question:
> 
> Did any Phoenix Wright GBA games come out in English (US or EU)?



No, the remakes for the DS were the only ones ever released here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2008)

Some new tidbits have recently been revealed about the new Castlevania game on the DS.

The name has been patented by Konami, so this really looks to be legit.

The name of course: Castlevania - Order of Ecclesia



Sadly, everyone is getting the creepy vibe that those GOD AWFUL pictures of that DS Castlevania game really seem legit. And if so, it is just going to continue the downhill spiral of Castlevania games on the DS.

History lesson: Ecclesia is a Greek term for the "gathering" of citizens. Could that have something to do with the story, who knows.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 6, 2008)

All the Castlevania games on the DS are just boring/lame. 

They should release more remakes for the PSP 

AND WHERES MAH CONSOLE 2.5D CASTLEVANIA?!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Goofy Titan said:


> Some new tidbits have recently been revealed about the new Castlevania game on the DS.
> 
> The name has been patented by Konami, so this really looks to be legit.
> 
> ...






Downward spiral? Did you really not like them that much? I loved them, and thought they were fun. The PSP on was fun to play through as well(plus the unlockables). SOTN was damn good btw, but so were the GBA and DS castlevania games IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Downward spiral? Did you really not like them that much? I loved them, and thought they were fun. The PSP on was fun to play through as well(plus the unlockables). SOTN was damn good btw, but so were the GBA and DS castlevania games IMO.



Most people didn't like them, at least compared to the older games.

DoS is a huge love/hate game. Some loved it for being a follow-up to AoS, some hated it for it's lifeless level design and it's best asset isn't even the main game.

PoR is only liked by people who liked the remixed music. Almost everyone on many Castlevania forums really feels that game is one of the most lacking on the DS, with AWFUL level design, 80% of it's sprites being taken from older games, and some of the newer ones looking downright atrocious.

Yeah, but, for those that don't know, the Medusa in PoR with like, 4 frames of general animation was not taken from the MSX, that was one of the shitty newer ones.

Not even to mention, both games are RIDDLED with glitches. PoR specifically has a game breaking glitch that will not let you go on.

This newer game's supposed screenshots ALONE looks downright shitty. That's not even counting the expected Rondo/SoTN sprite-rips composing most of the enemy list, and the continuing decrease of the quality of CV games on Nintendo handhelds like the last 2 have.

So really, if I, someone who's favorite series is Castlevania, is worried about the next game, there is damn reason to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2008)

What screenshots ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, I notice and adore that the hair of the girl in the second and third screenshots has changed color tone.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't rike it


----------



## Ziko (Apr 13, 2008)

Just finished "Professor Layton and the Curious Village (DS)
Great game, one of the greatest on the DS (If you like puzzles, of course).
The game had over 100 puzzles, some easy, some hard and some so hard you wanted to break your DS! (Slide Puzzle game..DAMN that was hard!)
It was also one of the few puzzle games that involved a story. Of course, the story wasnt top notch, but it made that up with lovable characters, nice music and really cool looking cartoon/anime cutscenes.
Can't wait for the 2nd one! (And the 3rd one for that matter).

Now, besides Professor Layton 2: Pandora's Box, there is another DS game I'm really looking forward to, which is also created by Level 5.
The Soccer RPG Inazuma Eleven, looks amazingly good, with it's combination of RPG, Football and minigames. It also seems to have great anime cutscenes and I belive a anime of the game is being made. (Anyone confirm?)
Anyway, check it out: 

Now to the PSP front.

I just finished God of War Chains of Olympus.
It's just the way you imagined God of War on the PSP. Of course it's not as long, and maybe it misses a few things the PS2 games had, but seriously, I was stunned by how good this game was.
Probably the best looking game on the PSP yet, and put that together with the good old God of War gameplay, nice cutscenes, brilliant voice acting and you've got yourself one hell of a game.

Right now I'm playing 3 games on my PSP:

Final Fantasy Crisis Core: Well, of course I had to get this one. Havent played much yet though. So I'll write more about this later.

DJMax Portable 2: A really good rythm game for the PSP.
It seems like games like this gets more and more popular, with games like Guitar Hero and Rock Band.
In DJMax, there is alot of Techno and trance music. All you do is to press the right button at the right time to get the music going!
There is a decent amount of songs, and plugging in you're headphones to play with full sound sounds godly. The only downside though, is the game's difficulty, its really damn hard, and I can only finish like 5 songs yet, and thats on EASY!
Overall a OK game.

The next one is Hajime no Ippo Portable Victorious Spirits.
I probably wouldnt get this game if you dont like the anime or manga.
Lets start with the good:

The graphics are pretty good, you recognize every character from the serie's and it looks good.
The game features a ton of characters, I haven't unlocked them all yet.
It follows the story of the manga very nicely with manga panels showing up with text underneath, which makes it looks like a bad interactive manga. It also goes on pretty far.

So how's the gameplay? Well thats where it gets kinda "Meh.."
Its basic boxing with youre favourite HnI character, they all have their special moves, and the controls are "ok". Not perfect, but they work.
However, the thing that I didnt like was the way the punches connected, first of all, hitting your opponent can be pretty hard and pretty irritating at times, and when they finally hit, I don't get the "YEAH" feeling I look for in games like this. Its hard to explain, but I just dont get the satisfaction I want when hitting my opponent! (However, the punches that get your opponent DOWN, feels pretty good.

The audio department isnt really special either, with boring music, none from the actual anime, and there is not much voice acting from the actual characters.

So, yeah, thats it from me for now 
As for upcoming PSP games, there isnt really any on my mind, and I'd love to get some suggestions.

And sorry if there are some spelling errors in there, my english isnt really perfect :S


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

*DS Redesign announced at E3?*


Seriously, it feels too early for _another[/u] redesign._


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2008)

Eh, it might take a redesign like the GBA Micro, where it really is only created for people who don't own the general handheld yet.

At least, that's what I hope. I don't really see how they can improve on the DS Lite.

Of course, if the screens are brighter, I'm already buying whatever new version this is :x


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 14, 2008)

Seems Final Fantasy IV DS is coming out in the states July 22nd!



*Spoiler*: __ 





> April 10, 2008 - Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of Square Enix interactive entertainment products in North America, announced today that it will launch a completely re-envisioned Final Fantasy IV for Nintendo DS on July 22, 2008. A new generation of gamers will now have the opportunity to experience a legend reborn.
> 
> The team that brought Final Fantasy III to Nintendo DS comes together once again to breathe new life into a classic that broke convention and introduced a wide array of innovations to the RPG genre. With its groundbreaking Active Time Battle (ATB) system and an engrossing, character-driven plot, Final Fantasy IV was a stunning step forward for role-playing games when it was originally released for the Super NES in 1991.
> 
> ...







I played some of the Japanese version and I have to say it was amazing! IV is a great FF and should be played by all!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2008)

IV is my favorite of the numbered series, it really is too bad about it coming out for the DS though, the only way I'll play it is if my friend gets it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 14, 2008)

Yaaay, IV is also one of my top favs. Cecil ftw.

I have the PSX version of it still.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nail in the coffin [lol pun]:

The Castlevania that I talked about, Order of Ecclessia, has now been confirmed to be the next DS game. The ESRB has already rated the game a Teen rating.

If the game has already been rated, and the ONLY thing to base the game on are awful pictures that might be old, it has to be near completion. That's a new change of pace, considering IGA has shown the last 3 CV's at many events, and the newer and newer ones showed tweaks, alterations, and the like. Especially in the music quality and placement of tracks/rooms.

Of course, I hope the game is good. But, given the continuous downhill spiral of the DS games, the fact IGA loves to copypasta old stuff everywhere, fails at any new design, and the supposed screenshots look fucking atrocious, I think it would be a godsend if it was average as PoR was.

One can hope, given the game has been given the longest development time this decade when it comes to CV games.

Most CV games have a half of a year for development, with console games being a year added to that. For a 2D CV to be developed in that kinda timeframe [and then some] last occurred with Symphony of the Night.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2008)

I want The World End With You, badly.

Unsurprisingly, the only decent game Square has released in some time is rare as hell.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 25, 2008)

So, one of the more interesting DS titles has been given a release date today.

Kirby Super Star Ultra, a remake of Kirby Super Star, is planned for release on the DS. Ironic given Nintendo's other platformer, Wario, has a game out on the Wii on the same day.

Sad news is September 29th is the earliest we will see GOOD games out there from Nintendo. So, from here till then, it will all just be meh.

Super Mario Sluggers can go fuck itself in the balls.

Oh, and a 7 minute video of Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia has arisen;


----------



## Jotun (Jun 25, 2008)

You know that gameplay footage doesn't look so bad. Some game mechanics still look badly done though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 7, 2008)

Here it is, the ancient thread. Now bumped up with the US cover of Order of Ecclesia


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 7, 2008)

Metal Slug 7 coming soon the the U.S.A.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Here it is, the ancient thread. Now bumped up with the US cover of Order of Ecclesia



OMG FIERCE GAME COVER! LOL. 

The game looks interesting, but I've never played _ANY_ of the other CV games...so would I have to play the older ones to get what's going to happen in this fierce looking one? xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 8, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> OMG FIERCE GAME COVER! LOL.
> 
> The game looks interesting, but I've never played _ANY_ of the other CV games...so would I have to play the older ones to get what's going to happen in this fierce looking one? xD



Nope. CV stories are very loosely connected, at most you'll miss some cameos.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> OMG FIERCE GAME COVER! LOL.
> 
> The game looks interesting, but I've never played _ANY_ of the other CV games...so would I have to play the older ones to get what's going to happen in this fierce looking one? xD



Not really. All you need to know is humanity fights Dracula, and that's about it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2008)

Who else getting the Star Ocean remakes for PSP? I never got a chance to play the first one, not even on emus. Always got corrupted files. Second Story just swept me away in every way tbh. Lots of leveling if you want to, easy on the spot item creation, lots of chars, some cool moves. Celine D:

Stealing my friends DS to play that castlevania game, I just hope there isn't alot of stylus bullshit.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 8, 2008)

I will, most likely. My Ceramic White PSP should be arriving either today or tomorrow. :3


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> *Who else getting the Star Ocean remakes for PSP*? I never got a chance to play the first one, not even on emus. Always got corrupted files. Second Story just swept me away in every way tbh. Lots of leveling if you want to, easy on the spot item creation, lots of chars, some cool moves. Celine D:
> 
> Stealing my friends DS to play that castlevania game, I just hope there isn't alot of stylus bullshit.


If it ever gets released outside Japan, I might end up getting it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

^It was announced a long time ago it was coming out here. O_o

The first remake is coming out on October 21st and the second remake I think in Feb or March of next year.


----------



## Segan (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not keeping track. When it comes over here, I will know it. Then I'll be getting it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> If it ever gets released outside Japan, I might end up getting it.



First Departure - 10/21/08
Second Evolution - 1/6/09


Mark your calendars ;3

Oh, and I doubt Ecclesia will be heavily stylus oriented. It was optionally used for features in the main mode, but was absolutely awful when it's use was mandatory in Sister Mode.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> First Departure - 10/21/08
> Second Evolution - 1/6/09
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I mean, plus the hook thing she has looks like it is stylus controlled.

The spell combos look fun and the music sounds gewd.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, are you guys considering buying Time Hollow when it comes out?  (DS)

Because I really want it, but at the same time, I have absolutely NO money, so I'd like to know if it's crappy or not before I buy it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2008)

It seems October 21st shall be a strong day for both the DS and PSP, as the PSP has Star Ocean, and the DS has Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia.

Yes, we get the game 2 days before Japan. Go us.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2008)

And Europe is always last...

*is still waiting for an european FFIV release*

Edit: oh yeah, anyone anticipating Yggdra Union?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2008)

mmm Mass effect for DS?  Bioware is talking about the possibilities. According to articles / what I just heard from craig Harris on gamescoop.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh...so both those games come out on the 21st of Oct. I sure hope OoE breaks the trend of the "average" Castlevania games on the DS. 

Well, DoS was better than average IMO, but PoR..not so much. They were still fun games though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

Castlevania games can never fail in my eyes.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castlevania games can never fail in my eyes.



Out of the 8 Castlevania games I've played through, none of them have actually "failed" IMO. PoR just wasn't as enjoyable as..let's say AoS, CotM, or SotN.

I've only played one of the 3-D ones and that was LoI...I thought it was okay, but prefered the 2-D ones. I am tempted to try out CoD though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a short attention span when it comes to video games. I enjoy each installment of the games as much as the next with exception to SotN; I liked it the most, probably due to it being the OG of the current trend.

I even liked the PS2 games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh...so both those games come out on the 21st of Oct. I sure hope OoE breaks the trend of the "average" Castlevania games on the DS.
> 
> Well, DoS was better than average IMO, but PoR..not so much. They were still fun games though.



They both are better than most games on the DS, but when you look at some of the better titles in the series, neither DS game is literally even in the same tier as most of the games. As far as I'm concerned, there is a game in the series released on the Game Boy that is a better game than those two. A rather Mega Man-esqe game, too.

The trend of a handheld game coming to the states before Japan has given rather awesome games, such as Aria of Sorrow and Dracula X Chronicles. Hopefully Ecclesia can be the hat trick.

And besides, Ecclesia looks like the only gem between the 3 games being in development. The other being Akumajo Dracula THE ARCADE and Judgment.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> They both are better than most games on the DS, but when you look at some of the better titles in the series, neither DS game is literally even in the same tier as most of the games. As far as I'm concerned, there is a game in the series released on the Game Boy that is a better game than those two. A rather Mega Man-esqe game, too.



True, out of the 8 CV games I've played through I generally rank  those two the lowest, but I still liked them. What CV game on the GBA was better than the two? I've only played through CotM, SotN, AoS, Dracula X, DoS, PoR, LoI(recently finished), and HoD.

I'm also contemplating getting CoD, is it good or just "meh"?




> And besides, Ecclesia looks like the only gem between the 3 games being in development. The other being Akumajo Dracula THE ARCADE and Judgment.



Lol Judgement looks like such shit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2008)

If you meant Game Boy instead of GBA that would be Belmont's Revenge. Literally, the only playable Castlevania game ON the Game Boy, and there were 3.

As for Dracula X, was it the SNES version? That version if often panned by people because it is trying to emulate Rondo, And if you like Dracula X, you'll adore Rondo.

CoD is literally a 2D game pasted into 3D with not much added to make it seem alive, if you get what I mean. Like LoI, it has a better story than most games in the series, and has a strong cast of characters. If anything, if you play it like a DMC game and think of it as such, it isn't so bad. Like LoI, really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

I think LoI was a great game. DMC games, in contrast, I never enjoyed. How dare you.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> If you meant Game Boy instead of GBA that would be Belmont's Revenge. Literally, the only playable Castlevania game ON the Game Boy, and there were 3.
> 
> As for Dracula X, was it the SNES version? That version if often panned by people because it is trying to emulate Rondo, And if you like Dracula X, you'll adore Rondo.




Lol yeah I mean the Game Boy.

As for Dracula X. I played through the PSP remake version, and unlocked the  RoB. I'm currently playing through RoB, which I heard was never released in the US. I never played Dracula X for the SNES though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2008)

Ah, so you didn't play the game that many consider to be a dumbed down Rondo. I slightly suggest you don't, as the final boss is a cheap friend. You get hit once and it is pretty much a pitfall of doom for you.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2008)

You pretty much have to be a Castlevania zombie to enjoy LoI and CoD. I still haven't really beat CoD, I wish they'd make an update so I can get the xbox version and play it on my 360.



> Edit: oh yeah, anyone anticipating Yggdra Union?



The group attack shit really turned me off, other than that it doesn't seem so special :/


----------



## Helix (Aug 20, 2008)

Please tell me if this is real or not.



It's a damn good photoshop work if it's not real...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 20, 2008)

new psp....seems like a waste of money imo....cant tell any differences except for improved screen and a mic


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

staradderdragoon said:


> new psp....seems like a waste of money imo....cant tell any differences except for improved screen and a mic


Just don't buy it then... There's nothing wrong with an incremental upgrade.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm probably gonna get it anyway and give the old one to my younger brother.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Please tell me if this is real or not.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a damn good photoshop work if it's not real...



Its not real.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

Lol it looks cool though, except that it's not Widescreen. >.<

As for the PSP3000, I'll pass just because there's nothing too significantly new to it. If it was a huge jump like from the DS to Lite then I would get it, but nope. I'll stick to my 2000.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll stick with my PSP slim that I got for free.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

And I'll keep on trucking with my DS that I got for my birthday.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2008)

I will continue enjoying both my DS Lite and PSP Slim.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Outstanding.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

Doesn't everyone have a Lite and Slim?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 20, 2008)

It depends on how better the screen is before I even fathom getting something over the original PSP. Compare the DS to the DS Lite and theres literally a megaton of difference.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 21, 2008)

@goofy titan


that should answer your question. i was wondering the same thing. notice there's a new PS button at the bottom though. i wonder what that is...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm....

I shall keep my eye on this


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 22, 2008)

here's the comparison on the screens


fucking a....i cant tell what that PS button is for...there's no more home button though...


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe it's for the voice chat option?

I might end up getting one of the new packs with the 4gig stick and then give the slim to my bro.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2008)

Gaaaah ;___;

I may have to get that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2008)

It comes with a 4 Gig stick?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2008)

Eh not much to throw more money out. Give me more games instead please.

Though I cannot wait for alot of hand held games ( mainly DS stuff though).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2008)

Good thing I held off on buying a PSP and a DS (before Lite).


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya theres 1 pack that has UMD movie a game and 1 gig stick. The other is 4 gig stick and a game (I think). Packages are $199.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm i wonder if there's like some crazy bidding going on between Nintendo and Sony to get the rights to have final fantasy 7 remade on their handheld.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't want a fucking FFVII remake on a goddamn handheld.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 24, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I don't want a fucking FFVII remake on a goddamn handheld.



Yes you do, and you're going to get it! It's going to be the biggest selling hand held game since pokemon! Hopefully they fix the horrible load times in ff7.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> Yes you do, and you're going to get it! It's going to be the biggest selling hand held game since pokemon! Hopefully they fix the horrible load times in ff7.




No it would not be the best selling thing since pokemon. Heck the original only got up to 9 million and each pokemon (main ones) sold over 10 -15 million each


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2008)

Try PSPISO. They have tons of movies.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanx                             .


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Maybe it's for the voice chat option?
> 
> I might end up getting one of the new packs with the 4gig stick and then give the slim to my bro.



I was gonna do the same thing actually and then get Phantasy Star Portable when it drops in the English speaking regions.  My Crisis Core PSP will still stay untouched.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2008)

IF Phantasy star portable is like PSO on dreamcast I will pick it up. (or PSO2) if not I will pass.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I was gonna do the same thing actually and then get Phantasy Star Portable when it drops in the English speaking regions.  My Crisis Core PSP will still stay untouched.



Didn't you also get like a 7777 serial code on that PSP?

Bastard D:

PS on the PSP is really a bad idea... I could literally play that game anywhere at anytime.

Fuuuuuuuck


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2008)

It seems Konami has stopped giving Castlevania games the cheapest carts imaginable for the DS. They raised the budget, and in turn, the sound department has been improved and sounds like an ACTUAL Castlevania game, not fucking midi beats.

I present to you, men and gentlemen, samples of in-game music;
Yamato Wood
Yamato Wood
Yamato Wood

Overall, there are 52 tracks in the game, which is a step up from the 37 in PoR not just in quality, but quantity.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

*DS montage video*

It also confirmed MARIO & LUIGI 3

Fuck yes, you are the cleverest RPG's on the Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *DS montage video*
> 
> It also confirmed MARIO & LUIGI 3
> 
> Fuck yes, you are the cleverest RPG's on the Nintendo handhelds.



nice.  can't wait to play it.  my poor ds hardly gets any action these days : /


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree, that's sorta the reason I get baffled at when people say it's the best system ever.

There are not nearly enough interesting games on it as say, the SNES or PS1.

I'm currently playing Sonic Chronicles...and well, the game feels very fucking odd. It doesn't feel stylish, it feels like it is severely lacking ANY style.

And it goes to show my technical beefs with the platform; pixelated scenes, weak sounds and music.

I am liking the game, but it feels very clunky, even for Bioware's standards.


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I was gonna do the same thing actually and then get Phantasy Star Portable when it drops in the English speaking regions.  My Crisis Core PSP will still stay untouched.



I want Phantasy Star Portable for PSP too. I haven't read any release dates for the U.S. Do they even have plans for bringing it outside of Japan?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 2, 2008)

Posted this by mistake already in the Wii thread but here goes again:

For the DS (or any console really) I´d like to know if there are any games like 'Hotel Dusk'. I played through it quite some time and is in the feeling for another detective game with good story. So are there any games you can recommend?


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Posted this by mistake already in the Wii thread but here goes again:
> 
> For the DS (or any console really) I?d like to know if there are any games like 'Hotel Dusk'. I played through it quite some time and is in the feeling for another detective game with good story. So are there any games you can recommend?



Start playing some old Lucasarts adventure games.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *DS montage video*
> 
> It also confirmed MARIO & LUIGI 3
> 
> Fuck yes, you are the cleverest RPG's on the Nintendo handhelds.



Fucking awesome...I loved the first two installments of the series. It looks pretty good judging by that short snippet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

*Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia trailer*


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia trailer*



Sweet...it looks pretty good. Certainly better than DoS, and PoR. I'm liking the level design as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

I think the sea-ish looking area seems to the be the coolest area so far.

It has this nifty vibe to it, and it reminds me of the Greece stage from Bloodlines.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm anticipating Mario & Luigi 3 slighty more though, since DoS, and PoR were just okay.

Also, I don't understand why Mario & Luigi: Pit is hated on so much. It was a funny creative game, much like the first one IMO


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It seems Konami has stopped giving Castlevania games the cheapest carts imaginable for the DS. They raised the budget, and in turn, the sound department has been improved and sounds like an ACTUAL Castlevania game, not fucking midi beats.
> 
> I present to you, men and gentlemen, samples of in-game music;
> this as the message
> ...



Still sound like midis, but they are a step up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2008)

*Mario & Luigi 3 trailer*


----------



## Masurao (Oct 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Mario & Luigi 3 trailer*



Looks awesome. I'm glad to see this series continued, the first two were great. All the bitching/complaints Partners in Time got was undeserving IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 4, 2008)

Hehe, back to OoE.

EGM has reviewed the game giving it an A-. Large criticisms seems to be dawning from areas that seem copy/paste/typical IGA fare [FUCK] and the fact that apparently the game has puzzles, and very confusing ones at that.

I assume one of those puzzles has to relate to avoiding the bad ending, as I recall EGM's Shane saying he had no fucking clue how to get on a path to a good ending as the game - ala Simon's Quest - never implies ANYTHING on how to avoid the bad ending.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hehe, back to OoE.
> 
> EGM has reviewed the game giving it an A-. Large criticisms seems to be dawning from areas that seem copy/paste/typical IGA fare [FUCK] and the fact that apparently the game has puzzles, and very confusing ones at that.
> 
> I assume one of those puzzles has to relate to avoiding the bad ending, as I recall EGM's Shane saying he had no fucking clue how to get on a path to a good ending as the game - ala Simon's Quest - never implies ANYTHING on how to avoid the bad ending.



That sounds awesome. I've come to expect certain things from Iga games so its ok lol


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 5, 2008)

I just got a slim PSP to enjoy some relaxing Riviera and Disgaea. It's not that I'm a fan I'm just holding of since nintendo's making a new DS called the 

old news may be old but yeah. japan get's it's DSI ownage sometime this holiday (supposedly early December at most)

here's some very sexy pictures to go with it.

*Spoiler*: __ 













expect camera features and MP3 playback.


----------



## Akira (Oct 5, 2008)

There is something bizzarrely eye-catching about the lack of GBA slot..


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm most certainly not getting the new DS


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

I love my current DS and I am playing games on it as we speak! 

When is Maple Story coming out?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2008)

Kirby SuperStar Ultra is a must-get for me. The if I can get my hands on a PSP, I'll be set for FFDissidia!
And I'll only get the new DS if Ninntendo makes a last minute change to add a GBA slot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Kirby SuperStar Ultra is a must-get for me. The if I can get my hands on a PSP, I'll be set for FFDissidia!
> And I'll only get the new DS if Ninntendo makes a last minute change to add a GBA slot.



I don't play any GBA games...and I have PSP - Crisis Core for the win.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Kirby SuperStar Ultra is a must-get for me. The if I can get my hands on a PSP, I'll be set for FFDissidia!
> And I'll only get the new DS if Ninntendo makes a last minute change to add a GBA slot.



Just stick with whatever DS model you have. There's nothing huge to warrant a must-buy, unless you don't even own a DS.

I thought KSSU was meh. Then..the extra games came in.

Revenge of the King


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 5, 2008)

oh...does anyone know what the little remote control thing was in the new DS video?  It looked like a little car remote to unlock doors or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a pedometer.


----------



## Draklin (Oct 5, 2008)

with the last ds not having region coding  i dont see a reason for waiting for a us release if i do plan on buying it, i dont play my psp it sits their collecting dust, i didnt really like Crisis core, i shoved on a ps1 emulator and a GBA emulator for when the mother 3 translation patch comes but thats about it. i may buy a dsi for the sake of it. i love Kirby Super Star Ultra im having a little problem with Helper to hero right now, meta Knight ends up killing me, i liked Meta Knightmare Ultra the best though but  revenge of the king was pretty fun too.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 5, 2008)

importing is going to make it really expensive, otherwise I'm with you.  I'd totally just import one.


----------



## Draklin (Oct 5, 2008)

depending on how much you want one, you have to ask yourself is waiting 4-10 months(not shur if nov 1st is a universal release date or just japan, im guessing just japan) worth the shipping and handling cost, its been a while since i shopped play-asia, so i dont remember but i dont think they make you pay taxes


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 5, 2008)

A birdy with long blond hair and blue eyes told me to be on the look out for Ragnarok online for the DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm actually contemplating on getting a DSi, and for ONE small thing.

They need to fix the LCD blur. It annoys the SHIT out of me with the DS Lite, and if the DSi fixes it, I'm sold. It is very, VERY noticeable on the top screen, and colorful games start looking like PSP games in terms of annoying blurry traces. So it's funny to say the only 2D games that this doesn't flip my shit are the Catlevania games, because the action is on the lower screen.

The big screen was a selling point, but after realizing DS emulators can literally make the screens 6 inches each, I don't really care for it anymore


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought that was rather obvious.

The DSi stuff is a lot like what the Wii offers, and that is region based.

Oh, and RMC from Go Nintendo's impressions of Order of Ecclesia



> Wow…Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia is damn good. Hell, I think it may end up being the best of the DS titles. That’s quite a compliment, considering just how high-quality the other entries have been. So what makes Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia better than the other Castlevania games? Well, I’m glad I asked!
> 
> First off, the Glyph system is fantastic. I love collecting weapons this way, and then equipping them to each arm. This gives you two main weapons at all times. It also makes combo-creating a ton of fun. You can pick two fast weapons, one fast and one slow, two slow, and so on. These combinations creation new special moves as well. All this mixing and matching involves a ton of strategy, too. A large, heavy weapon is slow to use, but it may be really powerful. Then again, you may be able to combo with two quick weapons, and dish out more damage than you could if using a slow and fast weapon. There are just so many glyphs to grab, so many combinations to use, and so many different ways to approach enemies.
> 
> ...



He called PoR good D:


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

who rim annoyed because i brought my lite a few weeks ago for a full price and also how are we meant to play GH3 which uses the GBA slot for the buttons!!


----------



## itoikenza (Oct 16, 2008)

Why is no one talking about the psp 3000!* I hate the old DS!* I hope DSi is as powerful as the newest psp! Can you watch veoh/megavideo in the psp browser?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 16, 2008)

wah?  The new ds will not have an upgrade in processing power.  It will still just play DS games with the same specs.  They just added cameras, larger screens and removed gba slot among a few other small things.

PSP 3000 is meh to me.  I will only get one when I finally sell my first gen psp.  Till then, it isn't really a priority.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2008)

Dragonquest 9 trailer (new from TGs / leaked)



wow


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 16, 2008)

hm, so is that for DS or PSP?  I can't really tell due to grainy video.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha, Square is getting the leaks they fully deserves


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 16, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> hm, so is that for DS or PSP?  I can't really tell due to grainy video.



Umm.. The cutscenes look like PSP while the the Gameplay looks like DS... maybe its the DS because of the new system coming out... other than that I don't know


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2008)

Dragon Quest 9 is and always has been exclusive to the Nintendo DS since 2006.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Still looks so meh. Don't see why people like em so much.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 1, 2008)

Money is kinded of tite right now. I do plan to import one of these for my Japanese Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2008)

Free internet, plays DS games and is a mp3?

Beats the iTouch, guess ima get it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 1, 2008)

If i get it, im definitly not selling my DS only so i can have it to play my GBA games


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 1, 2008)

Im gonna keep my lite. I don't have a lot of free cash, and I'm not the type of person who has to have internet and mp3 capabilities on all my electronics. When I wanna use the internet I'll turn off my DS and use my laptop. If I want some music on the go I'll switch to my mp3 player. No need to have an all in one unit, at least it isn't all that important to me.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 1, 2008)

no gba slot? cant play guitar hero on it.  meh i dont care


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 2, 2008)

threads merged.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 2, 2008)

When is square going to release a remake of ff7? I would kill for it to be released on the DS


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 6, 2008)

I was thinking about importing the DSi, but Play-Asia's $299 price tag and learning that there is no other language but Japanese on it means its a patient buy when it comes out in the US.  

As for the PSP-3000, I am happy with my Crisis Core one since I rarely play online and use voice chat.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2008)

itoikenza said:


> Why is no one talking about the psp 3000!* I hate the old DS!* I hope DSi is as powerful as the newest psp! Can you watch veoh/megavideo in the psp browser?



The DS is light years behind the PSP, and a newer model isn't going to change that.

Also, the PSP 3000 is a faulty model which is being silently recalled.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> When is square going to release a remake of ff7? I would kill for it to be released on the DS



Remake? They'd have to downgrade the graphics, and cut down on the render sequences. What's the point


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2008)

Honestly it would look better than the PS1 version but not that much better.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 6, 2008)

Naruto said:


> The DS is light years behind the PSP, and a newer model isn't going to change that.
> 
> Also, the PSP 3000 is a faulty model which is being silently recalled.



Oh?  Why is it being recalled?


----------



## Akira (Nov 6, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Oh?  Why is it being recalled?



Something to do (ironically) with the screen's interlacing issues, I don't know all the details but it was supposed to be considerably worse than the previous models.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2008)

They flipped the inner image-workings of the LCD screen to left-right, instead of the usual up-down.

In turn, it creates a never-ending "scanline" image on the screen. At least if I remember that being the reason for the issue.

It's probably being recalled to reset the panels.

And the only thing the DS is behind on the PSP is the PSP's superior tech. All that system has to keep it afloat now are typical Square-Enix churn-ins, which are easily eclipsed by looking at the DS lineup of the past 8 months.


----------



## Segan (Nov 6, 2008)

It seems weird that Sony shipped those new models in the first place. I can't imagine that those problems occurred AFTER the release and not before. Didn't they test the new model?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 21, 2008)

Does any have the PSP 3000 or at least seen it in action? I'm interested in purchasing a newer model of the PSP (since my first gen PSP is meant only for homebrew and roms) and these articles on the screen are keeping me back from making the purchase.

Is this something I should wait on a little bit longer? This is the first place I heard sony actually recalling it, everywhere else I hear Sony is being all nonchalant about it. I've been wanting to play Final Fantasy Tactics and Crisis Core for the longest time. The only reason I didn't buy a PSP 2000 because I heard the PSP 3000 was coming out. Now the PSP 3000 is out and I'm not sure what I should do. That, and this Amazon deal is tempting me.

wow gold

What should I do?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

DS world wide Number's NIntendo release a while back on certain games.  Of course DS has more 1 million seller's than this (these are just nintendo numbers btw not 3rd parties)




> Nintendogs					*20.030.000*	September 08
> New Super Mario Bros.				*15.890.000*	September 08
> Brain Age					*14.480.000*	September 08
> Pok?mon Diamond/Pearl				*14.770.000*	March 08
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Come on, why did NSMB sell THAT much?

Sure, it's another Mario game, but certainly the weakest of all of the Mario platforming games on the handhelds.

Hello Super Mario Land 2 :3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

*GTA DS Bigger Than GTA PSP, Say Rockstar*




wow.  

I know there is a graphic's difference but from what it seems like he is talking about content and all. Honestly I am just happy they are putting a serious effort into this title.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 24, 2008)

I call hype failure 

They can't even make a PC/PS3/360 game bigger than a PS2 one in scope.

The camera angles already scream hiccups for the game in my eyes, and it is barely better than the awful top-down views of the original games, and that terrible GBA spin-off.

I will already not buy this if they change the city layout severely like they did with the GBA game, which was somehow based on the GTA III rendition of Liberty City. This is based off of IV's city, I'm not expecting everything from IV in the game besides most of the street layouts. If they can't make a faithful portable rendition of the city, they can eat my portable vagina.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't wait for GTA chinatown wars for the DS.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 24, 2008)

I can wait.  Not that I hate the series, but I never have finished any of the games.  I just love the Sandbox it presents and just going around doing whatever is fun.  Hence why I'll stick to GTA4 until GTA5 comes out.


----------



## MueTai (Dec 25, 2008)

All right!  Got a DS for Christmas, really wasn't expecting it so I was very pleasantly surprised.  

That being said, besides Pokemon D/P, what are some games I should immediately buy for my new DS?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 25, 2008)

If you like platformers/action, Castlevania: Order of Ecclessia and Dawn of Sorrow are games you should most def play.


----------



## MueTai (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks I'll check em out.  Are there any good RPG's for the DS?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Thanks I'll check em out.  Are there any good RPG's for the DS?




O yes there is! and 2009 is another great year for them as well!


Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2
Final Fantasy 4 Remake
DragonQuest 4 remake
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
The World Ends With You
Rondo Swords
Sonic And the Dark Brotherhood
Final Fantasy 3 remake
Disgaea DS



there is more but I cannot remember them all.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 25, 2008)

TWEWY is by far the best RPG on the DS IMO. You can't go wrong with that. The only downside to it though is that it kills your touch screen..


----------



## MueTai (Dec 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O yes there is! and 2009 is another great year for them as well!
> 
> 
> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2
> ...


lol wow looks like I'm gonna be busy.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> TWEWY is by far the best RPG on the DS IMO. You can't go wrong with that. The only downside to it though is that it kills your touch screen..


Uh oh, I don't want to kill my touch screen...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2008)

If anyone "Played" the sonic RPG on DS in ways without paying for it please "PM" how to actually play it. 

When i start it up it says "Save file can not be found, please reinsert the disk" It's starting to piss me off. If you find out how to fix this please PM me. 

Until then *Goes to play fire emblem*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

MueTai said:


> lol wow looks like I'm gonna be busy.
> 
> 
> Uh oh, I don't want to kill my touch screen...



Your touch screen should be fine. You have a DS light right? 

Just to not go nut's on it. But I'm sure you will be fine! Do not worry and enjoy the game!

Also if you are interested in upcoming RPG's check out the officail blood of bahamut DS thread. You can find it in the topic thread that is stickied on top of the page.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

SOmetimes you forget and get carried away while playing TWEWY.... Then that's when your glad to have a screen protector.


----------



## MueTai (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes Goku I have a DS Lite, and since both of you seem to hold that game in high regard I'll probably get it.  I looked at some reviews and the gameplay seems very interesting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes Mue, you will enjoy it. It's something different and in JRPG land lately innovation and different has been pretty thin.




Also question. Which tales game is the best on PSP? Also name me some RPGs for the system (other than the high profile FF ones ).


----------



## Tigress (Jan 2, 2009)

Only tales I know of is Tales of Eternia. 'Twas a pretty awesome game  Other one I know of is Tales of Mythology, but I found that game extremely repetitive and deleted it halfway.

How 'bout Breath of Fire 3? I've been kinda addicted to it lately lol
For strategy RPGs then Jeanne D'Arc is pretty sweet


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes Mue, you will enjoy it. It's something different and in JRPG land lately innovation and different has been pretty thin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jewel Summoner
Jeanne D'Arc
Breath Of Fire
Star Ocean
Popoolus cross *Dunno how to spell this one* 
Brave Story: New Traveler 
Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth 
Blade Dancer: Lineage of Light 

That's all the ones i played and enjoyed besides FF ones.


----------



## Helix (Feb 24, 2009)

Year 2009.... the year of the PSP.

Let's break down the games that Sony has announced that are coming out:

LittleBigPlanet Portable
MotorStorm: Artic Edge
Assassin's Creed Portable
Rock Band Unplugged
Parasite Eve: The 3rd Birthday
Final Fantasy Dissidia
Phantasy Star Portable
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep
Resistance Retribution
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona (PS1 Remake)

Did I miss anything?

Source:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 28, 2009)

bought a psp slim n lite ofcourse the homebrew scene for it is complicated and requires a old psp

im fucked -_-


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I decided to order Chrono Trigger DS off Play.com. I might also get a Castlevania DS game along with Chrono Trigger too.

Which one of the Castlevania games I should get first -

Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow, Castlevania: Portrait Of Ruin or Castlevania: Order Of Ecclesia?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2009)

Order of Ecclesia.


Dawn of Sorrow feels more like a half-baked sequel to Aria, and Portrait of Ruin...is a joke.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 28, 2009)

No need for them to be in right order then?

Think I will get Castlevania: Order Of Ecclesia along with Chrono Trigger now.

Cheers


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2009)

Not really, there aren't many things that tie the games in a chronological fashion ala Metal Gear.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I see...

Well, already ordered now. Cheers again


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2009)

strangely the only games I bought for my psp are RPGs, namely tales of eternia and star ocean:something

Sooo

any news on homebrew on the psp slim n lite?


----------



## speedstar (Mar 3, 2009)

gta chinatown wars coming out march 17th woohoo for DS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2009)

If i buy a pandora battery and memcard do I still need a fat psp?


----------



## Masurao (Mar 25, 2009)

*The Legend of Zelda: The Spirit Tracks*

Link removed


@Ss3..The best Tales game on the PSP is Tales of Rebirth IMO.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 20, 2009)

so what do you ant-dsi people say to this? 

Bakufuku


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2009)

It is crazy also reports saying that over in Europe (or just UK) that it sold well over 200k.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2009)

I say suckers buy anything.


----------



## Roy (Apr 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I say suckers buy anything.



I bet you bought one 


what DS game should I but next people? besides chinatown wars


----------



## Hentai (Apr 23, 2009)

I got a DSi :ho

Pretty awesome, it is just crappy that you cant use things like Action replay


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 23, 2009)

I am glad Chrono Trigger is getting good attention. Sold 700k so far in Japan (according to Squares finical reports). I heard it did very well in Europe and sold decent in the states. The thing about DS games they have crazy legs. 

COD4 for DS in its first month sold 36,000 units and now its over 500,000 0_0


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 23, 2009)

What poor sap would buy CoD4 for the DS?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 23, 2009)

hey I played the multi player and its really cool.


----------



## Altron (Apr 26, 2009)

Picked up Daxter, Mortal Kombat Unchained, and Armored Core: Formula Front for less than 30 bucks.


----------



## Memos (Apr 26, 2009)

Altron said:


> Picked up Daxter, Mortal Kombat Unchained, and Armored Core: Formula Front for less than 30 bucks.



Don't know about the other three but Daxter is easily one of the best handheld games i've played.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2009)

I have to say I am impressed with handhelds this generation (especially the DS). Who else is pumped for Golden Sun DS?

It also seems that the handheld market will soon be bigger than last generation of consoles 0_0


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think ill buy a PSP when the Metal Gear bundle comes out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to say I am impressed with handhelds this generation (especially the DS). Who else is pumped for Golden Sun DS?
> 
> It also seems that the handheld market will soon be bigger than last generation of consoles 0_0


 I wouldn't say I'm pumped about it, but I am looking forward to the game. Somewhat. I'm still waitin' for my Black Sigil.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2009)

This DS bundle is offered in the UK. Talk about epic imo

Madrid offers 9 players to EPL teams.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

Sad new's for really all gamers in the UK. Since the pound is weak in todays economic world, gamers are going to be seeing an increase in price for games. Not sure when this will happen but companies are started to press for it. 


Also does anyone here have a PSP 3000?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

Golden Sun DS is sweet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Golden Sun DS is sweet.



To be honest when I made the Golden sun DS thread I was not sure it would be popular here. Shockingly the thread is above 10 pages 0_0 Glad its getting some attention. Those guys know how to make a RPG. The first two are simply classics on the GBA ;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NXVO8_F-IM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I have to beat some RPGs on the system still but when Golden Sun DS comes out I am getting it day 1. Possible pre order to.


Also;
My PSP 2000 does not hold a charge well anymore. I mean if I leave the system sit for 2 days the battery goes dead


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

I am not gonna buy it, but I will get it before it physically comes out..

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I am not gonna buy it, but I will get it before it physically comes out..
> 
> If you know what I mean.



doh , you should support games you love shion


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also;
> My PSP 2000 does not hold a charge well anymore. I mean if I leave the system sit for 2 days the battery goes dead


I have this problem as well. The PSP doesn't hold charge when you switch it off, which annoys me greatly, but also, the battery capacity decreases the more you fill and empty it. It could help to get a new battery if it is getting bad enough.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I have this problem as well. The PSP doesn't hold charge when you switch it off, which annoys me greatly, but also, the battery capacity decreases the more you fill and empty it. It could help to get a new battery if it is getting bad enough.



I was always asking myself why it does that because the DS battery does not(well not that quick or at least I have not had that experience yet with the console). I was thinking of getting a whole new battery but I was questioning if its worth it? I mean the battery does charge and when I play RPGs or some game for like 4 hours it will still hold pretty strong. Only happens is when it sits  

I might get an extra battery depending on the cost.


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was always asking myself why it does that because the DS battery does not(well not that quick or at least I have not had that experience yet with the console). I was thinking of getting a whole new battery but I was questioning if its worth it? I mean the battery does charge and when I play RPGs or some game for like 4 hours it will still hold pretty strong. Only happens is when it sits
> 
> I might get an extra battery depending on the cost.



Yeah, the DS keeps it's charge. It even keeps its charge for a MUCH longer time when it is in sleep mode than the PSP does so when it's turned off. It's sad, really 

You will get the same problem with the battery not holding charge with any PSP battery, but at least you'll have twice the charge now Go for it depending on if you play a lot outside.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

I been using the PSP a lot for the fact I can configure the PS3 and PSP via VPN connection and use all those nice features. So the battery issue is really lame when you want to do that  Still an amazing feature though.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

The higher spec of the system accounts for the charge lost during sleep. PSPs are notorious for having crappy batteries that need to be replaced since they get worn easily with regular use. With the release schedule, if I were you I would invest in a new one since it's going to be seeing a lot of playtime.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jul 18, 2009)

*Recomendations for DS games*

I might buy a DS soon. What games (RPG's, Adventure, Casual) would you guys recommend?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 18, 2009)

Definitely keep an eye out for the upcoming Golden Sun DS. RPG.


----------



## Helix (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello Yagami, not trying to be mean here but please ask these type of questions in the Official DS / PSP thread located here;

Grrblt


Also you can find many other threads (game topics, and others) in the gaming departments own topic  Encyclopedia  located here ;

?Sharingan Squid?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2009)

Ganishka said:


> The higher spec of the system accounts for the charge lost during sleep. PSPs are notorious for having crappy batteries that need to be replaced since they get worn easily with regular use. With the release schedule, if I were you I would invest in a new one since it's going to be seeing a lot of playtime.



Umm thank you for the advice, and I honestly did not know that about the charge lost either. I had this for about a year or close to it. I will wait about another before replacing it but if it gets really bad then I will get one sooner.


----------



## Helix (Jul 18, 2009)

I just got the 3.6v 2200mAH battery for my PSP-1000 and it works wonders. I can get over 6 hours of life out of my PSP.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

The most obvious choice fitting your stated genres are Pokemon Platinum and Professor Layton and the Curious Village. Both are quality games worth your cash.

Chrono Trigger is another classic RPG, and some swear by The World Ends With You, I can't stand it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I'd recommend you to get an R4, then try out any DS game that peaks your interest. _If you like it buy it. _


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2009)

Why buy when you can DL?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 19, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
The World Ends With You


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2009)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney 
The World Ends With You

My favorite games for the DS.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Umm thank you for the advice, and I honestly did not know that about the charge lost either. I had this for about a year or close to it. I will wait about another before replacing it but if it gets really bad then I will get one sooner.



You didn't read the manual did you? for shame 


don't blame you though I was just bored the day I actually read mine.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You didn't read the manual did you? for shame
> 
> 
> don't blame you though I was just bored the day I actually read mine.



lol good point lol gooood point. Only time I read a manual was ....... damn I do not remember


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 19, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I might buy a DS soon. What games (RPG's, Adventure, Casual) would you guys recommend?



Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Contra 4
Final Fantasy IV
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor


----------



## Memos (Jul 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


>



Why so sad, Tachi?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
> Contra 4
> Final Fantasy IV
> Kirby Super Star Ultra
> ...




Added a couple


----------



## MueTai (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd also recommend Advance Wars, I got it a couple weeks ago and it's very fun.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 14, 2009)

*The Official PSP Discussion Thread - Kratos Vs Sophitia*



​
Ah, and btw, if this turns out to be true, Sony figured out how to make piles of money while actually pleasing customers again.


> With barely five days left until GamesCom, Sony has apparently been slapped with another major leak today as news broke about the price of PSP games for the rumored PSN App Store. According to Pocket Gamer, the upcoming PSP games will be priced at 1, 2 and 5 euros (US$ 1.43, US$ 4.28 and US $7.14), which is equivalent to games available in the Apple App Store.
> 
> But that's not all, according to reports, Sony has also been actively recruiting existing iPhone developers to bring existing titles to PSN:
> 
> Sony isn't taking a leaf out of Apple's book when it comes to easing the process of publishing, however. Games will continue to go through formal console-centric Technical Requirement Check (TRC) requirements, as well as a two week quality assurance testing period. Sony will also actively control the release schedule for games, although considering the current disquiet over Apple's laissez faire attitude to app approval and release, this might not be a bad thing.



Source: PocketGamer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm confused. What does Kratos have to do with the price of PSN APP Store games?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm confused. What does Kratos have to do with the price of PSN APP Store games?



Totally unrelated news 

Kratos is going to be a playable character in the upcoming Soul Calibur game.


----------



## Gene (Aug 14, 2009)

Kratos should've been in SC4. Maybe I would actually still play it. ):


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 15, 2009)

I cant wait for the PSP games of late this year and early next.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 15, 2009)

So, if those are Icarus' wings, then this is Kratos after God of War 2 right? Where's the golden fleece then?


----------



## TEK (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to SC for the PSP only because Kratos is in it. But my excitement for Dissidia is much greater as I am a huge Final Fantasy fan. I can't wait to get my hands on Dissidia next week.


----------



## Id (Aug 17, 2009)

I own the psp 2000 god of war edition. And its currently bricked, due to illegal uses.


----------



## Akira (Aug 17, 2009)

I want some info on the PSP Resident Evil game


----------



## TheoDerek (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone own a 3000?  If so, are the interlacing issues really as bad as most are saying?

I don't own a psp, but I plan on buying one for Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep and I want to get the best psp.

I've seen some videos of the 3000's video display, but most were just youtube videos.  On some videos the interlacing seemed horrible, and on others I didn't even see it.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2009)

I advise you to get a 2000 if you can. Easier to enable homebrew on and no complaints from anyone that I can remember.

You always have the *Go *to choose from, which I'm totally buying if the rumor that the prices on PSN games are dramatically going down is true.

Also, if you're getting the PSP for just Birth By Sleep, consider trying out some other games. The quality of the PSP roster has dramatically increased with the release of Chains of Olympus and Crisis Core, and if I remember correctly the SDK for the PSP is now cheaper, making the platform a more attractive choice for game developers.

I can say that the PSP is undergoing a positive change that I did not expect at this stage of its life.
*
P.S.:* The 3000 seems to have the most graphical issues with sprite based games. I could be wrong, but I remember Disgaea looking real weird on it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2009)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Anyone own a 3000?  If so, are the interlacing issues really as bad as most are saying?
> 
> I don't own a psp, but I plan on buying one for Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep and I want to get the best psp.
> 
> I've seen some videos of the 3000's video display, but most were just youtube videos.  On some videos the interlacing seemed horrible, and on others I didn't even see it.



Just buy the cheapest one you can find. They're all pretty much the same, with the 2000 being considered the best because it's easier to pirate software on it. If you're just going to buy games it doesn't matter since homebrew = bootlegging games.


Not looking forward to Soul Calibur PSP since the series isn't that good. KH and the Lunar remake are all I see myself playing in the upcoming year(s).


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll only buy a Go if they find a way to transfer my umds.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2009)

There's gonna be a Persona 3 PSP for all you Persona fans out there (according to the newest Famitsu).


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> There's gonna be a Persona 3 PSP for all you Persona fans out there (according to the newest Famitsu).



Really? I only saw the remake of the first Persona game


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Do we know if the Go will have a upgradable hard drive?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

You upgrade the space with bigger memory stick iirc.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Do we know if the Go will have a upgradable hard drive?



You buy more memory sticks 

Seriously, don't expect to be able to upgrade the internal memory.


----------



## Dave (Aug 18, 2009)

oh god persona remake with a female MC

this will be awesome to play through as a girl


----------



## TEK (Aug 18, 2009)

Apparently there's gonna be 2 new PSP colors coming as well (although they may be Europe only). There's now gonna be a green PSP and a blossom pink PSP. The green PSP is gonna be bundled with LittleBigPlanet Portable.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2009)

As far as PSP colors go, Piano Black or Ceramic White are the only ones I fancy.


----------



## TEK (Aug 18, 2009)

Naruto said:


> As far as PSP colors go, Piano Black or Ceramic White are the only ones I fancy.



I personally like the Piano Black and the Metallic Blue but it's always nice to see some new colors. It could sway an "on the fence" buyer into getting the system.


----------



## TEK (Aug 18, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Dissidia > This



Only one more week until Dissidia. Which character are you most looking forward to playing as? I'm personally excited about using Kefka.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2009)

TEK said:


> Only one more week until Dissidia. Which character are you most looking forward to playing as? I'm personally excited about using Kefka.



I played the japanese version to hell and back. Mind you, I had no idea what moves my characters had equipped and I was just kinda happy to see known faces flailing around.

As for the character I'll main, that's obvious. Being the Final Fantasy VII fanboy that I am, it will be Cloud.

After that, probably Sephiroth, Squall, Onion Knight...and Gabranth.

Oh and fail for no Balthier. Balthier is king of cameos and the best character from FFXII. If this game had Balthier and Fran, tag team of smex, I would most likely play it day and night.

In before Han Solo and Chewbacca comments


----------



## TEK (Aug 18, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I played the japanese version to hell and back. Mind you, I had no idea what moves my characters had equipped and I was just kinda happy to see known faces flailing around.
> 
> As for the character I'll main, that's obvious. Being the Final Fantasy VII fanboy that I am, it will be Cloud.
> 
> ...



Oh nice. I was thinking about importing the Japanese version as well but held off on it. I completely agree with you on Balthier. I didn't really care much for FFXII but I loved Balthier, Fran, and Basch in that one. It would've been great to see one of them in the game as well but it's only a minor gripe. I can't wait to pick up my copy next week.


----------



## stardust (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a PSP soon, however, I see that all the new PSPs have a smaller screen than the original PSP model. The new PSP seems superior to the old model, but having a small screen would probably annoy me. If anyone has had experience with both, what did you think of the change with the smaller screen?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I will be buying the DS today. So, DS or DS Lite?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 6, 2009)

Get the DS Lite.

And why should I buy a PSP GO instead of 3000?

And will PSP GO be hacked eventually? I don't think it will be because PS3 still isn't hacked, but what do i know


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2009)

PSP3000/2000 and soon to be released 4000 > Go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2009)

PSP No, kthx.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 7, 2009)

Mario & Luigi 3 comes out next week.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't know if this is the right thread, couldn't find another general DS discussion one.

Anyway, anyone here playing Layton's Diabolical Box? I finally got around to finishing the first title yesterday after I got my copy of DB, more of the same is alright but I'm hoping for a slightly greater challenge on the puzzles front. Too easy last time around, not including that ridiculous block shifting puzzle in the mansion at the end of Curious Village.


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I'm thinking of getting a PSP soon, however, I see that all the new PSPs have a smaller screen than the original PSP model. The new PSP seems superior to the old model, but having a small screen would probably annoy me. If anyone has had experience with both, what did you think of the change with the smaller screen?




I'm probably going to end up buying the new PSP, with the smaller screen. After all, quality > size.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> PSP No, kthx.



With custom firmware the PSP is bank.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 11, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I think I will be buying the DS today. So, DS or DS Lite?



the DS lite has better lightning ( duh) and the graphics look a bit better. the problem is DS lites break easily. screen cracks, touch screen non-responsive, etc. A lot of people I know have had their DS lites fucked up easily. my big ol fat ass DS still works fine without any problems at all.

anyway,,,, if anyone has a PSP.... get patapon 2. its so..... AMAZING.


----------



## stardust (Sep 12, 2009)

I've had my DS lite since last Christmas, and it's still working perfectly. Going on two years now without any problems.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm thinking of trading in my old PSP 1000 (yeah I know, I'm waaaay behind) for a PSP Go. However, I'm still not sure about getting the Go over the 3000. Is there some way to back my games up when I use all of the built-in space on the Go other than a memory stick? Also, are all the games available on UMD available in the PSN Store? 

I know Sony is coning people out of $250 with the Go, considering it's the exact same hardware other than the built-in flash memory, but I thought I might as well get the new form factor since I'll be turning in the 1000 for cash anyway.

I'm also planning on trading in my DS Lite for a DSi. Is there anything I should be wary about before doing so? Other than losing the backwards compatibility?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2009)

The PSP 3000 can do everything the Go can, and more, and it's cheaper. There is your answer.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Like I said, I don't really care about the cost since I'm trading in my 1000 for cash anyway. My main reason for wanting a Go is that I like it's form factor better than the traditional PSP line. My only concerns about getting a Go is whether or not I can back my games up on anything other than a memory stick and if all of the games available on UMD are available in the PSN online store.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 16, 2009)

So who picked up Mario & Luigi 3? I did yesterday, and I'm enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2009)

Fuck yeah, it's bawlin.

Much better than PiT, which I thought was awfully average.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 16, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fuck yeah, it's bawlin.
> 
> Much better than PiT, which I thought was awfully average.



Eh, I liked PiT honestly. Other than the fact it was linear, I really had no problem with it. It was somewhat more challenging given the fact the bosses had tons of HP compared to SSS, in which bosses could be killed in like 5 turns.

As far as the humor goes, maybe I haven't played SSS or PiT in a long time but, I didn't notice any differences in the humor aspect. Still seemed funny to me. The switching between 4 characters was somewhat annoying at first, but go fun later on.

That being said I still liked SSS better, but PiT is no where near the "horrible" game alot of people seem to make it out to be.


----------



## ibslick418 (Oct 24, 2009)

*PSP help*

Seems like the perfect place to post this... Can anyone help me? I have a REALLY Stupid question... I bought a Dissidia PSP bundle recently and I want to Register it on the Square-Enix site to get points but I can't find where to post it.. Any help?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally got some custom firmware running on my psp (prepares for the haters)

running chickHEN + CFWenabler 3.6 with firmware 5.03 on a PSP2004

now the problem is I cant run any games that require FW F5.50 and I cant find any information about a possible solution


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 18, 2009)

*Dsi xL*

Has anyone seen it its massive. Does anyone know if it has any other features other than just being big?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2009)

It's the stupidest product Nintendo has ever made, and that's hard to beat.


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Dec 18, 2009)

damn straight, but what is the second most stupidest product?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2009)

^this


edit: i fucking hate the hand held market because something new is released every single year, which is just bullshit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2009)

problem is

japan just EATS it

They could make a DS middlesized

they would buy it


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 18, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^this
> 
> 
> edit: i fucking hate the hand held market because something new is released every single year, which is just bullshit.


I'm fine with that since Sony uses updated, scaled down chip models to make the device smaller and Nintendo adds on functionality.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a PSP but no games.  It's hacked but I don't know with what.

If you had to buy one game to take on a deserted island (with ac outlets) which game would you buy?

Would this game need a software update of some sort and if so could I just do that update and not worry about the existing hack that I don't care about?


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 5, 2010)

Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey.  Best DS jRPG?  Yes, it just might be.  You have to love a bit of grinding though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> It's the stupidest product Nintendo has ever made, and that's hard to beat.





It's a big DS it's no worse than making a smaller one.


----------

